# Hans Zimmer's DUNE



## dcoscina

Trailer dropped and well, it looks like something else! I remember being 16 and watching the 1984 Dune scored by Toto (yes, I also bought the album). 

The new version looks visually stunning. I wonder if HZ will approach it orchestrally or electronically. Selfishly, I'm hoping for the latter. I think the subject material can handle it. But I guess we will all see when the film comes out.


----------



## jononotbono

Watched it earlier. Looks amazing!


----------



## CT

I haven't really been excited for or by a movie/score for a while now. I hope both turn out great in this case!


----------



## José Herring

Finally somebody getting it right. Can't wait. 

I can't imagine HZ doing anything other than a hybrid score for this. He'll need to Marshall all the musical forces in a way that only he can do. Synths, Sound design, electric gits, orchestra, choirs, solo vocals, This epic needs the works.

edit: Oh, and big drums and rhythms goes without saying.


----------



## method1

dcoscina said:


> Trailer dropped and well, it looks like something else! I remember being 16 and watching the 1984 Dune scored by Toto (yes, I also bought the album).
> 
> The new version looks visually stunning. I wonder if HZ will approach it orchestrally or electronically. Selfishly, I'm hoping for the latter. I think the subject material can handle it. But I guess we will all see when the film comes out.




I bought the album too, I loved the soundtrack and movie back then, I tried watching it again recently and sadly the "Alan Smithee" version hasn't aged too well, although there are a lot of memorable scenes.
From the trailer this looks like it borrowed a fair amount of tricks from the 1984 version. 
Really looking forward to the new version and new soundtrack!


----------



## José Herring

method1 said:


> I bought the album too, I loved the soundtrack and movie back then, I tried watching it again recently and sadly the "Alan Smithee" version hasn't aged too well, although there are a lot of memorable scenes.
> From the trailer this looks like it borrowed a fair amount of tricks from the 1984 version.
> Really looking forward to the new version and new soundtrack!


It seems like maybe they didn't dare tackle the issue of "the voice" in this version. Probably best left in the book. I hated the cheesy device they used in the 1984 movie. I couldn't make it to the end of that movie. So different than the book. 

Paul Atredies is maybe a little less emo than this actor is. He's so serious in every shot I've seen. Brooding. But, I can live with that. I actually think that the 1984 version did a good job with that character though the rest of the movie didn't work for me.

It's been 25 years since I read any of the books. Time for a refresher.

This filmed version of Dune is just like I imagined it from the book. They did good. Probably as best as could be done in a book adaptation.

I was a little worried at first. The initial photos didn't impress me much. But, now that I see it in action. They did it. The vastness of Dune, the tides of the sand, ect.. Spot on. The worm maybe a little more massive than I had thought. The way it's portrayed in this trailer, Paul Atredies is dwarfed. How anybody is suppose to ride that thing would be a stretch. Just the wake of the tide in the sand would swallow a person up like a mid size Cutter (type of boat) at a Trump rally.

But, I'm way over thinking it. Just happens to be my favorite book of all time. So my standards are high.


----------



## JohnG

José Herring said:


> It's been 25 years since I read any of the books. Time for a refresher.



they are better in memory; they just don't age all that well. Still, talk about cinematic!

Regarding the music, I wonder if the trailer music (first part, not the song, obviously) is partly a preview, like Superman?


----------



## synthesizerwriter

On my right: Dune the movie. On my left: Foundation the TV series. Let battle commence!


----------



## jononotbono

JohnG said:


> they are better in memory; they just don't age all that well. Still, talk about cinematic!
> 
> Regarding the music, I wonder if the trailer music (first part, not the song, obviously) is partly a preview, like Superman?



I think HZ did the trailer. Could be wrong though!


----------



## MariGea

Observed the trailer. Got shivers several times. Well loved the book of course, and previous adaptations too.


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Dune and Foundation. Two of my favourite books from the Golden Age of SF. So who will Apple put up against HZ for the music?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

dcoscina said:


> I wonder if HZ will approach it orchestrally or electronically. Selfishly, I'm hoping for the latter. I think the subject material can handle it. But I guess we will all see when the film comes out.



Hans told me he’s going atonal for this one.


----------



## Drundfunk

I think Hans sampled sand on the edge of infinity for this one, then processed the sh** out of it, mixed it with some heavy synth stuff, realized it's not what he's looking for, and now patiently waits until Alex Wallbank releases the next installment in his Cinematic Studio series, so he can start scoring the film. The more I think about it, the more sense it makes . Nah, in all honesty I'll avoid all the information I can for this movie, then sit in the cinema and hopefully be blown away (you know, like sand...on the edge of infinity.....).


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Drundfunk said:


> ...I'll avoid all the information I can for this movie, then sit in the cinema and hopefully be blown away...


My preference is to know nothing going into a movie. I went to see The Matrix with no idea what it was about...


----------



## Robo Rivard

That girl was creepy.








Dune Frank Herbert GIF - Dune Frank Herbert David Lynch - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com












Kwisatz Haderach Alia GIF - Kwisatz Haderach Alia Dune - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com












Dune Aliciawitt GIF - Dune Aliciawitt Alicia - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Drundfunk

synthesizerwriter said:


> My preference is to know nothing going into a movie. I went to see The Matrix with no idea what it was about...


Those are the best experiences man....I like watching trailers, but for some movies I try to avoid it as much as I can, especially when I know I will watch them anyway.


----------



## Greg

This has to be part of the score no??


----------



## jonathanparham

synthesizerwriter said:


> On my right: Dune the movie. On my left: Foundation the TV series. Let battle commence!


The foundations series got me through my undergrad


----------



## Greg

jononotbono said:


> I think HZ did the trailer. Could be wrong though!



Seems to be true that he did the cover, confirmed by a few sites.


----------



## jononotbono

Greg said:


> Seems to be true that he did the cover, confirmed by a few sites.



Im not surprised. If I was the composer for such a massive story I’d want to write the trailers as well! It’s going to be amazing!

It’s probably misdirection though...

The film score will no doubt be an orchestra of Kazoo players. Smoking helium.


----------



## JohnG

jononotbono said:


> I think HZ did the trailer. Could be wrong though!



That's what I was wondering. He scored the trailer for Superman, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## SvenE

I think it is wonderful that Pink Floyd finally get their chance to musically appear in part of the Dune saga and Eclipse fits the trailer perfectly. I am really exited for the movie and Hans Zimmers score.

Now I am anxiously waiting for Spitfire to release the "Melange Orchestra" a sandworm choir library supported by the sound of hundreds of Fremen walking non rhythmically on spice and sand (I hear the Jake Jackson mix will be out of this world).


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Robo Rivard said:


> That girl was creepy.


Isn't she just the deliberate result of centuries of selective breeding?


----------



## doctoremmet

SvenE said:


> I think it is wonderful that Pink Floyd finally get their chance to musically appear in part of the Dune saga and Eclipse fits the trailer perfectly. I am really exited for the movie and Hans Zimmers score.
> 
> Now I am anxiously waiting for Spitfire to release the "Melange Orchestra" a sandworm choir library supported by the sound of hundreds of Fremen walking non rhythmically on spice and sand (I hear the Jake Jackson mix will be out of this world).


I hear the Pro version includes a Bene Gesserit choir, with individual vowels that can form the sentence “I Must Not Fear”. The entire package is Muad-Deep Sampled.


----------



## synthesizerwriter

doctoremmet said:


> I hear the Pro version includes a ...


Now THAT's an interesting idea. A 'Pro' version of a movie - with an augmented soundtrack (or a different composer, or just tick the [HZ] box every time!) and mobile phones are not allowed!


----------



## synthesizerwriter

I hesitate to ask, but has anyone ever worked out how often HZ does a soundtrack? In other words, what is his 'frequency'?


----------



## synthesizerwriter

jononotbono said:


> The film score will no doubt be an orchestra of Kazoo players. Smoking helium.


More likely: smoking melange!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

synthesizerwriter said:


> Isn't she just the deliberate result of centuries of selective breeding?



I think the male protagonist is supposed to be


----------



## Ruchir

Looks amazing. Currently reading the Dune books for the first time.
here is some Dune concept art I’ve been working on:



https://www.artstation.com/artwork/mDO6Ge





https://www.artstation.com/artwork/Oov6Qb





https://www.artstation.com/artwork/D5L3wO





https://www.artstation.com/artwork/OovOgw



I‘ll then score to this.


----------



## Consona

Trailer felt kinda meh, and Lynch's worms looked way better :D ,but I really liked Villeneuve's Blade Runner (except for the score, it felt so generic and non-Blade Runnery), so I will watch it for sure.

Hope Dune score is not another sound-design exercise, but something more musical. Feels like something Howard Shore should score.

Curious if HZ and Co. can beat Arkenstone's Harkonnen music from Emperor: Battle for Dune. It's peak badassness.


----------



## Kent

doctoremmet said:


> I hear the Pro version includes a Bene Gesserit choir, with individual vowels that can form the sentence “I Must Not Fear”. The entire package is Muad-Deep Sampled.


"I am the Kwisatz Henderson"


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I think the male protagonist is supposed to be


I thought everyone the Bene Gesserit have anything to do with is...


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


> Oh, and big drums and rhythms goes without saying.



If I'm not mistaken, this movie is only the first part of the book which is more about the fall of the Atreides and spiritual awakening of Paul.

The epic battles will happen on the second movie which will feature the Fremen revolution where I would expect much more big drums.


----------



## KEM

Very excited for this film, saw in an article that Hans is tapping into a bit of what he did with Gladiator for this one, can’t wait to hear it!!


----------



## jules

Consona said:


> Trailer felt kinda meh, and Lynch's worms looked way better :D ,but I really liked Villeneuve's Blade Runner (except for the score, it felt so generic and non-Blade Runnery), so I will watch it for sure.


The main problem with BR2049 is that the music was so loud it just spit me out of the movie. Hope Dune will be quieter, but judging by tenet do not seem to be the trend...


----------



## KEM

Louder will always be better


----------



## Greg




----------



## jononotbono

Greg said:


>



Tough crowd.


----------



## Greg

jononotbono said:


> Tough crowd.



They must really hate it... I can't imagine WB being happy to hire them after talking shit about their masterpiece


----------



## KEM

Greg said:


>



Old people these days...


----------



## Kent

KEM said:


> Old people these days...


yeah, gotta watch out for those people in their 30s and 40s


----------



## jononotbono

kmaster said:


> yeah, gotta watch out for those people in their 30s and 40s



Shit man. I'm 40 in January.

Game over man.


----------



## Consona

Btw, here's that super fricking kickass as hell Emperor Battle For Dune Harkonnen soundtrack:


----------



## KEM

kmaster said:


> yeah, gotta watch out for those people in their 30s and 40s



Going to be quite awhile before I hit those numbers lol


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> Shit man. I'm 40 in January.
> 
> Game over man.


Damn. Bunch of kids around here...

(Ok boomer)


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

synthesizerwriter said:


> I thought everyone the Bene Gesserit have anything to do with is...



Something crazy like that lol...


----------



## Kent

Consona said:


> Btw, here's that super fricking kickass as hell Emperor Battle For Dune Harkonnen soundtrack:



this is David Arkenstone?? So crazy. I know him best for his holiday new age stuff, which is amazing and totally not at all like this

like:


----------



## Robo Rivard

I remember listening to that a lot...


----------



## Consona

kmaster said:


> this is David Arkenstone?? So crazy. I know him best for his holiday new age stuff, which is amazing and totally not at all like this


Yea, he made some world music for World of Warcraft and such, but also this super catchy Harkonnen industrial-electro-metal.


----------



## Drundfunk

KEM said:


> Going to be quite awhile before I hit those numbers lol


It will hit you faster than you think. In my mind I graduated from high school like two weeks ago. It's been 10 years or so.


----------



## NoamL

Greg said:


>



They're right about "sad covers of songs in trailers."

High hopes for the HZ-Villeneuve collaboration though!


----------



## Greg

NoamL said:


> They're right about "sad covers of songs in trailers."
> 
> High hopes for the HZ-Villeneuve collaboration though!



I understand why you'd think its awkward as hell if you didn't know Floyd was supposed to score Jodorowsky's version of Dune. Woulda been cooler as an end credits song or something instead of forced upon the trailer imo.


----------



## Pier

jononotbono said:


> Shit man. I'm 40 in January.
> 
> Game over man.



I turned 42 recently and never felt better about life and myself. I'm super excited about this decade!

People complain about getting old but for me every decade is better than the last (so far).


----------



## Pier

NoamL said:


> They're right about "sad covers of songs in trailers."


----------



## KEM

jononotbono said:


> Shit man. I'm 40 in January.
> 
> Game over man.



I’ll be 23 next month, probably time to start worrying about hearing loss and arthritis huh...


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> I’ll be 23 next month, probably time to start worrying about hearing loss and arthritis huh...



Depends what you like listening to!


----------



## tf-drone

Hi,

I still think the Dune books - especially the first - cannot be properly converted to a movie. But perhaps. LOTR films was and still is the best ever, never expected. So who knows.

The music is insofar irrelevant that it must be judged in context with the film. The watery Pink Floyd rendition somehow lowers my expectation, but still. It remains to be seen and heard. HZ has a reputation to lose, as we say here in .de.


----------



## José Herring

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Like, Schoenberg atonal or like Stockhausen atonal?


Like the theme to Joker atonal.


----------



## José Herring

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still think the Dune books - especially the first - cannot be properly converted to a movie. But perhaps. LOTR films was and still is the best ever, never expected. So who knows.
> 
> The music is insofar irrelevant that it must be judged in context with the film. The watery Pink Floyd rendition somehow lowers my expectation, but still. It remains to be seen and heard. HZ has a reputation to lose, as we say here in .de.


Actually that distorted string harmonic bouncing around the stereo field at the beginning of the trailer is killer.


----------



## Pier

tf-drone said:


> LOTR films was and still is the best ever, never expected.



For all its merits, the LOTR films had important divergences from the books which still annoy me to this day. Things like depicting Gandalf as an old (almost comically dumb) wizard, when he is in fact closer to the avatar of a god who has appeared and disappeared in Middle Earth for thousands of years. Or literally putting a fire eye on top of a tower...

I understand Peter Jackson had to make it accessible to all audiences... but still. I grew up with the books and was very disappointed by the movies.

Anyway, I have high hopes for the Amazon show.


----------



## José Herring

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> _The Joker_ "atonal?" What do you mean?


----------



## Dr.Quest

I liked the new trailer but thought the music was really not up to what it should be for a movie of that scope. Very ordinary. Sound deign was good but nothing unexpected. And I hated the Pink Floyd cover in there. Made it instantly very pedestrian.


----------



## José Herring

Pier said:


> For all its merits, the LOTR films had important divergences from the books which still annoy me to this day. Things like depicting Gandalf as an old (almost comically dumb) wizard, when he is in fact closer to the avatar of a god who has appeared and disappeared in Middle Earth for thousands of years. Or literally putting a fire eye on top of a tower...
> 
> I understand Peter Jackson had to make it accessible to all audiences... but still. I grew up with the books and was very disappointed by the movies.
> 
> Anyway, I have high hopes for the Amazon show.



Never read the books, gave up on the movies. I thought LOTR would be my kind of thing but I just didn't jive with it.


----------



## José Herring

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Sounds like D minor?


You're being very pedantic. 

Some parts sound a lot like Penderecki


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> Damn. Bunch of kids around here...
> 
> (Ok boomer)



I’ve been told I’m a kid quite a few times. A big one! 😂


----------



## VivianaSings

It's Hans. He'll pick a single note, most likely a Bb, then hire 400 horns to play a 2 hour braam. Add a ton of reverb. Done, check collected.

It'll be done just in time for Spitfire to milk the association again and release the HZ 400 horn braam library just in time for black friday pushing how it's "the sound" of dune. Then Christian can do a two hour walkthrough explaining why 400 horns doing a braam is what separates HZ and this library from everyone else.


----------



## KEM

Ok


----------



## tmhuud

Wow. Nothing like summing up a mans work in one note... 🙄


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


>




That Joker! I thought it was the Joker film with Joaquin Phoenix.



VivianaSings said:


> It's Hans. He'll pick a single note, most likely a Bb, then hire 400 horns to play a 2 hour braam. Add a ton of reverb. Done, check collected.



You sound a bit grumpy.

If 400 horns is what it takes, then what's the problem?

HZ has proved again and again he can deliver and he can perfectly choose to do that if he wants to.


----------



## José Herring

Pier said:


> That Joker! I thought it was the Joker film with Joaquin Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound a bit grumpy.
> 
> If 400 horns is what it takes, then what's the problem?
> 
> HZ has proved again and again he can deliver and he can perfectly choose to do that if he wants to.


In my mind, there is only one joker and one Joker theme. ANARCHY!!!!!


----------



## NoamL

Pier said:


>




everything about this is perfect from the 1-2-3-4 shots on the triplet drums, to the villain of the movie having a 10 second featurette in the middle of the trailer, to the freewill-vs-fate theming that Hollywood has been obsessed with since forever... They didn't even need the visuals, you can just picture the desaturated landscape shots, some kind of Nolan-esque action scene involving a plane, Mark Strong as the bad guy...

and it was uploaded in... August 2017? wow

(PS - the reharmonization is a banger)


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

VivianaSings said:


> It's Hans. He'll pick a single note, most likely a Bb, then hire 400 horns to play a 2 hour braam. Add a ton of reverb. Done, check collected.
> 
> It'll be done just in time for Spitfire to milk the association again and release the HZ 400 horn braam library just in time for black friday pushing how it's "the sound" of dune. Then Christian can do a two hour walkthrough explaining why 400 horns doing a braam is what separates HZ and this library from everyone else.


Wow you must write really sophisticated music!


----------



## karelpsota

Despite those tweets being kind of true...
It is fake news. (I checked Joe and Dan's twitter)

EDIT: It's not fake news, I just don't know how to use twitter 



Greg said:


>



On the upside, nice to hear AVA - INSTINCT in that trailer. The over-usage is a bit comedic


----------



## VivianaSings

Pier said:


> That Joker! I thought it was the Joker film with Joaquin Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound a bit grumpy.
> 
> If 400 horns is what it takes, then what's the problem?
> 
> HZ has proved again and again he can deliver and he can perfectly choose to do that if he wants to.



Lol not grumpy at all. My friend got some manure for his garden the other day. That truck delivered as well!


----------



## VivianaSings

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Wow you must write really sophisticated music!



I can only afford 238 horns at my sessions so my braams can't hope to match the tonal complexity of HZ's. Also, I've only written Ab and A Braams. I've yet to reach the bravery it takes to score a two hour braam in Bb. I'm taking some theory lessons though so who knows...


----------



## Jdiggity1

karelpsota said:


> Despite those tweets being kind of true...
> It is fake news. (I checked Joe and Dan's twitter)



Maybe check again?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

VivianaSings said:


> I can only afford 238 horns at my sessions so my braams can't hope to match the tonal complexity of HZ's. Also, I've only written Ab and A Braams. I've yet to reach the bravery it takes to score a two hour braam in Bb. I'm taking some theory lessons though so who knows...


I’m looking forward to the day when all the young composers are writing in Ab to imitate the Viviana sound!


----------



## Henning

NoamL said:


> everything about this is perfect from the 1-2-3-4 shots on the triplet drums, to the villain of the movie having a 10 second featurette in the middle of the trailer, to the freewill-vs-fate theming that Hollywood has been obsessed with since forever... They didn't even need the visuals, you can just picture the desaturated landscape shots, some kind of Nolan-esque action scene involving a plane, Mark Strong as the bad guy...
> 
> and it was uploaded in... August 2017? wow
> 
> (PS - the reharmonization is a banger)


I nearly laughed my head off. This is so bang on. And the Dead or Alive cover ... just brillant.


----------



## peladio

karelpsota said:


> Despite those tweets being kind of true...
> It is fake news. (I checked Joe and Dan's twitter)



How..


----------



## Loïc D

Hmmm, to me Dune is sheer baroque madness and I can’t really find this on this trailer.

I’m afraid we’ll have a good but american academic movie that checks many boxes but lacks character

I’ve watched recently (again) Jodorovsky’ Dune and this is exactly how I pictured it when I read the books. 

Anyway, the trailer is taking no risk, I hope that the movie & the music will.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

PSST! It's Hans' birthday tomorrow


----------



## karelpsota

peladio said:


> How..





I've accepted that I'm an idiot 

Happy to see less political-correctness, and more sincere thoughts from top composers.


----------



## Frederick

When I look at the trailer I'm already thinking 'epic fail'. The music doesn't do it for me either. The visuals seem to be a big improvement though. Problem is that I love the 1984/David Lynch version too much. Both the cast and the music in the original were way beyond outstanding. It's like doing a remake of Blade Runner: You just can't...

I will give this movie a chance to surprise me in time, when it'll be on sale on blu ray in about a year or so - that's how/when I watch all movies.


----------



## KEM

karelpsota said:


> I've accepted that I'm an idiot
> 
> Happy to see less political-correctness, and more sincere thoughts from top composers.



Top composers must really hate OTT with the way they’re talking here lol


----------



## dcoscina

José Herring said:


> You're being very pedantic.
> 
> Some parts sound a lot like Penderecki


I’d actually say Ligeti in his later career. Have you heard his Cello Concerto? They used parts of it in Heat actually. I recall reading somewhere that Nolan was inspired by Heat and at the time TDK came out I found the parts of the score inspired by Goldenthal’s approach (note- I said inspired not copied).


----------



## Dave Connor

VivianaSings said:


> It's Hans. He'll pick a single note, most likely a Bb, then hire 400 horns to play a 2 hour braam. Add a ton of reverb. Done, check collected.
> 
> It'll be done just in time for Spitfire to milk the association again and release the HZ 400 horn braam library just in time for black friday pushing how it's "the sound" of dune. Then Christian can do a two hour walkthrough explaining why 400 horns doing a braam is what separates HZ and this library from everyone else.


I can understand the jealousy of Hans Zimmer’s great talent and success. The above a sort of psychotic level but still, not unfamiliar with it. It doesn’t make much sense though because in the case of the braam you’re talking about yet another HZ innovation. (How many is that btw?) An innovation immediately put to use by Ramin Djawadi in GOT with enormous success musically and otherwise. So, you have the difference between a world class composer’s response to HZ‘s music; who can’t steal it fast enough - to the thrill of a billion plus devotees - and an anonymous internet guy‘s pitiful and petty hopping on the bandwagon of taking a shot at HZ. Well, we can’t all be _real_ musicians in actuality can we?


----------



## dcoscina

Dave Connor said:


> I can understand the jealousy of Hans Zimmer’s great talent and success. The above a sort of psychotic level but still, not unfamiliar with it. It doesn’t make much sense though because in the case of the braam you’re talking about yet another HZ innovation. (How many is that btw?) An innovation immediately put to use by Ramin Djawadi in GOT with enormous success musically and otherwise. So, you have the difference between a world class composer’s response to HZ‘s music: who can’t steal it fast enough - to the thrill of a billion plus devotees - and an anonymous internet guy‘s pitiful and petty hopping on the bandwagon of taking a shot at HZ. Well, we can’t all be _real_ musicians in actuality can we?


My guess is this person is 

1. Working far outside of Hollywood
2. Is a hobbyist who doesn't understand working in the industry 
3. Doesn't ever want to have a career in LA

I know that's presumptuous of me and slightly hypocritical as I said such inane stupid things in my youth... But being exposed to the world of commercial writing, even on a much smaller scale than HZ has to deal with, was eye opening.... 

And there are certainly better ways to articulate one's opinions without being so caustic... ah the arrogance of youth (again, I'm presuming..). 

Back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## dcoscina

on another note, Happy Birthday to Mr. Zimmer. Hope he enjoys his day and upcoming year ahead. I for one will be very interested in hearing his score to Dune. And Wonder Woman as well.


----------



## dgburns

I’ll go see it, but I‘m also super curious about Foundation.

This thread reminds me of a joke -

How many composers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## noiseinmymind

I found the Floyd track cheesy (and I like Pink Floyd), and now I have low expectations.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Hans Zimmer is the Spitfire and CSW of Composers.

5 pages before hearing a note. Let's get it to 20 before the release!


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Decided not to watch any Dune trailers since I know nothing about the world of Dune and want to go in blind. 

Gotta say, wasn't thrilled at first to know a song was used but then found out Hans worked on it himself, so that got me really curious. 

Of course Hans and Denis had their reasons for it but yeah songs in trailers are just really, really boring. One recent movie decided to attach a rap song to its final trailer and then you watch the same trailer cut to the actual score... HUGE difference.


----------



## AdamKmusic

VivianaSings said:


> It's Hans. He'll pick a single note, most likely a Bb, then hire 400 horns to play a 2 hour braam. Add a ton of reverb. Done, check collected.
> 
> It'll be done just in time for Spitfire to milk the association again and release the HZ 400 horn braam library just in time for black friday pushing how it's "the sound" of dune. Then Christian can do a two hour walkthrough explaining why 400 horns doing a braam is what separates HZ and this library from everyone else.



it would actually be a D not Bb


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Cue the "I like writing in D" clip.


----------



## Consona




----------



## SvenE




----------



## Tice

I admit, I was very surprised by the choice of how to approach the trailer's music. I get the significance of the choice of song, I think, but beyond being a wink it certainly gives a radical impression of what the atmosphere of the film will be provided it's consistent with the trailer. If the entire film's score will be in the same style as this, that's an extremely bold choice. I hope it pays off!


----------



## Consona

Eeeh, it's that piece from that meh trailer. Was hoping for some actual score music.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Figured I'd give this thread a bump as I've read Dune has been delayed a whole year:









Dune (2021) - IMDb


Dune: Directed by Denis Villeneuve. With Timothée Chalamet, Rebecca Ferguson, Oscar Isaac, Jason Momoa. A noble family becomes embroiled in a war for control over the galaxy's most valuable asset while its heir becomes troubled by visions of a dark future.




www.imdb.com





Hoping this wasn't too much of an upset for all the team behind it, and wishing Hans the best with the project!


----------



## Dr.Quest

Han Zimmer writes 2 scores for Dune.








Hans Zimmer Composed a Second Original Score for ‘Dune’


Slated to release Oct. 22, the soundtrack will accompany Insight Editions' 'The Art and Soul of Dune,' a making-of book written by 'Dune' executive producer Tanya Lapointe.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Jotto

Just came home from the cinema. I liked the score a lot. Fantastic production. Its imo very inspired by Morricones The good, bad and the ugly. I also think the returning vocal theme referes to West side Story. Maria. Quite fitting imo.


----------



## KEM

Jotto said:


> Just came home from the cinema. I liked the score a lot. Fantastic production. Its imo very inspired by Morricones The good, bad and the ugly. I also think the returning vocal theme referes to West side Story. Maria. Quite fitting imo.



Did you enjoy the film overall? We’ve got a long wait here in the US and I’m dying to hear more reactions


----------



## grabauf

Just watched Dune. Impressive movie and the score sounded fantastic on big screen.


----------



## Jotto

KEM said:


> Did you enjoy the film overall? We’ve got a long wait here in the US and I’m dying to hear more reactions


I absolutely did.


----------



## KEM

Jotto said:


> I absolutely did.



Really happy to hear that!! Pretty much all the critic reviews from the press screenings were incredibly positive, only complaints I really saw were about the ending but given that we’ll probably get a part 2 I think that should make more sense once we see the second


----------



## Jotto

KEM said:


> Really happy to hear that!! Pretty much all the critic reviews from the press screenings were incredibly positive, only complaints I really saw were about the ending but given that we’ll probably get a part 2 I think that should make more sense once we see the second





KEM said:


> Really happy to hear that!! Pretty much all the critic reviews from the press screenings were incredibly positive, only complaints I really saw were about the ending but given that we’ll probably get a part 2 I think that should make more sense once we see the second


I wasnt crazy about the ending either. But as you said ..Dune 2 is coming.


----------



## Aenae

I just heard the score and didn't like it. Just not interesting enough for me and it bored me.

We are apparently supposed to prefer this over a brilliant, freewheelingly imaginative orchestral score by Elliot Goldenthal, who would have been perfect for this.

This score will probably get praised to heaven as is usually the case with these kinds of big Zimmer scores...


----------



## muziksculp

I listened to some of the tracks of Dune Sketchbook, but couldn't enjoy it as a listening experience. Maybe it's intended to be paired with the visuals to make more sense. 

Isn't there another Soundtrack release of DUNE on Sept. 17th ? Maybe that's very different to the sketchbook score ? we shall see.


----------



## grabauf

muziksculp said:


> I listened to some of the tracks of Dune Sketchbook, but couldn't enjoy it as a listening experience. Maybe it's intended to be paired with the visuals to make more sense.
> 
> Isn't there another Soundtrack release of DUNE on Sept. 17th ? Maybe that's very different to the sketchbook score ? we shall see.


Yes, tomorrow they release the Original Soundtrack. That should be quite different from what I remember from the movie.


----------



## muziksculp

Looking forward to listen to the soundtrack tonight.

There is also this release on Oct. 22nd : Quote from Film music Reporter

"_The Art and Soul of Dune_, the companion soundtrack to the book of the same title featuring music by Zimmer will be coming out on October 22. "

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2021/09/16/dune-soundtrack-album-details/


----------



## SvenE

Original Soundtrack on Spotify:


----------



## KEM

Very excited to give this a listen, should give me some time to familiarize myself with the music since I have over a month before I can even see the film…


----------



## AdamKmusic

We’ve still got to wait till October 21st in the U.K. for the films release 😡


----------



## Pier

There's a mini documentary on HZ's Twitter about the soundtrack:


----------



## Crossroads

Saw the film yesterday, score fits it like a glove (don't worry, absolutely no spoilers from me). I have to listen to it more carefully outside though, because it was very much ''wrapped'' in the film. It's as much a soundscape as it is music, but in the film, it works. I doubt much of it will work outside of it, but that is just a secondary character of... well... FILM music.

That said, what an INCREDIBLE film! Very dense, overwhelming in it's scope and visuality. Villeneuve said this is a film made for cinema, and well, when you watch it, you'll know what he means with that. Absolutely fantastic. I was always a Villeneuve fan, but I would now say he's at the top of my list of favourite contemporary filmmakers!


----------



## KEM

Just listened to the entire score in one sitting, absolutely insane stuff in here, wasn’t too into the bagpipe part but once I see the film I might be able to appreciate it, but everything else is crazy good


----------



## KEM

On first listen the track that stood out the most to me was Sandstorm, loved the synth arps with the panning percussion, very good production like Zimmer always does


----------



## Fenicks

AdamKmusic said:


> We’ve still got to wait till October 21st in the U.K. for the films release 😡


You think that's bad? It's been delayed to December 2 here in Australia.


----------



## Jotto

KEM said:


> Just listened to the entire score in one sitting, absolutely insane stuff in here, wasn’t too into the bagpipe part but once I see the film I might be able to appreciate it, but everything else is crazy good.


I also loved the bagpipes when saw the movie


----------



## KEM

Jotto said:


> I also loved the bagpipes when saw the movie



That makes me feel better about it, just listening to the score they stood out on a strange way but if they fit in the context of the film then that’s all that matters


----------



## Rctec

Aenae said:


> I just heard the score and didn't like it. Just not interesting enough for me and it bored me.
> 
> We are apparently supposed to prefer this over a brilliant, freewheelingly imaginative orchestral score by Elliot Goldenthal, who would have been perfect for this.
> 
> This score will probably get praised to heaven as is usually the case with these kinds of big Zimmer scores...


You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…

why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?

let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.

i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little. 
But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
-Hz-


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


I couldn't imagine dealing with that sorta shit for 30 years. I guess ppl sometimes forget that artists (no matter their station) are still human


----------



## Ahmad Ali

When I hear something I don't find interesting, I move on. There's no reason to spread negativity around. Focus your energy on something you love instead. It's not even valid criticism anyway.

But okay, let's take a bland, been done before approach to scoring with a real orchestra because someone here doesn't like Hans' bespoke sound design and atmosphere that is tailor made for Denis Villeneuve's Dune. Maybe, just maybe Hans delivered exactly what the director wanted?

Obviously you don't need to hear this from me @Rctec but your score is anything but boring. You're always blowing us away with new textures, sounds and melodies that leave us wondering: how the hell did he come up with that?


----------



## SteveC

Very interesting soundtrack, maybe I'll watch the film someday. I like the frequent use of the dark chants. I think that Hans Zimmer knows his strengths pretty well and can use them well. If Wagner had started to want to compose like Mozart, he would definitely have been second best (as you can hear in some of his piano pieces). I don't like a lot of current soundtracks because I have the feeling that the composers are trying to be someone they are not. Maybe I'm wrong, but with Hans Zimmer I have the feeling that he knows exactly who he is and what he can do. I like to listen to the result.


----------



## Jotto

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


Wow… is this really Hans?


----------



## Consona

Crossroads said:


> That said, what an INCREDIBLE film! Very dense, overwhelming in it's scope and visuality. Villeneuve said this is a film made for cinema, and well, when you watch it, you'll know what he means with that. Absolutely fantastic. I was always a Villeneuve fan, but I would now say he's at the top of my list of favourite contemporary filmmakers!


Maaan, you are hyping me up so much! I'm not even a _huge_ Dune fan, but I'm SO waiting for some new *proper* epic sci-fi film!!! I'm so fed up of all these half-assed Disney blockbuster flicks and whatnot.

And since I really liked BR2049, my hopes are high. Fck covid, I'm grabbing my mask and can't wait to see Dune in the cinema.



Ahmad Ali said:


> When I hear something I don't find interesting, I move on. There's no reason to spread negativity around. Focus your energy on something you love instead. It's not even valid criticism anyway.


The thing is. If I don't like some band, I just don't listen to it. It's _that_ easy.

But when you love watching films but hate some of the current scoring trends, what can you do other than at least criticise and vent your frustration? Even when you know it most probably won't lead anywhere. No producer or director will say, _HEY! This guy is so RIGHT! Forget HZ! He does not know what he's doing!_ 

This hippie "don't hate things, just do something you love" sounds nice and lofty but it also smells of an echo chamber hive mind mentality. If there was no "fck this", there would not even be HZ setting new trends and stuff.

Plus HZ's last concern should be some guys on VI control not liking his stuff. He's already become a legend in his own life-time. If you go over the WaterTower youtube videos of the Dune soundtrack, the vast majority of replies is praising the score to the high heavens.

And if I say _bheh, this is no John Williams_ stuff, everybody including HZ knows it's not. If I say a lot of that soundtrack is a glorified hyped-up-in-the-mixing-stage sound-design, am I wrong? Am I right? Am I criticising? Am I describing? And does anyone beside some nerds here even care? 
For someone it will be boring as hell, for someone the best soundtrack ever.

All I can say is, HZ is again making a specific high production soundscape for the film he was chosen to score. A soundscape every trailer and hybrid music composer will, again, copy for the next 5-10 years.

Now I just want to fricking finally go and watch this damn huge movie!


----------



## SteveC

Consona said:


> This hippie "don't hate things, just do something you love" sounds nice and lofty but it also smells of an echo chamber hive mind mentality. If there was no "fck this", there would not even be HZ setting new trends and stuff.



I don't know all about it, but I think hippies fckd a lot.


----------



## Henning

Consona said:


> But when you love watching films but hate some of the current scoring trends, what can you do other than at least criticise and vent your frustration? Even when you know it most probably won't lead anywhere. No producer or director will say, _HEY! This guy is so RIGHT! Forget HZ! He does not know what he's doing!_


I guess I'm a bit strange but in an overwhelming amount of cases I adore soundtracks for TV/movies where I really didn't like the series/film at all. On the other side it's rather hard for me to find one single case where a soundtrack ruined a series/movie for me.


----------



## gedlig

Ahmad Ali said:


> When I hear something I don't find interesting, I move on. There's no reason to spread negativity around. Focus your energy on something you love instead. It's not even valid criticism anyway.
> 
> But okay, let's take a bland, been done before approach to scoring with a real orchestra because someone here doesn't like Hans' bespoke sound design and atmosphere that is tailor made for Denis Villeneuve's Dune. Maybe, just maybe Hans delivered exactly what the director wanted?


You know that's a random person's (and we're nearing 8 billion random people on this rock) opinion and anyone can dislike a score, a soundtrack or whatever that the majority maybe adores. They expressed their opinion and that's that. Most likely HZ did what the director needed, otherwise it wouldn't be in the movie, but that doesn't make anyone's personal opinion invalid.


----------



## Rctec

Jotto said:


> Wow… is this really Hans?


Yup. its Me. The boring German who doesn’t want to write a sci-fi movie with 19th century terrestrial technology and sounds…


----------



## Rctec




----------



## FinGael

Rctec said:


> Yup. its Me. The boring German who doesn’t want to write a sci-fi movie with 19th century terrestrial technology and sounds…


Maybe you should have chosen the 8-bit route. I've heard that it has proven to be successful in some occasions 

Just kidneying. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Consona

Rctec said:


>











Rctec said:


> Yup. its Me. The boring German who doesn’t want to write a sci-fi movie with 19th century terrestrial technology and sounds…


Even a synth can produce a melody, you know...




Joking aside, I was listening to the whole DUNE OST Full Album WaterTower video and I must say the Sketchbook pieces are way better. Are they in the finished film or what?


----------



## Loïc D

Huge fan of Dune here.
Read the books, watched all adaptations including the incredible documentary about Jodo’s movie project.

As usual, I want to experience the movie first then listen to the music alone (it’s been released last Wednesday here in France).
It always works better for me in that order


----------



## Henning

Rctec said:


> Yup. its Me. The boring German who doesn’t want to write a sci-fi movie with 19th century terrestrial technology and sounds…


The first time I came in contact with your music was through "The Rock". The movie has a nice enough yarn to spin, but the soundtrack was what really stood out for me. The mixture of orchestra with a fat Rock'n'Roll feel was really something new to my ears. And of course this was pure inspiration for my brother and me just starting out in the game music world. Since then I have always admired the vision, ideas and dedication you and the team put into the music and of course the punk rock attitude of doing things differently and going against the grain. Just sayin'...


----------



## Consona

I still listen to Wonder Woman 1984 Sketches. I like the sound of the mix and there are some actual catchy tunes there.  Not just hours of sound design. I'm so backwards, I know...


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Consona said:


> The thing is. If I don't like some band, I just don't listen to it. It's _that_ easy.
> 
> But when you love watching films but hate some of the current scoring trends, what can you do other than at least criticise and vent your frustration? Even when you know it most probably won't lead anywhere. No producer or director will say, _HEY! This guy is so RIGHT! Forget HZ! He does not know what he's doing!_
> 
> This hippie "don't hate things, just do something you love" sounds nice and lofty but it also smells of an echo chamber hive mind mentality. If there was no "fck this", there would not even be HZ setting new trends and stuff.
> 
> Plus HZ's last concern should be some guys on VI control not liking his stuff. He's already become a legend in his own life-time. If you go over the WaterTower youtube videos of the Dune soundtrack, the vast majority of replies is praising the score to the high heavens.
> 
> And if I say _bheh, this is no John Williams_ stuff, everybody including HZ knows it's not. If I say a lot of that soundtrack is a glorified hyped-up-in-the-mixing-stage sound-design, am I wrong? Am I right? Am I criticising? Am I describing? And does anyone beside some nerds here even care?
> For someone it will be boring as hell, for someone the best soundtrack ever.
> 
> All I can say is, HZ is again making a specific high production soundscape for the film he was chosen to score. A soundscape every trailer and hybrid music composer will, again, copy for the next 5-10 years.
> 
> Now I just want to fricking finally go and watch this damn huge movie!


I think a lot of people need to find other ways to let out their negative feelings than to constantly hate on artists. I'm not only talking about one person here. There are other platforms out there with many threads full of unnecessary constant hate and whining. Call it a "hippie thing" to want a kinder more positive environment but I think that's the healthy thing to do. 

Plus, why is it okay for a random person with no information and no profile pic to give an opinion on a famous artist but when the artist responds, there's always a shock. This isn't a dictatorship. People can say what they want to say but why choose negativity? I've always wondered. 

We get it. Some of you guys LOVE John Williams and the likes, and want all films to sound like that - which realistically won't happen because there's only one John Williams. The audiences love what Zimmer makes. The producers, the directors all love what he makes. Otherwise, he wouldn't be hired for all of these movies. 

If you have a problem with the industry and you know venting on a forum won't ever change a thing. Then find artists who produce the type of music you like and support them. Lift them up. Find filmmakers who share your sensibilities. If you make music then create the scores you wanna hear. That's how you change things, not by whining on a forum. I'm not directing this at you by the way, but it's tiring to constantly read the same exact comments about the industry nowadays. 

This also reminds of comments I've read about Christopher Nolan, and how some people want one of the most talented and creative filmmakers who constantly push the boundaries of cinema with his films to just stop relying on "gimmicks" that gave birth to Memento, Inception, Dunkirk and Tenet, and just make a straight up drama - because that's the only form of filmmaking that should exist.


----------



## Pincel

C'mon, we all know that the music is going to send shivers down our spines when we hear it along with the visuals in the theater, no need to further discuss this IMO. :D


----------



## Ahmad Ali

gedlig said:


> You know that's a random person's (and we're nearing 8 billion random people on this rock) opinion and anyone can dislike a score, a soundtrack or whatever that the majority maybe adores. They expressed their opinion and that's that. Most likely HZ did what the director needed, otherwise it wouldn't be in the movie, but that doesn't make anyone's personal opinion invalid.


"We are apparently supposed to prefer this over a brilliant, freewheelingly imaginative orchestral score by Elliot Goldenthal, who would have been perfect for this." 

It sometimes makes it invalid because usually it's directed towards the composer. As if they are the ones who choose the tone and type of music to go with the movie. That's not how it works. Understanding the industry and how films are being made aids in better formed opinions. Otherwise you just end up sounding mean and bitter. 

And by the way, the ones who dislike something are a loud minority who dominate the conversation. You don't see fans of Hans Zimmer, Ludwig Goransson, Tom Holkenborg, etc... constantly whine and criticize any orchestral score out there - I'm not saying it doesn't happen but not nearly the same amount.


----------



## Consona

Ahmad Ali said:


> Call it a "hippie thing" to want a kinder more positive environment but I think that's the healthy thing to do.


I'm not for toxic environment. But I'm not for "don't criticise things" either.



Ahmad Ali said:


> People can say what they want to say but why choose negativity?


Like... dunno, if someone asked for my opinion, I couldn't say like one positive thing about The Last Jedi, it's the worst film I've ever seen. Utter putrid crap. What can I do? Sometimes you think something is just horrible piece of garbage. 



Ahmad Ali said:


> We get it. Some of you guys LOVE John Williams and the likes, and want all films to sound like that


Not true. 



Ahmad Ali said:


> The audiences love what Zimmer makes. The producers, the directors all love what he makes. Otherwise, he wouldn't be hired for all of these movies.


For sure.



Ahmad Ali said:


> If you have a problem with the industry and you know venting on a forum won't ever change a thing. Then find artists who produce the type of music you like and support them. Lift them up. Find filmmakers who share your sensibilities. If you make music then create the scores you wanna hear. That's how you change things, not by whining on a forum. I'm not directing this at you by the way, but it's tiring to constantly read the same exact comments about the industry nowadays.


Yeah, that will change the current trend for sure... ...how. In no fcking way, that's how.



Ahmad Ali said:


> This also reminds of comments I've read about Christopher Nolan, and how some people want one of the most talented and creative filmmakers who constantly push the boundaries of cinema with his films to just stop relying on "gimmicks" that gave birth to Memento, Inception, Dunkirk and Tenet, and just make a straight up drama - because that's the only form of filmmaking that should exist.


That reminds me I still haven't seen Tenet.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Consona said:


> I'm not for toxic environment. But I'm not for "don't criticise things" either.
> 
> 
> Like... dunno, if someone asked for my opinion, I couldn't say like one positive thing about The Last Jedi, it's the worst film I've ever seen. Utter putrid crap. What can I do? Sometimes you think something is just horrible piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> Not true.
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that will change the current trend for sure... ...how. In no fcking way, that's how.
> 
> 
> That reminds me I still haven't seen Tenet.


1. Good to know. 
2. If asked. In a lot of cases, no one asks for so and so's opinion. 
3. Can't speak for everyone, Consona. Most people who criticize Zimmer's approach to scoring prefer a more traditional orchestral score in the style of JW, Alan Silvestri, Howard Shore, etc... 
4. Glad we agree on something  
5. Still better than complaining without taking action. 
6. You should. Only if you love a movie that challenges you.


----------



## AllanH

I'm very much looking forward to seeing and hearing the movie. I am a huge Dune fan and have read all the books more than once, including the prequels and sequels by his son and KA. I do think that the original Dune by far is the best part of the story, but there is depth and complexity in the entire series. The book was written in 1965, which makes its current appeal even more impressive.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

I listened to the whole thing a few times now, whilst whizzing around on the metro and although it's probably not my favorite HZ score I still think it's pretty darn good. I'm not a die-hard Dune fan, but based on what I've seen and heard about it so far, to me, it fits really well.

I'm even more impressed though by the sheer amount of effort that went into the sound design and the mix - hats off to everyone involved. It is just top-notch. Just listening to the amount of detail in there (while knowing how much goes into making all of that stuff), not just in the final version, but also in Hans' sketches - holy shitballs Batman!; definitely made my jaw drop a few times.

Will see Dune in IMAX 3D tomorrow, btw.


----------



## Aenae

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


I'm sorry, I did not expect the man himself to react like this to my comment on the score. It is a honor to get a reply from the man himself like this even if i'm a bit embarrassed with what I wrote.

I am not saying that what you do is of little worth. Goldenthal just happens to be my favorite film composer so i'm certainly biased. He would have been my first choice for almost anything, not just for Dune, but for almost anything in general. I consider his absense from film music to be one of the greatest losses in film music history.

I'm not even a full-time composer myself so I obviously wouldn't be able to stand a chance doing any of the things that you mention. I still think that i'm allowed to have an opinion even if i'm myself nowhere near as good as any of the composers whose music I listen to and care about. I still think I can listen to and comment on the music just as a music fan, and not as someone active in the industry.

Maybe it would be a missed opportunity with a post-romantic score as you say, it is hard to know unless I knew what the result would be like. It would all depend on the quality of the score, not the idiom.

I doubt that I have to widen my gaze, because I listen to and enjoy a lot of ambient and experimental electronic music too. I just couldn't get into this score that's all. In theory, I think that it was a superb concept though.


----------



## Jotto

Rctec said:


> Yup. its Me. The boring German who doesn’t want to write a sci-fi movie with 19th century terrestrial technology and sounds…


Im starstruck  Thank you for a fantastic score. As always


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Aenae said:


> I just heard the score and didn't like it. Just not interesting enough for me and it bored me.
> 
> We are apparently supposed to prefer this over a brilliant, freewheelingly imaginative orchestral score by Elliot Goldenthal, who would have been perfect for this.
> 
> This score will probably get praised to heaven as is usually the case with these kinds of big Zimmer scores...


Did you see the movie? Because in my experience, when listening to movie soundtracks on their own I automatically associate what I’m hearing with my memory of the relevant scenes in the movie. For example when listening to The Dark Knight OST, the track which plays during the first 10-15 mins of the film (the bank robbery scene), I cannot listen to the music without automatically thinking of those scenes in the movie. Similarly with Gladiator etc.

What I’m getting at is that perhaps you will “see” the soundtrack in a different light once you’ve seen the movie and thus have the pictures/scenes from it in your mind when hearing the soundtrack.


----------



## Jotto

KEM said:


> Just listened to the entire score in one sitting, absolutely insane stuff in here, wasn’t too into the bagpipe part but once I see the film I might be able to appreciate it, but everything else is crazy good


To me the bagpipe scene was one of the highlights music wise. Powerfull as hell


----------



## gedlig

Ahmad Ali said:


> It sometimes makes it invalid because usually it's directed towards the composer. As if they are the ones who choose the tone and type of music to go with the movie. That's not how it works. Understanding the industry and how films are being made aids in better formed opinions. Otherwise you just end up sounding mean and bitter.


Fair point. Though I'd prefer people not filtering themselves to appease a group. If you end up sounding mean, you end up sounding mean. Nothing wrong with that. Maybe you have an angry reaction for 5 seconds, but then you forget about it and move on with your day.


----------



## Nicholas

I‘ve been listening to the Sketchbook as well as the actual Score a lot now, and I have to say it is becoming one of my favorite scores of all times. It‘s insane music, very emotional but also pretty experimental at the same time. I love it. (pretty big Dune fan here though)


----------



## Rctec




----------



## KEM

Rctec said:


>



Love it!!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

I'm not even through the full score but if someone says there are no melodies one more time I'll have scrape my brain from the wall and piece it back together. Good night.


----------



## SteveC

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm not even through the full score but if someone says there are no melodies one more time I'll have scrape my brain from the wall and piece it back together. Good night.



That's no melody.
This is a melody:


----------



## Drundfunk

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


You know, I think it's quite remarkable that after 30 odd years you still care what some random on the internet is saying. One would think at one point you'd stop caring about those single voices since you obviously can never please anyone. But to me that simply shows, that after all this time you still care about what you're doing and that's a good thing imo. Looking forward to watch Dune this week. 

Also, thanks for the "you know"-phrase to start a sentence. I watched an interview a few years ago where you said that A LOT and since then it stuck and I can't get rid of it.... . This is worse than the Inception-Braaaam..... .


----------



## Celestial Aeon

Looking forward to seeing the film and hearing the score in context. I don't see a problem in any score that focuses on atmosphere and soundscapes, after all, score is meant to enhance the visuals and the world, and there are many contexts in which orchestral "composed" score just won't fit and would feel out of place. Boring is a concept that feels irrelevant when it comes to film music. It's a more of a question: does it work in the context?

@Rctec I'm curious how do you approach a project after all this time, do you find it a "more complex challenge" each time or the other way around? Will the experience make it easier or harder so to speak


----------



## scottbuckley

I live in Sweden, and I feel like I'm amongst the first in the world to see this damn movie, which feels so weird. Can't believe it came out here so much earlier than the US.

I can happily confirm that this score is a beautiful, moving accompaniment to the amazing visuals and performances. This film is wonderful, and I really hope that Part 2 become a reality - I really want to hear how HZ brings his sonic landscape home.


----------



## Peter Williams

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm not even through the full score but if someone says there are no melodies one more time I'll have scrape my brain from the wall and piece it back together. Good night.



Now that looped excerpt above sounds a lot like a Shostakovich transitional passage (10th symphony and more), only bigger and a bit frightening. Hans is very imaginative as a sound colorist, which is big factor in successful film accompaniment. He's not a Goldsmith, but he's no goldfish either. Enjoy his work for what it is-- Powerful; sometimes very bombastic and always grabbing your senses. Oh yes, and I'm dying to see this version of Dune.


----------



## muziksculp

Having a quality morning listening to the DUNE soundtrack. 

So far, I like it a lot. 

Quite a transporting score by Mr. H. Zimmer.


----------



## muziksculp

Love this track :


----------



## 321Music

I haven't gotten the chance to see the movie yet, but the score alone is the most radical, experimental, and innovative work I've heard in years.
Overall the best blockbuster score since Dunkirk imo. Love it!! 
Can't wait to listen on the biggest screen possible.


----------



## jim2b

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kent

The vocal elements in 'Night on Arrakis', 'Armada', et al. give me strong Geinoh Yamashirogumi vibes.


----------



## sailenox

I'm not a pro composer or something like that, but just a lover of films and stories. A great score doesn't need a complex melody played by a 80 piece orchestra. I watched Dune yesterday in the theatre with a really good sounding sourround system. There is something very special in this score, because during the whole film i had a very deep connection to the atmosphere. It sounds weird, but i felt the desert. Part of this was caused by the music. There are just a handful of films where the music merges together with the video. And this film was one of them. The music was not music anymore, but a feeling.


----------



## Mr Greg G

kmaster said:


> The vocal elements in 'Night on Arrakis', 'Armada', et al. give me strong Geinoh Yamashirogumi vibes.


Thought exactly the same when I first heard these tracks.


----------



## Manaberry

I've just seen the movie. It's been a good time at the theater! Great movie.
And Hans brought his usual cellos writing to the party.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Just got back from seeing it in IMAX 3D and I think the score and the visuals are easily the best part. They're absolutely gorgeous.

Parts that weren't for me (and this is where it broke the immersion for me) were the story itself (Maaan - prophecy..., again?, 'The One?'..., again?), the believability of the world (it's the year 10,000+ and people are still running into battle with pointy knives?), and the somewhat stuffy dialogue. Seriously, at times I just caught myself thinking 'Jesus, who talks like that? Nobody!'.

And once you see how James Brolin apparently runs like an angry little schoolgirl you can't unsee that. That stuff just made me chuckle out loud. I wonder if anyone else caught that.  

But, you know - I'm clearly not a Dune expert and maybe all of that is exactly what a Dune movie is supposed to be like, needs to have. And if so/in any case - ignore everything I just said, except for the bit where this old fart's trying to say that at the very least, Hans' score *for *Dune is darn-near perfect.


----------



## Jett Hitt

muziksculp said:


> Love this track :



This is sort of the antithesis of what I personally do musically, but it was wonderfully evocative. I could totally see Arrakis. I am really looking forward to seeing the film.


----------



## Consona

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm not even through the full score but if someone says there are no melodies one more time I'll have scrape my brain from the wall and piece it back together. Good night.



I don't know if you are trolling or not...

Yeah, it is _a melody_,
but on the scale of *0* - _yeah, those notes are moving, somewhat..._ and *10* - _Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Williams Star Wars fanfare, Goldsmith's Star Trek theme_, it's like 4?

Or compared to very memorable Man of Steel themes, Pirates, Rain Man, Driving Miss Daisy, Wonder Woman, Sherlock Holmes, etc., etc... Dune is a very ambient/sound-design heavy score, there are themes, and melodies, but when someone says "there are no melodies" I can get what he means.


----------



## Consona

Speaking of Dune and melodies... these are fricking amazing *MELODIES*!






Imagine hearing this badass theme when Harkonnen appear.



Or this Atreides piece...


There's like 5 great melodies in this one piece alone.

There you have it, Dune with _melodies_.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Consona said:


> I don't know if you are trolling or not...
> 
> Yeah, it is _a melody_,
> but on the scale of *0* - _yeah, those notes are moving, somewhat..._ and *10* - _Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, Williams Star Wars fanfare, Goldsmith's Star Trek theme_, it's like 4?
> 
> Or compared to very memorable Man of Steel themes, Pirates, Rain Man, Driving Miss Daisy, Wonder Woman, Sherlock Holmes, etc., etc... Dune is a very ambient/sound-design heavy score, there are themes, and melodies, but when someone says "there are no melodies" I can get what he means.


what's trolling about pointing out the fact that there are melodies, as you confirm yourself?
Something doesn't ceise being a melody if it's not one of the best ever written.
That's like saying "the restaurant didn't serve me my coffee" just because you actually received it but thought it mas mediocre lol.
Something doesn't stop being what it in fact inherently is just by being lackluster (which is of course subjective but I've accepted that people are to dumb to realize that generally)

I'd surely rate it much higher than you, certainly higher than Nachtmusik or Star Wars which I just don't like, but it's totally irrelevant to the point.
I never mentioned quality so you are creating a strawman by bringing it up. 
I'm actually not sure why some people spend so much energy and letters on things they aren't even that interested in but... I guess everyone spends their lifetime in different ways


----------



## Consona

DarkestShadow said:


> what's trolling about pointing out the fact that there are melodies, as you confirm yourself?
> Something doesn't ceise being a melody if it's not one of the best ever written.
> That's like saying "the restaurant didn't serve me my coffee" just because you actually received it but thought it mas mediocre lol.
> Something doesn't stop being what it in fact inherently is just by being lackluster (which is of course subjective but I've accepted that people are to dumb to realize that generally)
> 
> I'd surely rate it much higher than you, certainly higher than Nachtmusik or Star Wars which I just don't like, but it's totally irrelevant to the point.
> I never mentioned quality so you are creating a strawman by bringing it up.


Like I said, it is _a melody_. If you define a melody as a succession of notes, nearly everything in movie scores is a melody, so you are using some tautology to shut down people criticising the score knowing, it, of course, is _a melody_.



DarkestShadow said:


> I'm actually not sure why some people spend so much energy and letters on things they aren't even that interested in but... I guess everyone spends their lifetime in different ways









And yes, I'm very interested in movie scoring and a Dune film. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kent

quickbrownf0x said:


> Parts that weren't for me (and this is where it broke the immersion for me) were the story itself (Maaan - prophecy..., again?, 'The One?'..., again?), the believability of the world (it's the year 10,000+ and people are still running into battle with pointy knives?), and the somewhat stuffy dialogue. Seriously, at times I just caught myself thinking 'Jesus, who talks like that? Nobody!'.


Uh, Dune sort of codified many of those sci-fi tropes, sort of like The Lord of the Rings codified many of the fantasy tropes we take for granted. Star Wars is 1/2 Dune and 1/2 Hidden Fortress, after all.


----------



## 1d10t

Didn't see the movie...but scetchbook ones, when I listen to them - they bring back hope in humanity for me
Maestro - if you are reading this - thank you for everything. Your music changes people to better. Your music give hope to many. 

I am waiting to see whole movie -but from energy of sketchbook ones, I would say this is maestro life work.


----------



## Lannister

Having seen Dune twice (Friday and Saturday) I'm not sure if I'm criticising or complementing by saying I prefer the Sketchbook to the actual Soundtrack.

Regardless, I was blown away at the cinema. It's been my favourite book for 30 years and I couldn't have asked for a better adaption (of the first half!), and I want more. I want more Dune and I want more HZ scoring Dune!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Consona said:


> Like I said, it is _a melody_. If you define a melody as a succession of notes, nearly everything in movie scores is a melody, so you are using some tautology to shut down people criticising the score knowing, it, of course, is _a melody_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm very interested in movie scoring and a Dune film. Thank you very much.


_A study found that stupid people like calling smart people smartasses (citation needed)._

I'm not sure why you are overly widening the definition of a melody. I haven't researched it but I'm quite certain it won't be any sequence of notes.
My response was just to your point that it's not another Mozart or Star Wars theme, which just doesn't mean anything in regards to the definition. And I have the feeling that a 4 out of 10 for a melody from YOU is actually very high praise! 

Well, I hope you'll get to watch dat Dune film soon and find a good course about movie scoring.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

kmaster said:


> Uh, Dune sort of codified many of those sci-fi tropes, sort of like The Lord of the Rings codified many of the fantasy tropes we take for granted. Star Wars is 1/2 Dune and 1/2 Hidden Fortress, after all.


Hey Kent, what's up? Makes sense, then. Not into those two either, except for maybe the music. Obviously. I'm that guy who wears a Star Wars t-shirt of the Millennium Falcon that says 'Greatest Star Trek fan ever', or 'Picard', underneath a picture of Darth Vader, for sh*ts and giggles. Even got a red shirt that says 'I might not make it.'


----------



## H.R.

Haven't seen the movie yet, but the score is full of wonder, stories, emotions. Listening to this I can feel myself outside of my body. It's about inviting you to another world. The true inspiration I get from it is how one can reinvent and also stay loyal to his own ideas and sounds.


----------



## Mr Greg G

H.R. said:


> Haven't seen the movie yet, but the score is full of wonder, stories, emotions. Listening to this I can feel myself outside of my body. It's about inviting you to another world. The true inspiration I get from it is how one can reinvent and also stay loyal to his own ideas and sounds.


Wait until you see it in IMAX, it was a real punch in the face!! I thought my seat was about to take off with all the bass shaking my body and Hans’ music blasting through the speakers!! I loved the cinematography, the sound the music, but I can’t say I’m fully convinced by how the story unfolds. A lot of shots from the first 45min don’t really add to the story and it was frustrating to have the credits roll by the end of the film without a proper ending. I didn’t even know there was going to be 2 parts


----------



## H.R.

Mr Pringles said:


> Wait until you see it in IMAX, it was a real punch in the face!! I thought my seat was about to take off with all the bass shaking my body and Hans’ music blasting through the speakers!! I loved the cinematography, the sound the music, but I can’t say I’m fully convinced by how the story unfolds. A lot of shots from the first 45min don’t really add to the story and it was frustrating to have the credits roll by the end of the film without a proper ending. I didn’t even know there was going to be 2 parts


Can't wait. Yeah, it's like the end of Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## stixman

Well…I read the book Dune years ago loved it and the film….I haven’t seen the new or heard the soundtrack as yet…I just decided to read this thread as I have a strong connection with both the book and the film and why rush anyway…I’m very passionate about music as many others no doubt are…I feel to criticise is not necessarily always negative…I love and own and collect vinyl film scores and quite a few are Hans like Inception…2 things struck me in this thread one being trailer how should I put it maybe disappointment…definitely disappointed….moving on…no one can please everyone…we should try to please the ones that matter and those will have your back Hans 100% …don’t feel you have to answer to criticism…the ones who know Know….wow long post…peace out of here 🎶🎼🙏


----------



## NoamL

Lannister said:


> I'm not sure if I'm criticising or complementing by saying I prefer the Sketchbook to the actual Soundtrack.


Treading lightly in saying this... but... it seems like, starting with Dark Phoenix, HZ is putting out the "Hans's sketchbook" album and sometimes the "assistant/offshoots album" like DPX so that people can see, alongside the "Score" album, the full spectrum of what the music process was.

Enough said? 

Of course the public gets the wrong idea. So many online comments & 'news' articles misinterpreting the 3 album release.

I really liked the sketchbook for DUNE,

Some of the cues are so audacious it's hard to imagine them fitting into the film (like parts of 'Mind Killer'). But the whole thing is an hour and a half musical trip. Feels like a visit to an alien world with its own traditions that we're only getting a surface glimpse of. In other words... perfect for the world of DUNE...

HZ seems to knock 2 things out of the park in these recent scores of his. 1 the score is extremely simple & uncompromising in drawing all the musical ideas from 'concepts' in the film. In this case the direct and unvarnished use of the human voice in a scifi world where humans are alone in the universe... the film's plot is kind of a battle between different forces that can consciously access humanity's entire past, and the way these voices are orchestrated and produced as an "intrusive multitude" ties directly to that, again in a way that is completely uncompromising, shameless, fearless however you want to put it. 2 this approach that could EASILY faceplant & feel corny is saved by stellar music production that makes the music feel complete & integral, in a way I think very few composers could manage.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

I loved the score. It was nervewracking in a good way and, as someone mentioned, it "wraps itself around the movie". I was totally engrossed in the music and found the sheer sonic pleasure to be extremly rewarding. Now that's coming from an orchestral guy who loves orchestral music and scores. I learned tons just listening and while there were a few moments where I found a chord progression to be just a tad too repetetive (it involved the trademark #4) that did by no means take away from the overall experience. 
I'm now actually really interested in listening to the soundtrack without the visuals. 

Thanks for the music and inspiration, Mr. Zimmer!


----------



## Manaberry

The more I listen to DUNE's score, the more I sense Pink Floyd vibes. Especially with "Leaving Caladan".


----------



## JuanSebastianBach

I haven't been able to watch the movie yet (unfortunately), but I did listen to the score several times.

I think Dune's score tells a story, even if it's supposed to wrap-around the film. It's somber, raw, arid and harsh. I think Hans' Dune is as tightly tied to the movie (as others have pointed out) as it is to the source material: I can hear sietch ethnic sounds, eerie landscapes, the trembling of the ground (wormsign), Bene Gesserit manipulative voices, etc...

I can't wait to watch the movie and see/hear how all these materials fit together with the image. The score certainly did the job in enhancing my internal interpretation of the book.


----------



## Drundfunk

Watched it yesterday and damn, what an experience! I mean the whole film is just fantastic and I just want MORE! I seriously hope part 2 is already cleared... . I'll be so mad if it gets Alita Battle Angeled.... .

The beginning alone... . In my viewing there was an (overlong) James Bond trailer, right before the movie started and I got super annoyed by it, because the trailer pretty much showed every set piece.... . But then the lights were turned off and before the actual movie starts you hear this sound....otherworldy, brutal, majestic. No idea how to describe it actually. It was brilliant. You heard that and you knew you were in for a ride.... (completely forgot my anger about the James Bond trailer). I feel like Hans went exactly in the right direction with this one. Film music has to serve the picture and what I heard blended with the picture and helped to immerse you into this unique and interesting world. I'm really not sure how a John Williams score or similar would have fitted here. It needed to be different and otherworldlyish. Obviously you can't get too crazy with it or the audience won't understand it. So since we're in the desert , ofc there had to be a duduk at one point (at least thats what I think it was) .

That being said, there were two times where I got taken out of the immersion a little bit. One was the bagpipe. I have to say, I don't know the book (which is weird since I read 3 books a week for years when I was young. But okay, guess you can't know everything....), so I'm not familiar with the world, except for what the movie showed me. But I was a little bit lost when the bagpipe player showed up in the movie. In fact I noticed that many people in my viewing were confused/iritated by it. It somehow felt out of place in this world we were experiencing thus far. But since the bagpipe player was shown in the movie who am I to actually criticise it? Just sharing my thoughts and feelings. Cool tune tho.

The other was when the Bene Gesserit came over for a visit (or "the nuns" as my mate and I called them. Way easier to remember ). The fact that they got cued out in the same way as they got cued in felt a little bit weird. It felt like auditory stage directions "Nuns enter stage"--- "Nuns exit stage". I mean, their tune is quite weird, powerful and mysterious in a way and it was really fitting when they arrived imo, since you wondered what are they doing here etc.. It just didn't really feel the same way when they left imo. Hence it felt more like stage directions and lost it's power in a way.

Anyway, I just wanted to share my view and feelings and I'd say the things I mentioned are minor things (and most probably quite subjective). I was planning on watching the movie again on monday, this time in the ov, but I decided I'll simply watch it again today, because why the heck not. Go and watch Dune! It's an amazing experience (visually and auditory) and only the beginning!

Edit: Just finished my second viewing. Imagine my surprise.....when the fucking bagpipe player didn't wear a kilt xD. I don't know what I was thinking. I deleted that part because that's just embarassing.... . Also, the Benet Gesserit part definitely worked better this time for me. Definitely flew better. The bagpipe was still somewhat weird (I guess it references the book in some way), but I definitely admire the balls to use it in that context. Also the sound in the beginning is some sort of voice. I kinda missed that in the first viewing. Awesome af tho. I need part 2!


----------



## MA-Simon

Watched it today. There is a lot to like about the film!
Loved the visuals. Spaceship design was great. Most of the music was great. Percussion was awesome. Sandworms were fantastic!

Not a huge fan of all the "desert-woman-wailing" effects.
Mostly because it felt out of place for a people basically living on stealth? It did not work for me, but sounded great.

The rest was rather weird.
Bautista and Aquaman simply did not add anything. They only distracted anytime they entered the stage. Not a huge fan of the main character either. But that was not the actors fault, I think. He was just not setup beliveable. 5 Seconds of sword training and all the staring in the distance. It was easier to care for other characters. He was unlikeable and made stupid decisions. Not a very good combination.

But the ending... just frustrating.
You know we sat there in the cinema, no break, just holding our drinks in trying not to have to go to the toilet. But the film goes on, and on. Slowing down, then slowing down further, then the visuals get muddier and darker. And we start wondering, so thats it? We had a few people walk out of the theater by this point.

The last 20-30 minutes felt like the production ran out of money and steam. The camerawork got noticeably worse. Like they shot a 120min film then decided to tack a TV episode at the end of it. Scenes were somehow less cinematic, like if it was filmed with a more HD camera.
But gah, that god-awfull fight scene. Felt pointless right? Was that just something to end the film on?
It did not work. There was no stuggle. The win did not feel earned. It did also not add up with his visions. It was just a really anticlimatic and weird scene.

Again, loved the visuals, but in the end, for most of my friends it was just incoherend sci-fi babble.
Would have worked great as a series. But as is, was a rather frustrating movie experience.


----------



## Mr Greg G

I really hope we will get a 10-15 minutes medley for the next tour, this soundtrack is way better than Wonder Woman, or the X Men movie with Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Consona

Lannister said:


> I'm not sure if I'm criticising or complementing by saying I prefer the Sketchbook to the actual Soundtrack.


Is the sketchbook stuff in the film? It's way more interesting than the OST.


----------



## Scamper

I just watched the movie and also think it's fantastic. The design of the world, beautiful cinematography, cool sound effects and music are all great and merge into a cohesive and fascinating presentation. The story builds up nicely with a pleasant pacing, I enjoy the characters and there is no unnecessary humor.
It's just a great sci-fi movie and I loved it... eagerly waiting for part 2 now.

I'm not familiar with the book though. I wonder how well it's adapted and how much of the book is covered.



Drundfunk said:


> Watched it yesterday and damn, what an experience! I mean the whole film is just fantastic and I just want MORE! I seriously hope part 2 is already cleared... . I'll be so mad if it gets Alita Battle Angeled.... .
> ...
> That being said, there were two times where I got taken out of the immersion a little bit. One was the bagpipe. I have to say, I don't know the book (which is weird since I read 3 books a week for years when I was young. But okay, guess you can't know everything....), so I'm not familiar with the world, except for what the movie showed me. But I was a little bit lost when the bagpipe player showed up in the movie. In fact I noticed that many people in my viewing were confused/iritated by it. It somehow felt out of place in this world we were experiencing thus far. But since the bagpipe player was shown in the movie who am I to actually criticise it? Just sharing my thoughts and feelings. Cool tune tho.


Totally agree about the bagpipes though. I also thought this was a bit odd and a bit out of place, but well... at least it's unique.



Consona said:


> Is the sketchbook stuff in the film? It's way more interesting than the OST.


I don't know all the sketchbook stuff, but listening to a couple of parts, I'd say lots of it is not in the movie.
Sure, some parts in it sound more interesting and cooler than the OST, but I think the way the movie is - with the pacing of the story, speed and mood of the scenes - these tracks from the sketchbook wouldn't really fit in that well.
Maybe some of it will find its way into the second movie.


----------



## CharlieCee

synthesizerwriter said:


> My preference is to know nothing going into a movie. I went to see The Matrix with no idea what it was about...


Agree with you! Knowing anything can offer expectations, and there's nothing better than pleasant surprises.


----------



## mcalis

quickbrownf0x said:


> Parts that weren't for me (and this is where it broke the immersion for me) were the story itself (Maaan - prophecy..., again?, 'The One?'..., again?), the believability of the world (it's the year 10,000+ and people are still running into battle with pointy knives?), and the somewhat stuffy dialogue. Seriously, at times I just caught myself thinking 'Jesus, who talks like that? Nobody!'.
> 
> (snipped)
> 
> But, you know - I'm clearly not a Dune expert and maybe all of that is exactly what a Dune movie is supposed to be like, needs to have. And if so/in any case - ignore everything I just said, except for the bit where this old fart's trying to say that at the very least, Hans' score *for *Dune is darn-near perfect.


I haven't read the books so I am no expert, however, I do know that the personal shields the people have in Dune explain why knives are being used. Afaik, the personal shields people wear stop fast moving objects but not slow moving ones - I think there are some hints at that being thrown around in the film itself actually.

The bit about "The one" and prophecy and so on is exactly what Dune is not about. The story is purposefully, deliberately deceiving you here, you're being set up for a twist. Again, I have not read the books but I know enough to say that with confidence.


----------



## TonvaterJan

Well, I watched Dune yesterday and the overall experience was:
Hmm, maybe the concept of big Hollywood-Cinema slowly comes to an end?

Every second of this Multi-Million-Story-Telling-Experience feels so optimized to achieve maximum impact, that I really have trouble following the story, while feeling overwhelmed and breathless all the time.
(I had the same experience with Nolans Tenet last year - these were the only 2 movies I watched in an actual cinema since March 2020.)

Maybe I´m getting to old (I´m 47) and have seen too much, but I felt, this kind of complex story and the really detailed, complex, beautiful world could benefit from another approach to be narrated...

Imagine a (amazon/netflix/whatever) Series, directed by Villeneuve, with something like 5 Episodes á 90 Minutes, slowly building up the world and story, they tried to pack in 2,5 hours.

And HZ has the space and big canvas (time-wise speaking) to carefully craft in his mastery; there could even be parts where the score is allowed to stop and give room to the Sounddesign or be tiny and fragile for some time...

I mean, the score to Dune is BIG and PHAETT and fits in perfectly, but I can´t get the beautiful, gigantic moment out my head, when in "Interstellar", he scored the Endurance´s fly-by over massive Saturn with a sparse piano-piece (different emotional approach and setting, of course).

In Dune, I was missing quiet moments like that, which show his enormous skill and boldness.

But nevertheless: I admire the hours, energy and self-torment he invests, to push the boundaries.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

mcalis said:


> I haven't read the books so I am no expert, however, I do know that the personal shields the people have in Dune explain why knives are being used. Afaik, the personal shields people wear stop fast moving objects but not slow moving ones - I think there are some hints at that being thrown around in the film itself actually.
> 
> The bit about "The one" and prophecy and so on is exactly what Dune is not about. The story is purposefully, deliberately deceiving you here, you're being set up for a twist. Again, I have not read the books but I know enough to say that with confidence.


Huh, my impression from the books (read the first three) is that prophecy is a very important element to them, so much it basically becomes a trap for several of the protagonists, and they come to resent it.

And yes, you're right about the shield thing, it's handled the same way in the books too. Basically functions as an excuse to bring swordplay into a sci-fi world.

Where are you guys managing to watch the film?


----------



## mcalis

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Huh, my impression from the books (read the first three) is that prophecy is a very important element to them, so much it basically becomes a trap for several of the protagonists, and they come to resent it.


Then you're probably right and I'm wrong. I haven't read the books. I was basing it on comments I read underneath the trailer(s) that strongly suggested that Paul Atreides is not the hero of the story. Since I saw a lot of comments in that direction (and several suggested videos with titles like "Why Paul Atreides isn't the hero of dune") I felt fairly confident that there would be some kind of twist on the 'chosen one' trope. I did not watch that suggested video by the way because I wanted to go in with as little knowledge as possible.



> Where are you guys managing to watch the film?



In my local theatre, it's been out here since the 16th of September if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

mcalis said:


> Then you're probably right and I'm wrong. I haven't read the books. I was basing it on comments I read underneath the trailer(s) that strongly suggested that Paul Atreides is not the hero of the story. Since I saw a lot of comments in that direction (and several suggested videos with titles like "Why Paul Atreides isn't the hero of dune") I felt fairly confident that there would be some kind of twist on the 'chosen one' trope. I did not watch that suggested video by the way because I wanted to go in with as little knowledge as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> In my local theatre, it's been out here since the 16th of September if I'm not mistaken.


I can sort of understand what some of them may be alluding to, but he's certainly the main character and chief protagonist of the first two books. "Hero" might be too perfect a word, maybe that's what they're trying to get at?

I'm not sure if the movie differs in having him as the main focus or not.

Interesting that the film is out so early there! It seems here it won't be available until October 22...


----------



## quickbrownf0x

mcalis said:


> I haven't read the books so I am no expert, however, I do know that the personal shields the people have in Dune explain why knives are being used. Afaik, the personal shields people wear stop fast moving objects but not slow moving ones - I think there are some hints at that being thrown around in the film itself actually.
> 
> The bit about "The one" and prophecy and so on is exactly what Dune is not about. The story is purposefully, deliberately deceiving you here, you're being set up for a twist. Again, I have not read the books but I know enough to say that with confidence.


Ah, right, got it. Still - hand-to-hand combat in the year 10,000+ (and everybody still looks like 21st century humans)? 
Also heard that the main character's going to change a lot in the next one, but yeah.... I don't know - this stuff just isn't for me, I guess. I just didn't buy it.

But I'm a grumpy, old man now. These days I like to pull my pants up to my nipples, and I often find myself longing for a Werther's. I nodd off in my favorite chair trying to remember where I put my compression socks. Most often the left one.

So yeah - HZ's score: 10/10, direction/cinematography/VFX 10/10. And really, for the most part - I went to the theater for the score, anyway.


----------



## RoyBatty

quickbrownf0x said:


> Ah, right, got it. Still - hand-to-hand combat in the year 10,000+ (and everybody still looks like 21st century humans)?
> Also heard that the main character's going to change a lot in the next one, but yeah.... I don't know - this stuff just isn't for me, I guess. I just didn't buy it.
> 
> But I'm a grumpy, old man now. These days I like to pull my pants up to my nipples, and I often find myself longing for a Werther's. I nodd off in my favorite chair trying to remember where I put my compression socks. Most often the left one.
> 
> So yeah - HZ's score: 10/10, direction/cinematography/VFX 10/10. And really, for the most part - I went to the theater for the score, anyway.


You really need to read the book(s) to understand the history behind it. This isn’t like a Star Trek universe.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Huh, my impression from the books (read the first three) is that prophecy is a very important element to them, so much it basically becomes a trap for several of the protagonists, and they come to resent it.
> 
> And yes, you're right about the shield thing, it's handled the same way in the books too. Basically functions as an excuse to bring swordplay into a sci-fi world.
> 
> Where are you guys managing to watch the film?


Amsterdam. Easy-peasy. IMAX3D and there were about 6 people and a stray cat watching along with me.


----------



## Voider

quickbrownf0x said:


> a stray cat watching along with me.


----------



## JuanSebastianBach

mcalis said:


> Afaik, the personal shields people wear stop fast moving objects but not slow moving ones - I think there are some hints at that being thrown around in the film itself actually.


Indeed, also using "energy weapons" (dunno if they are in the film or not) against shields would kind of cause a nuclear explosion, so usually both parties "agree" on not using them as it would be very bad for everyone.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

RoyBatty said:


> You really need to read the book(s) to understand the history behind it. This isn’t like a Star Trek universe.


Yeah, I guess I can see where you're coming from. On the other hand - do you really have to do all this homework beforehand just so you'll be able to get the story? What about the casual movie-goer, or just the average sci-fi fan?

And what about the business end of things? You want to risk alienating (what may be) the majority of your audience while spending hundreds of millions of dollars on a single movie project? If I'm not mistaken that's what they tried to do on projects like Bladerunner 2049 and, while a gorgeous, artistic success, it actually didn't do _that _well at the box office.

Don't get me wrong - I love the fact that movies like Bladerunner, and Dune are still being green-lit by studio execs, but to me, they do look like somewhat of a gamble, because of the relatively small fan base (compared to the whole movie audience). I mean, in the end - Hollywood is in the business of making money, or at least breaking even.

I may be rambling a bit here, but I'm trying to say that maybe the best way is to have a movie that can give you a pretty good picture of what's going on and then, if you want, you can always do a deep dive by reading the books and whatnot. Not the other way around. In my line of work that's called 'bad UX'. Don Norman would come to my house and personally shoot me in the face if I'd suggest anything like that. But I'm totally willing to change my mind on that, though.

Speaking of Star Trek - how do you guys like my new shirt?


----------



## quickbrownf0x

JuanSebastianBach said:


> Indeed, also using "energy weapons" (dunno if they are in the film or not) against shields would kind of cause a nuclear explosion, so usually both parties "agree" on not using them as it would be very bad for everyone.


Well, that's convenient.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

quickbrownf0x said:


> Well, that's convenient.


It absolutely is, but do people really stop and think about the reasoning for laser swords in Star Wars? Or how lasers fly slower than bullets? Or ... anything about Stormtrooper armour, especially compared to even WW1-era body armour and gas masks?


----------



## TonalDynamics

JuanSebastianBach said:


> Indeed, also using "energy weapons" (dunno if they are in the film or not) against shields would kind of cause a nuclear explosion, so usually both parties "agree" on not using them as it would be very bad for everyone.


Wouldn't said explosion be much worse for the people holding the shields, as opposed to the one hitting them with blaster fire from far away? :O


----------



## JuanSebastianBach

TonalDynamics said:


> Wouldn't said explosion be much worse for the people holding the shields, as opposed to the one hitting them with blaster fire from far away? :O


From what I get from the books it could either be a tiny spark or a big boom, which would kill people on a big radius, sometimes also killing the dude firing the gun.
Not only that, but also doing that (or using nuclear bombs) would violate some galactic law and you'll be hunted for your war crimes. So unless you want to take the whole galaxy, it wouldn't be advisable to do it.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Karl Feuerstake said:


> It absolutely is, but do people really stop and think about the reasoning for laser swords in Star Wars? Or how lasers fly slower than bullets? Or ... anything about Stormtrooper armour, especially compared to even WW1-era body armour and gas masks?


Haha, no - but I AM one of those grumpy idiots. The older I get, the more I go 'the physics is totally off here'. I know, I'm terrible. I even complained about the movie Gravity (or Interstellar), because of the silly physics.  It's why I always go to the movies by myself. I'm _that _guy.

I guess for me it depends on how much the story can make me go 'yeah, I buy that', in that moment.

When George Lucas said that 'what people don't get about Star Wars is that it's a movie meant for kids' I went 'well, yeah - obviously.'. Wookies and Warwick Davis as a teddy bear.... just saying.....

I'll still watch the next one, though. Even if they'd just play Scherzo for X-Wings on repeat for 3 hours straight with an Ewok doing the macarena.  And I love the craftmanship and dedication it takes to put a movie like that in theaters.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

JuanSebastianBach said:


> From what I get from the books it could either be a tiny spark or a big boom, which would kill people on a big radius, sometimes also killing the dude firing the gun.
> Not only that, but also doing that (or using nuclear bombs) would violate some galactic law and you'll be hunted for your war crimes. So unless you want to take the whole galaxy, it wouldn't be advisable to do it.


That still sounds like a lot of plot armor to me. 

Also - sounds like there's an enormous of energy contained in that shield. What's the power source and how is it contained (in such a tiny package), without (instantly) frying the person in the suit?


----------



## TonalDynamics

JuanSebastianBach said:


> From what I get from the books it could either be a tiny spark or a big boom, which would kill people on a big radius, sometimes also killing the dude firing the gun.
> Not only that, but also doing that (or using nuclear bombs) would violate some galactic law and you'll be hunted for your war crimes. So unless you want to take the whole galaxy, it wouldn't be advisable to do it.


Fair enough.

Just don't use shields if you come chasing after me for war crimes, or else I'll shoot your shields and blow you up too 🛡️💥🔫 !

Incidentally I plan on seeing the film, but given the recent wholesale butchering of Star Wars, and Jodorowsky's debacle with the subject matter I'm trying to curb my expectations a bit (as a lover of sci-fi). Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised

I have lower expectations for a lot of films in general that are coming out at this time - it's quite apparent that COVID really threw them for a loop, and yet despite being the de-facto excuse, I feel like COVID alone doesn't explain the poor performance for a lot of these movies (because they also perform poorly on streaming services). It's as if the writing has generally suffered, and the reviews seem to reflect that as well.

But I guess even Hollywood goes into a 'slump' at odd times.

Cheers


----------



## quickbrownf0x

TonalDynamics said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Just don't use shields if you come chasing after me for war crimes, or else I'll shoot your shields and blow you up too 🛡️💥🔫 !
> 
> Incidentally I plan on seeing the film, but given the recent wholesale butchering of Star Wars, and Jodorowsky's debacle with the subject matter I'm trying to curb my expectations a bit (as a lover of sci-fi). Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised
> 
> I have lower expectations for a lot of films in general that are coming out at this time - it's quite apparent that COVID really threw them for a loop, and yet despite being the de-facto excuse, I feel like COVID alone doesn't explain the poor performance for a lot of these movies (because they also perform poorly on streaming services). It's as if the writing has generally suffered, and the reviews seem to reflect that as well.
> 
> But I guess even Hollywood goes into a 'slump' at odd times.
> 
> Cheers


I think it's also healthy to keep in mind that it's all still showBUSINESS, and while some may find that a little off-putting, just remember that it _is_ showbusiness that enables us to enjoy the music of people like Zimmer, Williams and all these amazing musicians, by greenlighting all these gigantic projects. 

The majority of movie goers are literally paying for that, but that does mean most (big) movies need to have a certain broad appeal in order to sell enough tickets. You just can't take too many chances with a 200 million dollar (plus maybe double that when you add marketing costs) studio tentpole blockbuster. The Mouse House ain't that stupid. 

So what do they do? They play it safe and copy, paste. Look at what has worked before, tweak it here and there and make sequel after sequel, reboot after reboot, etc. Because it works. That's what I'd do, probably if I'd run Disney.

On the flip side - as a result we get Zimmer bashing away on his Zebra and orchestras playing movie scores in sold out arenas in return. So all in all - maybe not a bad deal?


----------



## Pier

RoyBatty said:


> You really need to read the book(s) to understand the history behind it. This isn’t like a Star Trek universe.


I'm a fan of the books. Read the first one probably a dozen times through all my life.

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I was under the impression Villeneuve now wanted to make the story somewhat accesible to most audiences after the flop of BladeRunner 2049.

Is this not the case?


----------



## Raphioli

Manaberry said:


> The more I listen to DUNE's score, the more I sense Pink Floyd vibes. Especially with "Leaving Caladan".


I personally got a Broken Arrow vibe from that track.

And those drums....I loved those drums used in Leaving Caladan for years.
Still can't really nail that sound (only can create something in the same category but not THAT sound).

He use to use those drums a lot during the 90s and I've started spotting that drum sound again in his recent soundtracks. Like the Lion King remake.


----------



## alexkrisandre78

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


👏 …everything in this response… 👏


----------



## StefanoM

I think some too many people criticize without being able to do the same. I am of the idea that criticism is holy, but when you get into "technicalities", you have to demonstrate that you are very close to the object of criticism, if not overcome it. Now may not like Hans like everyone doesn't like Morricone, or everyone doesn't like Freddy Mercury. Still, Hans has inspired generations of composers, sound designers, and as far as I'm concerned, he's been doing it continuously for 20 years. For me, he was, and he is, a point of reference. Thanks, Hans, for this umpteenth work that has inspired me so much. But you certainly don't need my esteem.

Anyway its just my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## RoyBatty

Pier said:


> I'm a fan of the books. Read the first one probably a dozen times through all my life.
> 
> I haven't seen the movie yet, but I was under the impression Villeneuve now wanted to make the story somewhat accesible to most audiences after the flop of BladeRunner 2049.
> 
> Is this not the case?



That makes sense, but I don’t think he is changing any of the important aspects of the book.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> My ex-girlfriend could be exactly your type. Every time we sat down to watch a movie or a tv series together, she’d immediately point out if there were holes in the plot, or if something was unrealistic. Made it kinda hard to enjoy movies and tv shows 😃



A few years ago, my wife and I made a deal that as long as I don't sh*t all over her endless TLC reality tv marathons she'll go with me to see movies like Bladerunner 2049 and try her hardest not to fall asleep during the movie.

That deal usually lasts about 30 seconds, everytime, on both sides. I mean - that woman fell asleep during Inception _and _The Dark Knight and I recently went off on having to sit through yet another episode of 'Snookie does shots and coughs up a lung in a fountain'. So I guess it all balances out.


----------



## Fenicks

kmaster said:


> The vocal elements in 'Night on Arrakis', 'Armada', et al. give me strong Geinoh Yamashirogumi vibes.



I won't listen to the score until after I see the film... in December (cries in Australian)... but this comparison has me so excited!


----------



## R. Naroth

After listening to the soundtrack and the sketch book many times, I have to say, Zimmer has taken himself to another level. The sketch book really offers insights into his thought process. I've heard him mention in interviews how he asks his artists to push themselves and go wild. His ability to transform “wild” into amazing sound palettes is uncanny. He talks about spending months trying to find the sound, it all makes sense now. In his recent works you can see simple motifs rendered in quiet and intense passages, Dune is no exception. The many recurring sounds, melodies and motifs in Dune are also seem simple but haunting. For an artist, simplicity is one of the toughest things to achieve. Zimmer may make it look easy but listening to the sketchbook you can picture the agonizing hours spent searching, experimenting, finding and evolving the music. Dune is what happens when a person that embodies passion, genius and diligence writes music. Hats off! Can’t wait to watch the film.


----------



## Harzmusic

I have watched the movie yesterday and I enjoyed it a lot.
Of course there is the issue of splitting a book in half, which tends to result in the lack of a strong ending for the first part. Unlike in Mockingjay Pt.1 or Harry Potter 7.1, it seems that they didn't bother to fabricate a finale that was not part of the source material, and I kind of applaud them for it. It all now comes down to a part 2 delivering on the promise, and the anticlimactic ending for this one will be forgiven.

I found myself having to actively suspend my disbelief at some points, especially in moments where I thought "Well I've seen _that_ before a million times" or "this feels like it's borrowing heavily from XY" (star wars in particular).
But I reminded myself that it's the other way around: The book (published in 1965) had such an insane influence on the genre and popular culture. It was clearly an inspiration for Star Wars and tons of other science fiction and fantasy stories. A lot of stuff that I grew up with was inspired by this series of books. So this film is not a faint collage of done-to-death-tropes and derivative ideas - this is the original flavour*. And it's nice that someone actually did the original flavour story _that well _and managed to not make it look ridiculous_._

Now for the score. Wow, that was loud, but pretty cool. I feel like Zimmer and Villeneuve are finding their groove together. In Blade Runner I felt like some cues in the film were a tiny little bit clunky or "in-your-face" without having really earned it in the story. It may have been just due to having to fill the shoes of the original movie and my personal taste. But that's something that I frankly never felt at any point while watching Nolan-Zimmer collaborations.

But in Dune everything felt very cohesive and worked very well for me. In the first half there were some moments of (in my opinion) slightly "unearned" grandeur and volume in the score where I felt that a little less may have been more effective, just to let the scenes breathe a little more. But all that was gone by the second half and everything fit beautifully. So maybe I just had to readjust to sitting in an actual movie theater again.
The harmonic language is distinct, the sounddesign and production are stellar, and the character of the score is unique and fits the movie perfectly. You can tell that a lot of experimentation went into finding the right color palette for this particular story and making that palette sound as cool as possible.
In my opinion this is Zimmer at his best, and I hope we will get many more films from this director-composer team.

*not to say that Dune was a 100% original story that was inspired by no other piece of media, everything's a remix and stuff, but it was quite revolutionary at the time.


----------



## robgb

When does this movie come out?


----------



## Harzmusic

robgb said:


> When does this movie come out?


Ah, it came out in Europe and some other territories earlier this month, but not in the US yet.
US Release is scheduled for October 22.


----------



## Montisquirrel

robgb said:


> When does this movie come out?


Depending on where you live it will be out between this month and next year.


----------



## Pier

Why do you think they didn't release Dune worldwide at a similar time?

Seems weird that Europe has already seen it and Australia will have to wait until December.

This is how you kill the hype...


----------



## Harzmusic

Pier said:


> Why do you think they didn't release Dune worldwide at a similar time?


I guess release schedules are pretty messed up globally due to the pandemic. There is a backlog of huge releases that were supposed to come out in 2020. They are trying to keep release slots of each movie away from each other to avoid cannibalizing each others box office results.
Dune's US Release was postponed (again) in order to avoid clashing with the Bond movie, which is currently in theaters in the US. In Australia No Time To Die is coming out in November for some reason, and Dune in December...

So my guess is that this is a long chain reaction of shuffling around dates for the big budget productions that lead to different results in each territory. All depending on how long cinemas were closed, which movies made it to the screen before the pandemic hit, how hard it hit, how big of a success the movie is expected to be in that territory and so on. No idea why its this late in Australia in particular.


----------



## handz

I have tried and listened to the soundtrack... I don't know, but, guys, you really listen to this with enjoyment? I skipped every track after a minute (and that minute felt like 10 minutes) This probably works in a movie but on its own... I never was Zimmer fan but some of his 90s early 2000s were fun listening in some parts, but these soundscapes, drones, and sound design-driven scores....meh

I really can't wait when this fashion of cold and sterile, soulless filmmaking will dry out and we get back to movies with more emotions than one. This approach of being uber-serious and technically precise really bores me to death.


----------



## KEM

Hans just hinted on Facebook that there could be a Dark Zebra equivalent for the stuff they did on Dune after we get the second movie…


----------



## marclawsonmusic

handz said:


> I have tried and listened to the soundtrack... I don't know, but, guys, you really listen to this with enjoyment? I skipped every track after a minute (and that minute felt like 10 minutes) This probably works in a movie but on its own... I never was Zimmer fan but some of his 90s early 2000s were fun listening in some parts, but these soundscapes, drones, and sound design-driven scores....meh
> 
> I really can't wait when this fashion of cold and sterile, soulless filmmaking will dry out and we get back to movies with more emotions than one. This approach of being uber-serious and technically precise really bores me to death.


For sure it's not the same as seeing it with the movie. But there is so much depth to those synthscapes. It's almost like being on another planet... oh wait...


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Hans just hinted on Facebook that there could be a Dark Zebra equivalent for the stuff they did on Dune after we get the second movie…


The Spice Zebra


----------



## synthesizerwriter

Dune is set a long, long, long time in the future (and it may be a parallel universe. of course), so the perspective of a 21st Century person about still-suits, shields and the physics could be misleading - as in:
'Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic...' 

(Arthur C. Clarke's Third Law - I'm not aware of any Frank Herbert 'Laws' (although there are lots of good quotes attributed to him!)). 

Maybe HZ was using this law transposed into a musical form?:
'Any sufficiently advanced soundtrack is indistinguishable from magic.'


----------



## Tice

Rctec said:


> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


I have yet to see Dune and have no issue with the way you compose for film, but can I take you up on that offer? I'd gladly see the film and put my hat in the ring on how I'd have scored it, and your offer is honestly somewhat of a lifetime opportunity and I can't believe everyone here hasn't tried to take you up on it!


----------



## Van_Etten

Most of today's big blockbuster scores are boring. HZ is no exception. But I think his imitators are bigger problem here.


----------



## cedricm

handz said:


> I have tried and listened to the soundtrack... I don't know, but, guys, you really listen to this with enjoyment? I skipped every track after a minute (and that minute felt like 10 minutes) This probably works in a movie but on its own... I never was Zimmer fan but some of his 90s early 2000s were fun listening in some parts, but these soundscapes, drones, and sound design-driven scores....meh
> 
> I really can't wait when this fashion of cold and sterile, soulless filmmaking will dry out and we get back to movies with more emotions than one. This approach of being uber-serious and technically precise really bores me to death.


I like quite a few HZ soundtracks: Ran Man, True Romance, Gladiator, Interstellar,...
I did not like his soundtrack for Dune at all, it felt like loud noise to me and made the movie (first time in a movie theater in more than a year thanks to covid-19) less enjoyable.

I'll be the first to admit this is very subjective and had I but 1% of HZ's talent, I would write a more constructive feedback. However, giving feedback in VIC seems fair to me.

I wish the franchise & HZ all the best :I'm looking forward to watching the next episodes, being a fan of the books.
Villeneuve made a very good movie, if too slow-paced IMO, given what's to cover to get to at least the first 2 books.


----------



## DaveDexterMusic

Rctec said:


> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


I haven't seen Dune yet, but a) that first Pink Floyd cover trailer gave me goosebumps b) I want a big, shiny blockbuster film c) whilst I can honestly say I'm not into everything you do, you've created some _awesome_ scores and it seems like spaffing some of my recordings here in the faint hope you say "this kid's got gumption, see!" is a worthwhile risk in return for everyone rolling their eyes at me.

So I jammed some of my recordings into a playlist in case you ever have use for a traditionally-minded classical composer with very little official experience but lots of self-engraved recording and session time with orchestra, choir, string quartets and so on. Let's be honest, I'm about as new a voice as Strauss but sometimes an obstinate type like me can be useful.

Well, what was I going to do? NOT hijack Hans' post in order to mercenarily promote my own music? This. Is. The. INTERNET. Now roll your eyes.


----------



## Tice

DaveDexterMusic said:


>



Nice piece!
Sidenote: I think Hans would agree not to let people who roll their eyes stop you from doing what you love


----------



## DaveDexterMusic

Tice said:


> Nice piece!
> Sidenote: I think Hans would agree not to let people who roll their eyes stop you from doing what you love


Thanks Tice  I felt putting the classical string quartet before the orchestral blaster was the kind of devious misdirection Hans would appreciate. That said,


----------



## Tice

DaveDexterMusic said:


> Thanks Tice  I felt putting the classical string quartet before the orchestral blaster was the kind of devious misdirection Hans would appreciate. That said,



Ah, as a consumer I do miss that sound quite a bit! I watched Jungle Cruise the other day, which seemed to be trying really hard to go back to the Indiana Jones vibe of film making, but I noticed that the music didn't perfectly hit that vibe. It was close, like everything else in the movie, but not a bullseye. It does show how incredibly hard it is to get it just right.


----------



## Illico

Nice movie. Nice HZ's score. But too much louder for my ears.


----------



## Pier

Illico said:


> Nice movie. Nice HZ's score. But too much louder for my ears.


That's one of the reasons I prefer to watch movies at my home theater. Theaters are way too loud.

I have the impression they have been increasing the volume in the past 2 decades. I imagine it is to mask the sub woofer explosion sounds from adjacent rooms, people talking, eating pop corn... I don't know.

I love films, but I only go to theaters for movies I really can't wait for the BluRay or streaming release (definitely will go see Dune!). At least in the country where I live, the theater experience has degraded a lot in the past decade with cellphones, etc. I wish we had Alamo Drafthouse cinemas here!


----------



## Mrmonkey

When I first heard the score I couldn’t get through it. It felt like I couldn’t put my mind into where the music was supposed to take me. Like a collection of interesting, often brutal, sounds but I didn’t feel where the soul was. Guess you could say it felt alien to me.

Then I saw the film and realised that the two are intertwined and give each other the context that I was missing. It’s a very heavy film, and the soundtrack is the world you see and everything in it. Now when I hear the soundtrack again I hear the machines and the hot sand and the endless tension and brutality of the film.

It’s still not something that I can easily put my own mind into and imagine other things like I can with Interstellar, or Dark Knight because it’s so intertwined with Arrakis. It’s not a soundtrack for me to play around with like a tool, it’s a soundtrack that puts me in a very specific place that isn’t like any other.

Not sure on those bagpipes though.. if that’s what is left of the human musical collective in the distant future then I think I would rather take my chances with the Harkonen. 😂


----------



## Dr.Quest

Mrmonkey said:


> Not sure on those bagpipes though.. if that’s what is left of the human musical collective in the distant future then I think I would rather take my chances with the Harkonen. 😂


The bagpipes don't work at all for me. 10,000 years into the future and there are still Scottish bagpipes? I think not. Even as sound design they carry too much associated with the sound to stand on their own like that.


----------



## Kent

Dr.Quest said:


> The bagpipes don't work at all for me. 10,000 years into the future and there are still Scottish bagpipes? I think not. Even as sound design they carry too much associated with the sound to stand on their own like that.


Ye Banks and Braes o Bonnie Dune


----------



## Pier

Mrmonkey said:


> Not sure on those bagpipes though.. if that’s what is left of the human musical collective in the distant future then I think I would rather take my chances with the Harkonen. 😂


I haven't seen the film, but in the books there is a strong influence of medieval/renaissance Europe. It's in everything from politics to music instruments played by some characters. For example, there is a string instrument called a baliset which is a descendant from the zither.

I haven't heard the score either so I don't know if the bagpipes fit aesthetically with the film, but they sure fit thematically.


----------



## KEM

Got my IMAX ticket for opening day, so excited to finally see this film and hear the music on the loudest speakers possible, it’s been a longtime coming and I’m hoping it’ll be worth it


----------



## bleupalmtree

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


I'll never meet you in person but man do I love your music. Your music in INCEPTION & INTERSTELLAR is so breathtaking, when I hear the music it brings me back to a place in my mind where I can find peace and calm; so much emotions run through my soul and I have your music to thank for that Mr. Zimmer

From the bottom of my heart THANK YOU.


----------



## Pier

The time has finally come. I'm watching Dune in a couple of hours!

Opening day in Mexico, first session of the day, on the biggest screen available in my city.


----------



## Tice

I did finally get to see it! It's a beautifull movie! I definitely feel that what's been made so far is highly suited for a much larger series of movies. I do like what was done with the music, but I also feel like those who miss classicly orchestrated leit motivs have a point. But for me personally it's more about using that 'old' way of scoring movies as a story-telling device. The Atreides have a very traditional sensability to them. Their perspectives on honor, leadership, etc., they're the same as our understanding of noble behavior would be back in the 80s, which in turn is greatly influenced by British sense of honor and decency from the 17th and 18th century. This can easily be represented by an orchestral style that is reminiscent of that time. It makes the contrast all the greater between them and the other noble houses, and is supported by the diegetic music they use. Finding the equivalent for the sisterhood, the emperor and the Harkonen is a great tool for showing what forces are influencing the events currently on the screen. The sisterhood's music should then be found everywhere, as they have influenced so many of the events in the movie. Without the sisterhood, the fremen would not be who they are. And thus the sisterhood's music should be interwoven with theirs. This allows for a score that is both modern and 'old fashioned', depending on which political forces are being portrayed. You'd usually end up with a blend between multiple styles because multiple factions are influencing the same events.


----------



## grabauf

Pier said:


> The time has finally come. I'm watching Dune in a couple of hours!
> 
> Opening day in Mexico, first session of the day, on the biggest screen available in my city.


Enjoy! I saw it twice on the big screen.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

I'm lucky to have seen Dune four times already since it came out here last month. I've built a bit of a habit of watching the same movie twice in one day (a bit crazy for some, but I usually travel a good distance for cinema so I wanna make it worth it). 

With Dune I saw it twice in IMAX (one with Xenon and the other with Laser). Then I saw it in Dolby Cinema and finally on a standard screen. Such an incredible movie.


----------



## szczaw

I just saw it and the score was amelodic and therefore unmemorable and often too loud. The visuals were desaturated and colorized a bit too much for my taste. The baron wasn't fat enough.


----------



## Pier

The overall impression was very positive, but I really need to watch it again properly on my home theater when it hits HBO Max here in Mexico. The experience at the theater was not great in terms of image quality, sound quality, and... the "audience quality".

I recently re-read the book and since everything was still very fresh in my mind, I kept evaluating the decisions they made in the writing and direction. In retrospect, I think it was a bad idea to do that. I should have waited after watching both movies (if the second gets made).

The soundtrack was very sound design oriented (as we all knew already) and full of subtle details. Because of the crappy sound quality and extremely high volume of the theater I wasn't able to enjoy it as much as it deserved. I will wait to listen to it properly before sharing my opinion.

I agree with others that the bagpipes were a bit out of place


----------



## SvenE

The Art and Soul of Dune Album (9 Tracks) by HZ has just been released. It sounds like someone had fun with Paulsstretch or something similar .


----------



## Pier

SvenE said:


> The Art and Soul of Dune Album (9 Tracks) by HZ has just been released. It sounds like someone had fun with Paulsstretch or something similar .



Damn, it's not available in my country. All the tracks are greyed out.


----------



## Pier

This is what the WB CEO said regarding the second part:



> Will we have a sequel to Dune? If you watch the movie you see how it ends. I think you pretty much know the answer to that.











Dune 2 Greenlight Teased By Warner Bros CEO


Sequel to Villeneuve’s Dune almost confirmed.




screenrant.com


----------



## SvenE

Pier said:


> Damn, it's not available in my country. All the tracks are greyed out.





Pier said:


> Damn, it's not available in my country. All the tracks are greyed out.


This is the official link for the YouTube stream (hope it works for you):


----------



## Pier

SvenE said:


> This is the official link for the YouTube stream (hope it works for you):



Thanks!

The Spotify album is now available!


----------



## KEM

I will finally be seeing this movie today!!


----------



## Rossy

Watched it on HBO Max through my home theater system (I too don't go the movies anymore, mostly because of rude & inconsiderate people) so I invested a lot of money in home entertainment. I never read the book and only got half way through the original movie as it just felt disjointed to me. This version is no doubt beautifully shot with a score that, well is Hans Zimmerman but, it was just not my cuppa tea. The score fits the movie, no doubt but as others have said, the bagpipes, not sure why, or their context but that's their call. Nice HZ percussion and lots of pads and choir, not a disappointing score at all but nothing special in my view. I'm sure it will make a boatload of money so the next one can be made.


----------



## Ed Wine

Rossy said:


> Watched it on HBO Max through my home theater system (I too don't go the movies anymore, mostly because of rude & inconsiderate people) so I invested a lot of money in home entertainment. I never read the book and only got half way through the original movie as it just felt disjointed to me. This version is no doubt beautifully shot with a score that, well is Hans Zimmerman but, it was just not my cuppa tea. The score fits the movie, no doubt but as others have said, the bagpipes, not sure why, or their context but that's their call. Nice HZ percussion and lots of pads and choir, not a disappointing score at all but nothing special in my view. I'm sure it will make a boatload of money so the next one can be made.


Hans Zimmerman! They'll be coming for you now.


----------



## KEM

Ed Wine said:


> Hans Zimmerman! They'll be coming for you now.



First thing I noticed too lol, my friend always calls him that and I facepalm every single time


----------



## Tice

Rossy said:


> Watched it on HBO Max through my home theater system (I too don't go the movies anymore, mostly because of rude & inconsiderate people) so I invested a lot of money in home entertainment. I never read the book and only got half way through the original movie as it just felt disjointed to me. This version is no doubt beautifully shot with a score that, well is Hans Zimmerman but, it was just not my cuppa tea. The score fits the movie, no doubt but as others have said, the bagpipes, not sure why, or their context but that's their call. Nice HZ percussion and lots of pads and choir, not a disappointing score at all but nothing special in my view. I'm sure it will make a boatload of money so the next one can be made.


I was surprised by the bagpipes, but it did make sense to me as the Atreides are steeped in traditions that greatly resemble old British sensibilities. Such traditions would also be expressed by the instruments they hold onto in their royal and military traditions. The human civilizations of Dune did originate from Earth as we know it, after all.


----------



## Rossy

I have a spell check on my pc and it filled that in, I have no idea why?

No disrespect Mr. Zimmer (I checked it this time)


----------



## Rossy

Tice said:


> I was surprised by the bagpipes, but it did make sense to me as the Atreides are steeped in traditions that greatly resemble old British sensibilities. Such traditions would also be expressed by the instruments they hold onto in their royal and military traditions. The human civilizations of Dune did originate from Earth as we know it, after all.


It just goes to show, us British will go on forever *11,076 A.D *


----------



## Tice

Rossy said:


> It just goes to show, us British will go on forever *11,076 A.D *


If the British idea of the 'honorable gentleman' can still be found in today's movies like the King's Men, despite being in the Trump era, then yes, British sensibilities can survive ANYTHING. :D


----------



## KEM

10/10


----------



## KEM

I feel obligated to write a Dune inspired track now, that was a monumental experience and I have to pay tribute to it as best I can


----------



## KEM

I do have to admit I still wasn’t a fan of the bagpipes even after hearing how they were worked into the film, but the bagpipes are just one of those instruments that I do not like the sound of so I figured they still wouldn’t work for me, always thought they sounded obnoxious and annoying, didn’t detract from my overall enjoyment though, just a minor thing I wasn’t into


----------



## wilifordmusic

Bagpipes were often used when marching off to war.

Perhaps they were meant to "stir the blood". Or just possibly to piss them off enough to kill with no mercy.

I kinda like them.


----------



## KEM

wilifordmusic said:


> Bagpipes were often used when marching off to war.
> 
> Perhaps they were meant to "stir the blood". Or just possibly to piss them off enough to kill with no mercy.
> 
> I kinda like them.



I can definitely recognize the intent of them, I know they served a purpose, I just personally don’t like the sound of bagpipes is all


----------



## wilifordmusic

Sorry, didn't mean to sound "all-knowing".

Maybe Hans used them because they fit his intent.

Clarinets and violas kinda set me off but I still use them.


----------



## Pier

wilifordmusic said:


> Maybe Hans used them because they fit his intent.


I think it's more likely this was written in the script.


----------



## KEM

wilifordmusic said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound "all-knowing".
> 
> Maybe Hans used them because they fit his intent.
> 
> Clarinets and violas kinda set me off but I still use them.



Hans did an interview recently and said it was actual Denis’ idea!! They weren’t the worse thing in the world it just wasn’t my thing is all


----------



## wilifordmusic

Could be worse, they might have suggested clarinets and violas.


----------



## Alchemedia

Aside from the cinematography and Zimmer's score the film was an utter disappointment. No doubt Alejandro Jodorowsky's version would have been far more intriguing. $165mil down the drain.


----------



## darkogav

I just watched it. I thought the film was amazing. Best thing I have seen in ages. (disclaimer: I am a big Dune nut and have been for a long time. I read all the books).

re: the score.. it really makes a difference watching it within the context of the visuals and also, in an IMAX theatre and sound system. You can really appreciate the sound design of it. My only comment about the score is, its not really a musical score. It's heavy on sound design elements and synthesis. I think they did a great job. Much better than the Bladerunner project. I am also a big Bladerunner Philip K Dick nut.. I think they really messed up that Bladerunner sequel remake.

I guess if I were to give Dune a rating, I would give it a 9/10. I feel the third(last) act sort of got washed over a bit.


----------



## darkogav

Pier said:


> This is what the WB CEO said regarding the second part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dune 2 Greenlight Teased By Warner Bros CEO
> 
> 
> Sequel to Villeneuve’s Dune almost confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com


yes. the film is totally positioned as a franchise of sorts. You will have a part 2 for sure. If there is a part 3, I don't know. It's hard to tell. Its not an easy story to swallow for most fans who are into Star Wars of Marvel type films. If you aren't into the books.. it might not be your thing.


----------



## Dirtgrain

darkogav said:


> I think they really messed up that Bladerunner sequel remake.


Agreed. So much of the film was Ryan Gosling looking at things.


----------



## KEM

darkogav said:


> yes. the film is totally positioned as a franchise of sorts. You will have a part 2 for sure. If there is a part 3, I don't know. It's hard to tell. Its not an easy story to swallow for most fans who are into Star Wars of Marvel type films. If you aren't into the books.. it might not be your thing.



I don’t think we’ll see a 3rd film, from the very beginning it was confirmed to be a 2 part adaptation, but I wouldn’t complain if they did a 3rd


----------



## Tice

Upon second viewing, I strongly felt the film got better. I noticed a lot more of it's subtleties. Interestingly, I noticed a lot more how much of an amalgamation the score is. From Ligeti to Middle-Eastern and Pink Floyd, it's got a LOT of influences but uses them in ways I find difficult to interpret. Like the arrival of the emperor's envoy having a Middle-Eastern feel to it's chord progression, as though the Fremen are already affecting events there. Or perhaps it means to say 'this is how the journey towards Dune begins', so it doesn't describe the emperor itself. There's a few instances like that I haven't deciphered yet.
Most of all, though, the distorted guitar-like sounds stand out to me, especially as the Atreides leave for Dune. It gives them a vibe I wouldn't myself associate with the Atreides. My second viewing also made the wrath behind the Fremen 'click' a lot more than my first viewing, both in terms of the music as well as what's on screen. Zendaya's performance there is so good! You can just feel the enormity of the anger, waiting to be unleashed. It made the female vocal line 'click' into place as well. It's a warcry of a people who, once unleashed, cannot be stopped. It SHOULD scare Paul. He's playing with fire.


----------



## KEM

Speaking of chord progressions, I absolutely love this chord progression that plays quite a few times throughout the film, you can hear it at 1:26 in this track, can any of you guys tell me what he’s doing here?? I want to try and use the same concept


----------



## Tice

That's exactly the one I was talking about! Beautifully orchestrated too! It basically switches between D-major and C-minor. But that's over-simplifying it.


----------



## Tice

Tice said:


> That's exactly the one I was talking about! Beautifully orchestrated too! It basically switches between D-major and C-minor. But that's over-simplifying it.


Come to think of it, it's kind of a version of what was done in the David Lynch movie.


----------



## Rossy

wilifordmusic said:


> Bagpipes were often used when marching off to war.
> 
> Perhaps they were meant to "stir the blood". Or just possibly to piss them off enough to kill with no mercy.
> 
> I kinda like them.


If I recall (as I really don't want to watch it again) there was one bagpipe player. where I'm from, that definitely wouldn't piss us off, would probably make us laugh (and my dad was from Edinburgh)


----------



## KEM

Tice said:


> That's exactly the one I was talking about! Beautifully orchestrated too! It basically switches between D-major and C-minor. But that's over-simplifying it.



Yeah it’s an incredible progression, every time it played I got a big smile on my face and shook my head in amazement at how great it is!! Do you know what key it’s in? My theory level is very basic but knowing Zimmer loves writing in D would that be a I-VII??


----------



## Tice

Well, in Lynch's Dune, there is a melodic line that goes G-sharp, G, D-sharp, F-sharp. This seems to be a riff on that. Chord-wise it's supported by D-major, G-sharp-major and C minor.


----------



## KEM

See I thought I was hearing that tritone within the chord progression, I know it’s in the main vocal theme as well but I thought I was hearing it in those low strings as well


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> 10/10


The film or the score?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Saw the film last night in imax, my god it was one of the most beautiful looking films I’ve ever seen! The score was phenomenal in context of the film too! Stunning on all levels, now the slog of waiting for part 2 which has yet to even be confirmed!


----------



## Otonal

Would have to agree...

And this being among the top most anticipated films of the year, it didn't fail to deliver. Just spectacular on every level.

It was a lot of fun to read through the end-credits and see the who's who list of amazing audio artists that have worked with HZ down through the years (as well as the many new names), such as Chas Smith, Howard Scarr from U-He and the ever impeccable vocal performances from Lisa Gerrard (her contribution here was breathtakingly powerful, beautiful and amazing sounding, as always).

Had listened to a great deal of the score excerpts prior to the release of the film and getting to finally hear and see it all in context made everything come into fine focus.

Hoping here that there may be some 'making of' features about the creation of the score (for example, would be curious to learn more about what custom instruments Chas Smith performed on, etc.) and will be looking forward to the upcoming sequel with the great anticipation.

Thanks to all involved in the creation of this spectacular work of cinematic art.


----------



## SvenE

wilifordmusic said:


> Could be worse, they might have suggested clarinets and violas.


or cowbells..... The Duke and his family arrives on Arrakis. The dramatic and ceremonial sound of "cowbells" awaits them when they take their first steps towards the landing party. Talking about a ruined entrance...


----------



## Tice

SvenE said:


> or cowbells..... The Duke and his family arrives on Arrakis. The dramatic and ceremonial sound of "cowbells" awaits them when they take their first steps towards the landing party. Talking about a ruined entrance...


There ARE tubular bells somewhere in there... Does that count?


----------



## SvenE

Just saw the movie with my 15 year old son at our local Imax here in Bangkok. According to my son the soundtrack fitted the mood (and accelerated the emotions) of the movie perfectly. Who am I to disagree. I absolutely loved Dune and did not want it to end.


----------



## SvenE

Tice said:


> There ARE tubular bells somewhere in there... Does that count?


Only if Mike Oldfield would have written the score


----------



## Dirtgrain

For the record, bagpipes are cool--just a notch down from didgeridoos and throat singing in my book for timbre and dimension.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I was just reading HZs Variety interview & apparently there is no orchestra in the film







_








Hans Zimmer on ‘Dune’ Score’s Electronic Textures and Made-Up Choral Language … and His Head Start on Part 2


For composer Hans Zimmer, scoring “Dune” was a dream come true. He read Frank Herbert’s massive sci-fi novel when he was 18 and has revisited it often, imagining the sounds of the…




variety.com




_


----------



## Peter Williams

KEM said:


> Speaking of chord progressions, I absolutely love this chord progression that plays quite a few times throughout the film, you can hear it at 1:26 in this track, can any of you guys tell me what he’s doing here?? I want to try and use the same concept



You'll find that same spooky/lovely atmosphere in Shostakovich's 10th Symphony in the first movement.


----------



## Tice

AdamKmusic said:


> I was just reading HZs Variety interview & apparently there is no orchestra in the film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Zimmer on ‘Dune’ Score’s Electronic Textures and Made-Up Choral Language … and His Head Start on Part 2
> 
> 
> For composer Hans Zimmer, scoring “Dune” was a dream come true. He read Frank Herbert’s massive sci-fi novel when he was 18 and has revisited it often, imagining the sounds of the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


This explains why what I looked at as leit motivs were used so inconsistently! He didn't see them as leit motivs at all. But my brain still wanted to make sense of the music in that way.


----------



## blougui

As in Inception or Interstellar and Dunkirk the score was 50% responsible for my emotions while watching the movie. 
It makes the experience much weirder, more outlandish in a very good way.
It not only accompanies or surlines the acting, photography, editing, framing and so on but in my « view » it enhances them, gives them an edge that a more traditional score would’ve missed - don’t get me wrong, I’m a Williams admirer if i should pick one huge composer of the traditional kind, you get the idea.

There’s something about Tenet score that is on the same level of enhancement, at least for my tastes.


----------



## KEM

SvenE said:


> or cowbells..... The Duke and his family arrives on Arrakis. The dramatic and ceremonial sound of "cowbells" awaits them when they take their first steps towards the landing party. Talking about a ruined entrance...



Funny you say that because the sound I absolutely hate more than anything is the cowbell lol, I can tolerate a real cowbell but I HATE the fake synth cowbell you hear in trap music, it literally does not fit in anything and immediately ruins any track I hear it in, god I hate that sound so much…


----------



## KEM

Alchemedia said:


> The film or the score?



The film, I loved it, everything I was hoping it would be and more


----------



## Pier

darkogav said:


> If there is a part 3, I don't know. It's hard to tell.


The third film would be the book "Dune Messiah". I don't know how easy it could be adapted into a big franchise film. It's mostly dialogues, philosophical stuff, and political intrigues (if I remember correctly).


----------



## darkogav

AdamKmusic said:


> I was just reading HZs Variety interview & apparently there is no orchestra in the film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Zimmer on ‘Dune’ Score’s Electronic Textures and Made-Up Choral Language … and His Head Start on Part 2
> 
> 
> For composer Hans Zimmer, scoring “Dune” was a dream come true. He read Frank Herbert’s massive sci-fi novel when he was 18 and has revisited it often, imagining the sounds of the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I didn't think there was any orchestra in it either.


----------



## darkogav

Pier said:


> The third film would be the book "Dune Messiah". I don't know how easy it could be adapted into a big franchise film. It's mostly dialogues, philosophical stuff, and political intrigues (if I remember correctly).


Children of Dune was a great book. I think given todays technology and CGI.. it would be interesting to see how CGI folks would pull off the transformation of Paul into a worm.

I think the acting in the film was very good. Great performances by Rebecca Ferguson .


----------



## Otonal

This completely blew me away; reminding of Mongolian throat singing:
Sardaukar Chant

​


----------



## KEM

This is a good video for those that felt the film ended in a strange place, personally I thought Denis ended it at a perfect time, a great cliffhanger that gets me excited for the 2nd film


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> The film, I loved it, everything I was hoping it would be and more


The ultimate version wasn't meant to be.


----------



## dcoscina

A lot of good word of mouth on this film and score. Will have to check it out at some point


----------



## Electric Lion

Loved the movie, hated the score. By far the weakest part of the film. It could have been so much more than it was. I think Zimmer was the wrong choice for this movie.

A film like this (large scale space opera based on absolutely classic source material) really should have had a classic score. I don't necessarily mean standard orchestral. I mean strong recognizable themes for characters, places, and ideas that can interweave and develop over time along with the narrative. There were no melodies, themes, or motifs at all (maybe you could call yelling tribal woman a motif I guess but that's it). No main theme, no theme for Paul or the Fremen or the Bene Gesserit. A story of this magnitude and complexity really needs that complexity represented musically as well as visually. Star Wars is a perfect example of this. Themes for Luke, Vader, Leia, Yoda, Palpatine, The Rebels, The Force, The main theme, all instantly recognizable and so timeless and well written that even almost 50 years later you can put the force theme into a tv show scene and the entire audience is on the verge of tears. There is nothing like that in this film.

He also made absolutely no effort to differentiate the different planets, cultures, and houses sonically. It's the same palette and even the same cues (as if copy-pasted) throughout the entire film. This makes the universe feel small and one-dimensional instead of vast and organic (see Shore's LOTR for a masterful example of this done right). Any composer would have salivated over the opportunity to tackle such a rich a varied universe, but Zimmer steamrolls over it with abandon.

His approach seems to be to shock you with his experimentalism, trying to make it sound "alien". While it was certainly jarring, it fails the rewatch test as you are left craving solid human connections to the characters and their plights.

I don't Hate Zimmer (I think his interstellar score is brilliant) but he just wasn't the right guy for this kind of thing. This movie was set to become a classic but the lack of a classic score really hurts it. No one will leave the theatre humming anything from this. No orchestras or ensembles will be playing selections from this in 20 years they way they do with Star Wars and Lord of the Rings. And most tragically no young people will be inspired to become composers from this the way those film scores inspired our generations.

In any case, I hope someone makes a cut without music some day so others can take a shot at it. I think there is an amazing and timeless score somewhere in there that Zimmer couldn't find.

EDIT: After reading Han's posts in this thread I think it would be uncharitable not to point out the constraints he faced in composing this including time crunches and COVID restrictions, etc. I still think he did a great job. And no I don't think *I* could have done a better job at this point in my young career.


----------



## darkogav

It's an interesting experiment to dig up and listen to the original 1984 soundtrack after listening to this one. The old soundtrack has aged quite well. Lots of analog synths in it.


----------



## Tice

Electric Lion said:


> Loved the movie, hated the score. By far the weakest part of the film. It could have been so much more than it was. I think Zimmer was the wrong choice for this movie.


Once I understood that Hans wasn't going for leit motivs at all, and had a much more freeform, raw emotion-driven approach, things made a lot more sense.


----------



## Electric Lion

Tice said:


> Once I understood that Hans wasn't going for leit motivs at all, and had a much more freeform, raw emotion-driven approach, things made a lot more sense.


My contention is that practices such as motivic-narrative interdependency exist for a reason and are not practices that can be jettisoned freely without fundamentally undermining the shared sense of musical grammar that the audience has purchase on.


----------



## KEM

KEM said:


> Funny you say that because the sound I absolutely hate more than anything is the cowbell lol, I can tolerate a real cowbell but I HATE the fake synth cowbell you hear in trap music, it literally does not fit in anything and immediately ruins any track I hear it in, god I hate that sound so much…



This cowbell, I HATE this cowbell with a passion


----------



## Dirtgrain

Electric Lion said:


> My contention is that practices such as motivic-narrative interdependency exist for a reason and are not practices that can be jettisoned freely without fundamentally undermining the shared sense of musical grammar that the audience has purchase on.


Then there is only one way to go about scoring a film? I disagree, and I'm getting sick of formulaic film-scoring expectations. 

And for not going down that path, someone called Zimmer boring?


----------



## Electric Lion

Dirtgrain said:


> Then there is only one way to go about scoring a film? I disagree, and I'm getting sick of formulaic film-scoring expectations.
> 
> And for not going down that path, someone called Zimmer boring?


You are misrepresenting me. There are many ways to score a film. Utilizing thematic concepts does absolutely nothing to limit that. For a film about small stories or a single character (such as Joker) a leitmotivic approach is of no value, but to a story on the scope of Star Wars, Lord of the Rings or Dune it is essential. There has to be some kind of system to organize that amount of musical material in a cogent fashion. If you think that narrows it down to "one way to score a film" please review the first two examples to see how little in common they have sonically. 

Also I never called Zimmer boring so I don't know why you would bring that up.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Electric Lion said:


> My contention is that practices such as motivic-narrative interdependency exist for a reason and are not practices that can be jettisoned freely without fundamentally undermining the shared sense of musical grammar that the audience has purchase on.


Ah, see, it says right here on my ticket:

"Movie contains leitmotivic-based classical film score"

And of course I was expecting this from all the trailers and promotional videos leading up to the picture as well.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

AdamKmusic said:


> I was just reading HZs Variety interview & apparently there is no orchestra in the film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Zimmer on ‘Dune’ Score’s Electronic Textures and Made-Up Choral Language … and His Head Start on Part 2
> 
> 
> For composer Hans Zimmer, scoring “Dune” was a dream come true. He read Frank Herbert’s massive sci-fi novel when he was 18 and has revisited it often, imagining the sounds of the…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I wonder if he's exaggerating a bit. "Holy War" among other cues have strings in them, or maybe what sounds like strings  - there's even an unreleased cue, a variation of "Paul's Dream" with staccato strings. I guess that's just Tina Guo on Electric Cello.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> I wonder if he's exaggerating a bit. "Holy War" among other cues have strings in them, or maybe what sounds like strings  - there's even an unreleased cue, a variation of "Paul's Dream" with staccato strings. I guess that's just Tina Guo on Electric Cello.



There is Tina Guo cellos in there, what he means is that there’s no actual orchestra in there, they never recorded an ensemble


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> There is Tina Guo cellos in there, what he means is that there’s no actual orchestra in there, they never recorded an ensemble


Well, yeah. But Hans is no stranger to using samples. So it's either samples or layered recordings / synthesized sounds made to sound like an orchestra. And if it's the latter then that's incredibly impressive.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> Well, yeah. But Hans is no stranger to using samples. So it's either samples or layered recordings / synthesized sounds made to sound like an orchestra. And if it's the latter then that's incredibly impressive.



In this case I’m taking Hans at his word very literally, I don’t think it’s samples, if it sounds like an orchestral instrument it’s probably Zebra, or a guitar, or something completely different


----------



## darkogav

Electric Lion said:


> .


I am sort of with Electic Lion on this one. It's very odd to have a score without musical themes and motifs for characters in something like Dune. It's an interesting observation that it might have done damage to the future potential of this film. Music makes people remember scenes and characters in cinema. This Zimmer score for the new Dune is very experimental and that film has very traditional characters in it.


----------



## Pier

Electric Lion said:


> Loved the movie, hated the score. By far the weakest part of the film. It could have been so much more than it was. I think Zimmer was the wrong choice for this movie.
> 
> A film like this (large scale space opera based on absolutely classic source material) really should have had a classic score. I don't necessarily mean standard orchestral. I mean strong recognizable themes for characters, places, and ideas that can interweave and develop over time along with the narrative. There were no melodies, themes, or motifs at all (maybe you could call yelling tribal woman a motif I guess but that's it). No main theme, no theme for Paul or the Fremen or the Bene Gesserit. A story of this magnitude and complexity really needs that complexity represented musically as well as visually. Star Wars is a perfect example of this. Themes for Luke, Vader, Leia, Yoda, Palpatine, The Rebels, The Force, The main theme, all instantly recognizable and so timeless and well written that even almost 50 years later you can put the force theme into a tv show scene and the entire audience is on the verge of tears. There is nothing like that in this film.
> 
> He also made absolutely no effort to differentiate the different planets, cultures, and houses sonically. It's the same palette and even the same cues (as if copy-pasted) throughout the entire film. This makes the universe feel small and one-dimensional instead of vast and organic (see Shore's LOTR for a masterful example of this done right). Any composer would have salivated over the opportunity to tackle such a rich a varied universe, but Zimmer steamrolls over it with abandon.
> 
> His approach seems to be to shock you with his experimentalism, trying to make it sound "alien". While it was certainly jarring, it fails the rewatch test as you are left craving solid human connections to the characters and their plights.
> 
> I don't Hate Zimmer (I think his interstellar score is brilliant) but he just wasn't the right guy for this kind of thing. This movie was set to become a classic but the lack of a classic score really hurts it. No one will leave the theatre humming anything from this. No orchestras or ensembles will be playing selections from this in 20 years they way they do with Star Wars and Lord of the Rings. And most tragically no young people will be inspired to become composers from this the way those film scores inspired our generations.
> 
> In any case, I hope someone makes a cut without music some day so others can take a shot at it. I think there is an amazing and timeless score somewhere in there that Zimmer couldn't find.
> 
> EDIT: After reading Han's posts in this thread I think it would be uncharitable not to point out the constraints he faced in composing this including time crunches and COVID restrictions, etc. I still think he did a great job. And no I don't think *I* could have done a better job at this point in my young career.


Honestly, I think you're ignoring the role of the director in the choices made here. Villeneuve is definitely not Lucas or Peter Jackson and he wasn't going to make a stereotypical movie like Star Wars or LOTR.

The music from Dune cannot be played by an orchestra, so what? The whole film is the experience. What's the point of deconstructing its elements?

Also, there are plenty of young people admiring the music in this movie. We have one here right in the forum _cough_ @KEM _cough_.


----------



## KEM

As a representative of the young generation I can say with confidence that we don’t care about orchestral themes and motifs, we want to hear really loud, low sub drops and everything should be multiband compressed and the limiter should be brickwalled, we don’t care about boomer music, we care about what’s happening now!!


----------



## darkogav

KEM said:


> As a representative of the young generation I can say with confidence that we don’t care about orchestral themes and motifs, we want to hear really loud, low sub drops and everything should be multiband compressed and the limiter should be brickwalled, we don’t care about boomer music, we care about what’s happening now!!


Just curious, do you feel that Dune was cinema or do you feel it was an extended episodic serial -- similar to a really long netflix show?


----------



## KEM

darkogav said:


> Just curious, do you feel that Dune was cinema or do you feel it was an extended episodic serial -- similar to a really long netflix show?



Dune was absolutely a cinematic experience to me, I’ll admit I’ve never been into tv shows as I always felt they were of much lower quality, the only show I’ve watched within the past 10 years has been The Mandalorian, and even though it’s a great show and it’s clear that tv has definitely improved it’s quality since I was younger, there’s really no argument that movies like Dune or TENET just look and sound better.

I was actually over at a friends house today making music and he has HBO Max so we put Dune on in the background while we worked on stuff and it just was not the same at all, I don’t think Dune could be interpreted properly with the quality level that tv shows are at currently


----------



## Dewdman42

Electric Lion said:


> Loved the movie, hated the score. By far the weakest part of the film. It could have been so much more than it was. I think Zimmer was the wrong choice for this movie.
> 
> A film like this (large scale space opera based on absolutely classic source material) really should have had a classic score. I don't necessarily mean standard orchestral. I mean strong recognizable themes for characters, places, and ideas that can interweave and develop over time along with the narrative. There were no melodies, themes, or motifs at all (maybe you could call yelling tribal woman a motif I guess but that's it). No main theme, no theme for Paul or the Fremen or the Bene Gesserit. A story of this magnitude and complexity really needs that complexity represented musically as well as visually. Star Wars is a perfect example of this. Themes for Luke, Vader, Leia, Yoda, Palpatine, The Rebels, The Force, The main theme, all instantly recognizable and so timeless and well written that even almost 50 years later you can put the force theme into a tv show scene and the entire audience is on the verge of tears. There is nothing like that in this film.



I somewhat felt that way also while watching the film, but also enjoyed the score immensely. I love the deep synth use...reminded me more of a a BladeRunner kind of feeling...surreal.... There was a surreal nature to it. but I also feel the soundtrack, in its surreal, synth-like state...as much as I enjoyed it....detracts from the humanity aspect. Which is what I am hearing you long for in your comments wanting character themes and familiar instrumentation to have us all fall in love with the characters more. You're not entirely wrong, but on the other hand if that is what the director and Hans were going for, the surreal, trans-human, dystopian future...well then....it worked wonderfully in my view...what occurred in the first movie made human beings seem very small and fragile...and perhaps we are. There is a much much bigger engine, the progress of so called civilization...even while stomping out humans like ants... That's the feeling I was left with.


----------



## SvenE

darkogav said:


> Just curious, do you feel that Dune was cinema or do you feel it was an extended episodic serial -- similar to a really long netflix show?


I think the movie (part 1 and hopefully part 2) could benefit of an extended cut as an episodic serial on HBO MAX with additional footage (similar to what Wolgang Petersen did with "Das Boot" in the 80s)


----------



## Dewdman42

I've never read Dune, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this just part one of book one and there are 6 books total?

If it does well there could be a series of movies.


----------



## SvenE

Dewdman42 said:


> I've never read Dune, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this just part one of book one and there are 6 books total?
> 
> If it does well there could be a series of movies.


I think there is a lot of footage from part 1 that did not make it into the movie. Warner probably asked Denise Villeneuve to cut it for a wide audience. Personally I would like to see this additional footage either as a Directors Cut or as a series on TV (HBO Max) combined with Part 2.

In addition there are another 5 books (6 total) written by Frank Herbert and around 20 books written by Brian Herbert and Kevin Anderson. Enough material for a lifetime but some of them are probably better to be left alone as books.

For the moment I would be happy if Denise Villeneuve would get the go ahead for Part 2 (to be released in less than two years time....)


----------



## darkogav

Dewdman42 said:


> I've never read Dune, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this just part one of book one and there are 6 books total?
> 
> If it does well there could be a series of movies.


yes. its about 3/4 of the first book. sort of. my guess is part 2, (if there is one?) will be Paul and the Freeman, against the Emperor and Harkonens.


----------



## KEM

I haven’t read the books either but I’ve been told the general plot points from my friend, if the quality of the second is the same as this first film it’s sure to be amazing


----------



## tmhuud

Haven’t seen the movie but I’m diggin the soundtrack! Favorite cue so far “Stillsuits”. I can see someone slowly backing up from me in the dessert and disappearing into the an arid sand blown whirlwind of debris and sand. 

That arid vocal/synth or whatever it is at the end is brilliant. The whole score feels like an arid dream.


----------



## StefVR

I really liked the score. It added to this different world feeling and contributed to the overall vibe of the movie. Great choice from Hans like most times. For me its things like this which seperates his genious from the average Joe composer: not having a specific style hat on but being completely open minded and look at what the story and the vibe of the movie requires.


----------



## SvenE

KEM said:


> This cowbell, I HATE this cowbell with a passion



Then just must HATE this song with all your passion


----------



## Chamberfield

I'm a serious Dune geek (first read the books when I was 17 and have read them several times since) so I know the story better than most. I approve of this movie, and thought it was an awesome start. The tragedy is that unlike Lord of the Rings, this studio idiotically adopted a 'let's wait and see' approach rather than buying into 3 - 4 films which is needed to tell the complete story. Apparently they thought a Denis Villeneuve film with great cast and Zimmer score wouldn't make any money? It really speaks to the fragility of Hollywood right now. They assume the masses are a bunch drooling cave-people, only capable of digesting cartoons and super hero movies. I'm glad to see that so far, the numbers are proving them wrong. 

But now we have to wait another 2 years to get a sequel. It's the equivalent of if the first Lord of the Rings movie ended right before they entered Moria.


----------



## Christopher Rocky

I must admit I hated the music, but as the film progressed I realized the purpose of it. by the end I was sold. It fits the vision of the film. Its like a dream, drones, long large chords and notes, The only thing that was a bit off was the *insert obvious middle eastern vocals/instruments because "deserts"* , But over all it was a great soundtrack that fits the vision, HZ and his team did a great job, hats off to them. 

I honestly cant imagine this film with themes, unless, you could compare Dune to the new series Foundation, which has a very mild theme thats used over various soundscape evo type sounds. Similar in the sense of an epic space opera and complexity (and both from classic Scifi novels)


----------



## Ahmad Ali

darkogav said:


> I am sort of with Electic Lion on this one. It's very odd to have a score without musical themes and motifs for characters in something like


That statement can be misleading. Hans may not have written specific suites for each character, and I don’t know your definition of a theme or motifs but there’s a clear distinction made with themes and sounds on Dune. 

I’m going to try to summarize some of the themes - note that as you’d expect with a HZ score, sometimes he uses a sound or a rhythm to represent a character or a group of characters. Also, themes can be very brief. 

1. Paul’s theme (“Paul’s dream”, the Duduk in “Herald of the Change”). Used in so many cues as he’s the main character. 

2. Atreides tragedy theme (HotC at 3:08, Holy War 0:00 to 0:57, also plays in HotC). I would say this is the second most used theme and the heart of the score. 

3. Duncan Idaho’s theme: a brassy synth heroic theme. You can hear some of it in “Burning Palms” at 0:29. 

4. Harkonnen theme: rhythmic / sound design. “Dream of Arrakis” at 1:05, “Armada” at 1:48, “Burning Palms”.

5. “Bene Gesserit”: sprinkled all over the score. 

6. The Atreides Bagpipes: “Armada” at 2:14. Although it was only used twice in the film, it’s still an amazing theme. 

7. The Sardaukar: “Armada” at 3:10, “Premonition”. Incredible vocals that sound so eerie and alien-like. 

Some of those themes stand out like the bagpipes or the Sardaukar chant. But a lot of the themes use the same instruments so they blend in slightly. Plus, there are some general motifs used for danger moments or other characters that I haven’t mentioned.


----------



## M_Helder

I am just fresh out of the theater, so a bit high on adrenaline, but honestly loved every minute of it.

The audio-visual aspect of the movie, the masterful blend of sound-design and music, the color palette and the cinematography - all really stood out to me.

Also Mr. Zimmer just gave another masterclass in film scoring. The elegant yet bold decision to go with human voices… and those visceral, aggressive and raw sound textures. Totally transports you to this inhospitable alien world.

The spice must flow. 
Now give me part 2 already.


----------



## Troels Folmann

Hans and all the performers outperformed themselves on this one. There is such a bold, sexy and otherworldly vibe to it. The marriage between music and sound design is phenomenal too. I feel they lift each other in a sonic compliment that neither could achieve on their own. It is up there with Phantom Menace (ex. Pod Racer Scene) in terms of power-play between music and sound design. All music to my ears.


----------



## Alchemedia




----------



## AdamKmusic

Does anyone know if there are any vocal chatter libraries out there at all like what we hear on here? (same in the Dark Phoenix score too!)


----------



## Kent

Chamberfield said:


> It's the equivalent of if the first Lord of the Rings movie ended right before they entered Moria.


Ah, but then we coulda had a good 50 minutes of Tom Bombadil


----------



## SvenE

AdamKmusic said:


> Does anyone know if there are any vocal chatter libraries out there at all like what we hear on here? (same in the Dark Phoenix score too!)



Native Instruments "Sequis" has a dedicated vocals section which in a way goes in this direction but more like the chopped vocals in Dark Phoenix and less like the melismatic syllables HZ did with Loire Cotler in Dune.








SEQUIS


SEQUIS is an inspiring instrument that combines organic samples with intuitive sequencing controls to create a lush playground of acoustic patterns.




www.native-instruments.com





You can hear some of it here (starting from 40.41):


----------



## Pier

darkogav said:


> yes. its about 3/4 of the first book. sort of. my guess is part 2, (if there is one?) will be Paul and the Freeman, against the Emperor and Harkonens.


Yeah exactly.

This first movie had to cover a lot of ground and inevitably had to let go of a lot of detail compared to the book.

Since the second movie will adapt a much shorter portion of the book, my hope is that it will be able to better flesh out everything that happens. All the political intrigue, the Harkonen world, the fremen world, etc.


----------



## Umi_Yu

Just listened to the film in the theater!

Absolutely stunning, brilliant, and epic!

A true masterpiece and a great example of modern film scoring combining music and sound design under unified concepts.

Thank HZ and his supreme musicians for inspiring generations beyond!


----------



## Peter Williams

Umi_Yu said:


> Just listened to the film in the theater!
> 
> Absolutely stunning, brilliant, and epic!
> 
> A true masterpiece and a great example of modern film scoring combining music and sound design under unified concepts.
> 
> Thank HZ and his supreme musicians for inspiring generations beyond!


We streamed it and I loved it! I enjoyed the score a lot, especially after reading a New York Times article about Han's daughter claiming she had PTSD from listening to the bagpipes. Some of the vocals were performed in a clothes-filled closet (for hours). I loved the sound design elements, especially the distorted, extended guitar derived tones. These I thought paid a bit of an homage to the old Toto score, but amped up and darkened to evoke some of the palette of Shostakovich and Stravinsky--a very fine gesture. I did have some reservations about the extensive use of earth-bound ethnic music, although those elements fit the story very well symbolically. But if they decided to use something truly futuristic and alien, I suppose we would have gotten something more like Fellini's Satyricon musically. The usual critiques of Zimmer do apply, but I thought that his work here was nearly perfectly fitted to the task. I had the impression that Hans loved the story and the work he did very, very much. He must have been more excited than Paul Thompson introducing Albion I and BBCSO all at once. I can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Pier

I finally took a listen to the score on its own and loved it. It's epic, mysterious, spiritual, and visceral. I don't think anything else would have fit this Villeneuve film.

Some here complain about the lack of themes, melodies, and harmonic development... It all comes down to taste, but personally I think the balance with sound design was perfect.

The score reminded me a lot of the paintings of William Turner:


----------



## Scamper

Pier said:


> I finally took a listen to the score on its own and loved it. It's epic, mysterious, spiritual, and visceral. I don't think anything else would have fit this Villeneuve film.
> ...
> The score reminded me a lot of the paintings of William Turner:


Good point, I think that is a pretty good visual representation of the score.

Talking about the score in the absence of the movie, I really enjoy it before going to sleep. It's one of those that is - for the most part - soft and unintrusive, yet beautiful and interesting. Let's you drift off into another world.
It's similar with music by Jeremy Soule, but generally not a lot of music can do that for me, so I like that about it. 

By the way, these short, rattling percussion phrases are my favorite element of the sound design. I read Hans Zimmer calls them anti-grooves.


----------



## Pier

Scamper said:


> By the way, these short, rattling percussion phrases are my favorite element of the sound design. I read Hans Zimmer calls them anti-grooves.


These are fantastic!

I wonder what layers and processes were used to produce those sounds. I played Djembe for years when I was younger and these percussion sounds reminded be a bit of that as they have a wooden log quality in them.


----------



## handz

So, I saw the movie, in Cinema. 

It was... really good! Way better than I was thinking it will be. It is cold and sterile but in a way fitting to the universe and overall aesthetics of the movie. It is definitely not boring as many people online say (well last 3rd was definitely slow and could have been shortened without any impact on the story) I already saw the movie 2x (some parts even more times) 

In the cinema, Zimmers score + sound + picture is a gorgeous experience. It is really a movie that you need to see in the cinema with an over-the-top sound. Seeing it home is instantly minus 30% percent. If I saw it just home, my verdict would have been definitely lower. 

Still, the score on its own bores me and except for maybe 2 tracks, I cant listen to it. It works amazingly with the movie not so much as standalone music (well it is fine I guess but..) 

One thing I didn't like was the use of bagpipes for Atreides. Do I miss something here? They had very Japanese-inspired interiors - but that's somewhat a cliche for sci-fi movies, there is quite a lot of focus on that Corrida (Spanish) statue and then they have Scottish bagpipes music playing - weird combo to me. 


In the end, it was good but now what? It is still not sure that the 2nd movie will get made which is absolutely insane, even if it will, it is how long? 2-3 years before we see it? Kind of an ruined orgasmexperience


----------



## mscp

handz said:


> Seeing it home is instantly minus 30% percent. If I saw it just home, my verdict would have been definitely lower.


Score or picture wise?


----------



## Scamper

Pier said:


> I wonder what layers and processes were used to produce those sounds. I played Djembe for years when I was younger and these percussion sounds reminded be a bit of that as they have a wooden log quality in them.


Same, I hope there will be more background info on the soundtrack.



handz said:


> there is quite a lot of focus on that Corrida (Spanish) statue and then they have Scottish bagpipes music playing - weird combo to me.


I don't know why they went for the bagpipes, but apparently, the Corrida figure is quite important in the book (haven't read it). So it's likely a treat for the book readers, but of course, it would be neater to make sense without that knowledge.


----------



## darkogav

mscp said:


> Score or picture wise?


I think because the score is made up of so much effects and sound design elements, I am not sure how well that will translate to a viewing experience that has just regular run if the mill 2 tiny speakers.


----------



## Pier

Scamper said:


> the Corrida figure is quite important in the book (haven't read it). So it's likely a treat for the book readers, but of course, it would be neater to make sense without that knowledge.


In the film it's implied Paul's grandfather died in a corrida by the conversation between Leto and Paul in the graveyard.

Honestly I don't remember the symbolism in the book. I think it was related to Leto's knowing the risk of going to Arrakis, knowing it was a trap, and yet failing all the same. In the film it seems to be more related to Paul going "all in", the coming of age story, and all that.


----------



## Tice

Pier said:


> In the film it's implied Paul's grandfather died in a corrida by the conversation between Leto and Paul in the graveyard.
> 
> Honestly I don't remember the symbolism in the book. I think it was related to Leto's knowing the risk of going to Arrakis, knowing it was a trap, and yet failing all the same. In the film it seems to be more related to Paul going "all in", the coming of age story, and all that.


Errors in judgement are a continuous theme in the book series. From the grandfather thinking he can best his bull to the father thinking he can best the Harkonen, to Paul thinking he can be a good emperor. They have all the trappings of a brave and nobel house, but they make fatal errors in judgement throughout.


----------



## KEM

A theme or motif can be as simple as a single sound, it doesn’t have to be some drawn out 16 bar melody played by a 90 piece orchestra, the times have changed and there’s no constraints on what we’re able to do creatively now. Sator’s theme in TENET is just a synth stab and an inhaled breath, and it’s very express and perfectly portrays the character. The Jokers theme in The Dark Knight is just a long drawn out electric cello note slowly rising and again, it’s very expressive and perfectly portrays the character. 

There are absolutely themes and motifs in Dune, you just might not recognize them because they aren’t traditional, and if you ask me the film is all the better for it


----------



## AdamKmusic

Pier said:


> These are fantastic!
> 
> I wonder what layers and processes were used to produce those sounds. I played Djembe for years when I was younger and these percussion sounds reminded be a bit of that as they have a wooden log quality in them.


Just listening to Dream of Arrakis with those drum fills, I feel there’s definitely some piano layered in there! Drum wise maybe Darbuka’s & Dhols


----------



## Tice

KEM said:


> A theme or motif can be as simple as a single sound, it doesn’t have to be some drawn out 16 bar melody played by a 90 piece orchestra, the times have changed and there’s no constraints on what we’re able to do creatively now. Sator’s theme in TENET is just a synth stab and an inhaled breath, and it’s very express and perfectly portrays the character. The Jokers theme in The Dark Knight is just a long drawn out electric cello note slowly rising and again, it’s very expressive and perfectly portrays the character.
> 
> There are absolutely themes and motifs in Dune, you just might not recognize them because they aren’t traditional, and if you ask me the film is all the better for it


You're absolutely right that a theme, or leit motiv, can be more than just a melody. But that's not the problem here. Leit motivs are literally language, one that you have to teach the audience during the course of the film. In this, leit motivs are quite like Chekhov's guns. First, you establish the leit motiv. It plays when something specific is happening on screen. Then you confirm it, by playing it again when the same thing is happening. Now your audience understands the meaning of the motiv/'word'. Then you get to 'fire the gun', for instance by using the motiv not when the thing it means is on screen, but to indicate that what's happening is merely influenced by the thing the motiv stands for. This is where Hans' score differs from leit motivs. And judging by the quote posted earlier in this thread, that's by design. He abandoned this consistency to have much more emotional considerations for where to put what music. So now we see what seem like leit motivs, but they are used so inconsistently that their 'meaning' becomes more like gibberish. This also happens if you do intend them as motivs but their meaning is so abstract that the audience isn't able to figure out their 'definitions'. Keep in mind that the audience can't see cue titles during the film. So a cue like 'Herald of the Change' can't serve as a clue for them.


----------



## DoubleTap

I watched Dune last night. I'm still getting to grips with what I think of it but just focusing on the sound elements, the soundtrack seemed to be unusually subservient to the sound design and I'm not sure what I think about that. I will have to listen to the soundtrack on Spotify to try to figure it out. 

Visually, it was a movie that is under-described by calling it epic. The sense of scale was tremendous and I googled to see whose work it reminded me of, to discover that it was, er, Chris Foss, who, I now know, did the original artwork for the novels and worked on an abandoned version that I've never heard of. But covers of all the epic SF novels of the 70s and 80s that I do know seem to have been influenced by Foss, and they did a cracking job of creating a sense of the enormousness of space, that you don't really get in the same way from the Star Trek/Star Wars stuff. 

Because almost everything about the movie was about size - not just space, but the huge deserts and seascapes, the gigantic buildings, the enormous ranks of uniformed soldiers - the sounds had to be huge as well. This was not a space movie like 2001, so you couldn't use silence and orchestral precision, and it wasn't a space opera like ST/SW so it couldn't sustain the lightness of a John Williams. The world of Dune is quite fascistic (look up the Colossus of Prora for an example of what I mean) so it required a sonic fist in the face, which is why it made sense to me that the line between sound design and sound track would be so blurry. The problem with that was that it felt like the movie was either at 1 or 11, so I didn't feel very emotionally engaged, and it's probably no coincidence that my mildly autistic son, who has not been able to sit through a whole TV show or movie for several years, did not stir from his seat - there were no challenging emotions that he needed to deal with (think what it's like to watch Fawlty Towers, and then imagine feeling that every time you watch something that creates anticipation).

But the other side of that coin is that the whole movie is to a great extent about free will. Things on a huge scale have the effect of diminishing the individual too. So can you do a movie about whether a character is really in control of their destiny, and show their apparent insignificance compared to the huge worlds they live in, without sacrificing some emotional investment? I suspect not. I do also wonder if the scale will become more intimate as the series goes on (since I remember bits of the plot from the first movie).

All of which is probably more for my benefit than anyone else's but what the hell, I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Pier

Around 27:45 they talk about the soundtrack


----------



## Peter Williams

darkogav said:


> I think because the score is made up of so much effects and sound design elements, I am not sure how well that will translate to a viewing experience that has just regular run if the mill 2 tiny speakers.


That is very true. I have decent speakers added, which help a good deal. I missed the surround fx and the subwoofer. However, I hate theater subwoofers as they are usually muddy, out of phase and the overall volume is way too loud for my ears and my taste. Distortion and rattles do not enhance my movie experience either. I wish sound system operators in movie houses had a better knowledge of their systems and more freedom to control the settings (movie franchises require pre-determined sound settings and that can create problems in certain rooms).


----------



## Pier

> Denis Villeneuve: I will not dare to do that. The difference is just that Dune: Part One, of course, is like an introduction to a world where we explain who is who, who is doing what, and what is the technology? What is the culture here?
> 
> The second movie, I think, will be an opportunity to have much more fun. In a way, it will be more cinematic. That's what I can say.











Denis Villeneuve Interview: Dune


"I just kept my focus on Frank Herbert's novel."




screenrant.com


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Denis Villeneuve Interview: Dune
> 
> 
> "I just kept my focus on Frank Herbert's novel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com



It better happen!!


----------



## R. Naroth

KEM said:


> In this case I’m taking Hans at his word very literally, I don’t think it’s samples, if it sounds like an orchestral instrument it’s probably Zebra, or a guitar, or something completely different







Anything non zebra/synth is listed here in the end credits. I can see a few frequent collaborators like Lisa Gerrard and Tina Guo.


----------



## KEM

R. Naroth said:


> Anything non zebra/synth is listed here in the end credits. I can see a few frequent collaborators like Lisa Gerrard and Tina Guo.



Yep!! Very small amount for sure


----------



## D Halgren

R. Naroth said:


> Anything non zebra/synth is listed here in the end credits. I can see a few frequent collaborators like Lisa Gerrard and Tina Guo.


@TheUnfinished congratulations!


----------



## Pier

R. Naroth said:


> Anything non zebra/synth is listed here in the end credits. I can see a few frequent collaborators like Lisa Gerrard and Tina Guo.


Woah.

Can you imagine seeing your name there?

@Kevin Schroeder and @TheUnfinished must be pretty happy


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Woah.
> 
> Can you imagine seeing your name there?
> 
> @Kevin Schroeder and @TheUnfinished must be pretty happy



Can’t wait for the day I get to see my name on the big screen…

Very well deserved for both Kevin and Matt, both are incredible at what they do!!


----------



## Dewdman42

There is a lot more than Zebra going on in that score..including I think some of the big passages have string sections and other orchestral instruments recorded, its just mixed lower to bring out the synth tones more.

I actually really like the sound. Watched Dune again a second time last night. Plenty of theme happening in this movie too..just not the way some have wished for earlier in this thread.

I have definitely wanting to work more with combining legitimate orchestral sounds with modern contemporary timbres such as synth, electric guitars, etc..and finding a way that it won't sound cheesy...and this score does not sound cheesy at all...its a great and huge sound...with synth textures that just takes it to a new place. Love it more, the more I hear it.


----------



## R. Naroth

The artist behind the haunting "Ha-aye Yokida" chant.


----------



## KEM

Wish I could say I read the book but my generation doesn’t read books…


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Wish I could say I read the book but my generation doesn’t read books…


I don't think it's your generation. I'm Gen X and most of the people around me didn't have the habit of reading either (outside of school/college mandatory reading).

If anything, during the past 20 years more young people have been reading books than probably in any other time in history. Books like Harry Potter and all the other young adult series that have inspired countless film/tv franchises (Twilight, Hunger Games, Percy Jackson, Maze Runner, Shadow and Bone, Divergent, Narnia, etc).


----------



## Otonal

Pier said:


> Around 27:45 they talk about the soundtrack



It occurs upon second viewing that there is too a pronounced maqam-esque vibe throughout in the underlying scale choices, all of which really fit the context and atmosphere of the film, and particularly so where applied to the vocal performances and unison lines sang with other instruments. It's all breathtakingly beautiful in this regard.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I don't think it's your generation. I'm Gen X and most of the people around me didn't have the habit of reading either (outside of school/college mandatory reading).
> 
> If anything, during the past 20 years more young people have been reading books than probably in any other time in history. Books like Harry Potter and all the other young adult series that have inspired countless film/tv franchises (Twilight, Hunger Games, Percy Jackson, Maze Runner, Shadow and Bone, Divergent, Narnia, etc).



Maybe it’s just me then…


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

KEM said:


> Wish I could say I read the book but my generation doesn’t read books…





> Maybe it’s just me then…


Well, since you liked the movie, how about giving this book a try? There's lots of context, sub-plots and protagonist's thought processes that simply can't be shown in a movie.


----------



## KEM

I wonder if the arp at 1:10 is Zebra, one of my favorite moments from the entire score


----------



## Pier

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Well, since you liked the movie, how about giving this book a try? There's lots of context, sub-plots and protagonist's thought processes that simply can't be shown in a movie.


I'm a fan of the book and I agree, but I'm not sure I would recommend Dune to a person that doesn't already have the habit of reading fiction.

I think a great book to start building the reading muscle would be Ender's Game. Short, easy to read, and entertaining.


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> I wonder if the arp at 1:10 is Zebra, one of my favorite moments from the entire score



The first time I heard that part I also assumed it was Zebra.

But @Kevin Schroeder mentioned using the Dune synth in the film too.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> The first time I heard that part I also assumed it was Zebra.
> 
> But @Kevin Schroeder mentioned using the Dune synth in the film too.



Hopefully someone can confirm it for us, it’s a great sound!!


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Using a synth called "Dune" for a film called "Dune" is so meta and I love it. 

I have recently bought the book myself and I plan on reading it soon. Gotta finish the book I'm currently reading first (The Nolan Variations). I'm not a reader but I was obsessed with the world of Dune that I had to get the book.


----------



## darkogav

R. Naroth said:


> Anything non zebra/synth is listed here in the end credits. I can see a few frequent collaborators like Lisa Gerrard and Tina Guo.


Is this from the end credits? Does anyone happen to know if Lisa Gerrard was recorded in a studio in LA or did she send in the performance?


----------



## Pier

It's happening!!!!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> It's happening!!!!



YES!!!!!!


----------



## Auf dem Wolf

DoubleTap said:


> I watched Dune last night. I'm still getting to grips with what I think of it but just focusing on the sound elements, the soundtrack seemed to be unusually subservient to the sound design and I'm not sure what I think about that. I will have to listen to the soundtrack on Spotify to try to figure it out.
> 
> Visually, it was a movie that is under-described by calling it epic. The sense of scale was tremendous and I googled to see whose work it reminded me of, to discover that it was, er, Chris Foss, who, I now know, did the original artwork for the novels and worked on an abandoned version that I've never heard of. But covers of all the epic SF novels of the 70s and 80s that I do know seem to have been influenced by Foss, and they did a cracking job of creating a sense of the enormousness of space, that you don't really get in the same way from the Star Trek/Star Wars stuff.
> 
> Because almost everything about the movie was about size - not just space, but the huge deserts and seascapes, the gigantic buildings, the enormous ranks of uniformed soldiers - the sounds had to be huge as well. This was not a space movie like 2001, so you couldn't use silence and orchestral precision, and it wasn't a space opera like ST/SW so it couldn't sustain the lightness of a John Williams. The world of Dune is quite fascistic (look up the Colossus of Prora for an example of what I mean) so it required a sonic fist in the face, which is why it made sense to me that the line between sound design and sound track would be so blurry. The problem with that was that it felt like the movie was either at 1 or 11, so I didn't feel very emotionally engaged, and it's probably no coincidence that my mildly autistic son, who has not been able to sit through a whole TV show or movie for several years, did not stir from his seat - there were no challenging emotions that he needed to deal with (think what it's like to watch Fawlty Towers, and then imagine feeling that every time you watch something that creates anticipation).
> 
> But the other side of that coin is that the whole movie is to a great extent about free will. Things on a huge scale have the effect of diminishing the individual too. So can you do a movie about whether a character is really in control of their destiny, and show their apparent insignificance compared to the huge worlds they live in, without sacrificing some emotional investment? I suspect not. I do also wonder if the scale will become more intimate as the series goes on (since I remember bits of the plot from the first movie).
> 
> All of which is probably more for my benefit than anyone else's but what the hell, I'll post it anyway.


Appreciate the analysis. My opinions of the movie/sound track go against the prevailing winds here, but what you said helps frame things in a way that at least makes more sense to me.


----------



## axb312

Pier said:


> It's happening!!!!


Was this not a sure thing already? Seems surprising to take on something at this scale without planning for subsequent parts and/ or closing the story arc...


----------



## KEM

axb312 said:


> Was this not a sure thing already? Seems surprising to take on something at this scale without planning for subsequent parts and/ or closing the story arc...



Well they should’ve filmed both of them at the same time like they did with LOTR but that unfortunately didn’t happen, and then Warner Bros decided to sabotage this movie by putting it out on HBO Max the same day as the theatrical release and then saying they would wait to see what the box office results were before they’d green light a sequel


----------



## Pier

axb312 said:


> Was this not a sure thing already? Seems surprising to take on something at this scale without planning for subsequent parts and/ or closing the story arc...


Everyone probably assumed it was a sure thing, but this is the first official confirmation.


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Well they should’ve filmed both of them at the same time like they did with LOTR but that unfortunately didn’t happen, and then Warner Bros decided to sabotage this movie by putting it out on HBO Max the same day as the theatrical release and then saying they would wait to see what the box office results were before they’d green light a sequel


In the podcast I posted on a previous comment, Villeneuve said this was probably for the better as shooting in the desert was exhausting.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> In the podcast I posted on a previous comment, Villeneuve said this was probably for the better as shooting in the desert was exhausting.



Fair enough, that’s understandable, still wish they would’ve so we won’t have to wait another 2-3 years


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Fair enough, that’s understandable, still wish they would’ve so we won’t have to wait another 2-3 years


I don't trust WB for a second, but...



> Added Toby Emmerich, chairman Warner Bros. Pictures Group: “Denis Villeneuve has crafted a film that is both visually extraordinary and emotionally transporting, as evidenced by its global success both critically and at the box office. We are thrilled to continue on this journey with Denis and his cast and crew, and our partners at Legendary, and *can’t wait to bring the next chapter of this epic tale to theaters in October 2023*.”


Source


----------



## darkogav

DoubleTap said:


> I watched Dune last night. I'm still getting to grips with what I think of it but just focusing on the sound elements, the soundtrack seemed to be unusually subservient to the sound design and I'm not sure what I think about that. I will have to listen to the soundtrack on Spotify to try to figure it out.
> 
> Visually, it was a movie that is under-described by calling it epic. The sense of scale was tremendous and I googled to see whose work it reminded me of, to discover that it was, er, Chris Foss, who, I now know, did the original artwork for the novels and worked on an abandoned version that I've never heard of. But covers of all the epic SF novels of the 70s and 80s that I do know seem to have been influenced by Foss, and they did a cracking job of creating a sense of the enormousness of space, that you don't really get in the same way from the Star Trek/Star Wars stuff.
> 
> Because almost everything about the movie was about size - not just space, but the huge deserts and seascapes, the gigantic buildings, the enormous ranks of uniformed soldiers - the sounds had to be huge as well. This was not a space movie like 2001, so you couldn't use silence and orchestral precision, and it wasn't a space opera like ST/SW so it couldn't sustain the lightness of a John Williams. The world of Dune is quite fascistic (look up the Colossus of Prora for an example of what I mean) so it required a sonic fist in the face, which is why it made sense to me that the line between sound design and sound track would be so blurry. The problem with that was that it felt like the movie was either at 1 or 11, so I didn't feel very emotionally engaged, and it's probably no coincidence that my mildly autistic son, who has not been able to sit through a whole TV show or movie for several years, did not stir from his seat - there were no challenging emotions that he needed to deal with (think what it's like to watch Fawlty Towers, and then imagine feeling that every time you watch something that creates anticipation).
> 
> But the other side of that coin is that the whole movie is to a great extent about free will. Things on a huge scale have the effect of diminishing the individual too. So can you do a movie about whether a character is really in control of their destiny, and show their apparent insignificance compared to the huge worlds they live in, without sacrificing some emotional investment? I suspect not. I do also wonder if the scale will become more intimate as the series goes on (since I remember bits of the plot from the first movie).
> 
> All of which is probably more for my benefit than anyone else's but what the hell, I'll post it anyway.


I am in the group that thinks those characters in the film are very familiar and could have really used musical themes to give them more identity and depth on screen. I liked the film, but now i also feel, the David Lynch version may have been more distinct. In this version, at times I felt I was watching Dune set in a very familiar location such as the Middle East or North Africa (Morocco/Algeria).. in the Lynch version, Arakis does not have such a strong visual cultural link to our world (even though it was filmed in the Mexican desert).


----------



## Scamper

Could you actually live on Arrakis?








Dune: we simulated the desert planet of Arrakis to see if humans could survive there


Is Dune scientifically plausible? We ran a climate model to find out.




theconversation.com


----------



## Markrs

Pier said:


> It's happening!!!!


I missed your post somehow, so ended posting the same thing. Doh! (Deleted it now as though)


----------



## SvenE

I noticed during the movie credits that Hans worked with Klaus Schulze (who is also a huge Dune Fan) on a track called "Herbert" for the score. Does anyone know where to find this track? It's not on any of the soundtracks.... There is Klaus Schulze's old track "Frank Herbert" but that has nothing to do with the movie.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

SvenE said:


> I noticed during the movie credits that Hans worked with Klaus Schulze (who is also a huge Dune Fan) on a track called "Herbert" for the score. Does anyone know where to find this track? It's not on any of the soundtracks.... There is Klaus Schulze's old track "Frank Herbert" but that has nothing to do with the movie.


"Herbert" = Grains of Sand


----------



## SvenE

Ahmad Ali said:


> "Herbert" = Grains of Sand



I wonder if this is a collaboration or if Hans credited Klaus Schulze as an inspiration (Frank Herbert track) for this song. In anyway I think its a great thing that Hans is working with some the electronic pioneers.


----------



## KEM

I’m obsessed with the Sardaukar chant, wish it was longer on the soundtrack cause I could listen to that all day long, so sick


----------



## Tice

KEM said:


> I’m obsessed with the Sardaukar chant, wish it was longer on the soundtrack cause I could listen to that all day long, so sick


For me, it's 'Herald of the Change'. I hope it returns in part 2...


----------



## davidson

Some of the best sound design I've heard in a movie, at least in the last 20 years or so. The way the score morphs into the on-screen action, it becomes something more. Well done to Hans and his team.


----------



## AdamKmusic

KEM said:


> I’m obsessed with the Sardaukar chant, wish it was longer on the soundtrack cause I could listen to that all day long, so sick


That whole scene was phenomenal, I want to explore more of that world!


----------



## ogrim1

davidson said:


> The way the score morphs into the on-screen action, it becomes something more. Well done to Hans and his team.


Was the score written to fit finished and edited 'video' or it was just added after as outside of sound design which is fantastic, composition and arrangement is quite generic and it would fit anything "BIG"?


----------



## Tice

ogrim1 said:


> Was the score written to fit finished and edited 'video' or it was just added after as outside of sound design which is fantastic, composition and arrangement is quite generic and it would fit anything "BIG"?


Try it. Take a random epic movie, like Independence Day, 2012, something like that, and see if you can make the music fit, including dialogue and sfx.


----------



## ogrim1

Tice said:


> Try it. Take a random epic movie, like Independence Day, 2012, something like that, and see if you can make the music fit, including dialogue and sfx.


that was a genuine question not an attempt to be an ass and btw more reasonable in that case would be trying to fit some other generic 'epic music' to dune and see if it works as well, not dune ost to Independence Day as it's way too colorful and doesn't have modern sci-fi vibe to it.


----------



## Tice

It's not an attack either, whether you're able to do it or not, you either found a cool new way of combining music to image, or you learned something about just how specific music has to be to 'fit'. You win either way.


----------



## davidson

ogrim1 said:


> Was the score written to fit finished and edited 'video' or it was just added after as outside of sound design which is fantastic, composition and arrangement is quite generic and it would fit anything "BIG"?


No idea, but I'm willing to bet everything I own it wasn't the latter.


----------



## Tice

Spoilers:
After some more watching, I've come to feel a little differently about why so many point out the bagpipes as a negative to the score.
A key moment where bagpipes come in is the Harkonen attack at the halfway mark. Looking purely at what's on screen and the narrative behind it, we're seeing a check-mate move against our protagonists, and at first the omminous atmosphere supports it. But then as the infantry lands, that's when the bagpipes come in, and they do so triumphantly. But that does not mesh at all with what's narratively happening. It's still a strategic tragedy unfolding. They are decidedly NOT winning the day here. So it's perhaps less the sound of the bagpipes that is jarring, but more the triumphant way they've been made to sound.


----------



## KEM

Tice said:


> Spoilers:
> After some more watching, I've come to feel a little differently about why so many point out the bagpipes as a negative to the score.
> A key moment where bagpipes come in is the Harkonen attack at the halfway mark. Looking purely at what's on screen and the narrative behind it, we're seeing a check-mate move against our protagonists, and at first the omminous atmosphere supports it. But then as the infantry lands, that's when the bagpipes come in, and they do so triumphantly. But that does not mesh at all with what's narratively happening. It's still a strategic tragedy unfolding. They are decidedly NOT winning the day here. So it's perhaps less the sound of the bagpipes that is jarring is, but more the triumphant way they've been made to sound.



No, bagpipes just sound obnoxious and annoying, I’ve never heard bagpipes in any context where I liked them lol


----------



## Tice

KEM said:


> No, bagpipes just sound obnoxious and annoying, I’ve never heard bagpipes in any context where I liked them lol


I do a fair amount of medieval festivals (as a percussionist), so I get to hear a lot of bagpipe in that context. It can get very diverse. There's probably more you can do with a bagpipe than you might think.


----------



## Kent

There _are_ spoiler tags, @Tice


Spoiler: spoiler within



like this



We can even do inline spoilers 

...but perhaps more pertinently, bagpipes were classified as a weapon of war until 1996, regardless of victory or not.


----------



## gst98

Tice said:


> Spoilers:






Spoiler: Spoliers



Not really. The music is pretty dark until we see Gurney Halleck leading the charge to fight back. As he leads the charge we get a short heroic and patriotic part with the bagpipes. That counterattack is a small victory, but it quickly changes key _and_ mood entirely back as you realise it was futile. The music is just adapting to the nuances of the scene. Do you think warriors go into battle with the mindset they are going to lose before they start?


----------



## Tice

Let's see if I can get the hang of that spoiler tag...


Spoiler: spoiler



Ah, I'll do it this way next time! But anyway, as pointed out, it IS traditional to use bagpipes during a battle, but while previously in the movie, the bagpipes were present during the scene (so they used them diegetically), this time it wasn't diegetic. That makes a difference. I also agree that they can indeed be used to show the heroicness of the counter-charge. However, I also feel that since the prior audio-visual representation was very strongly in contrast to it, and the viewer probably understands the hopelessness and tragedy of the situation, even if the soldiers themselves don't, the shift in vibe feels too strong to me. I imagine that to my subjective experience, a slightly more dissonant orchestration at that moment might have been more in line with what I felt was emotionally happening to the Atreides in that scene.


----------



## Tice

Spoiler: Spoiler



Come to think of it, just as a spur of the moment idea...
If you use the bagpipes in a sampled and electronically modified way anyway, you could have them shift chord (which they can't do irl), and make a version of the 'Herald of the Change' chord pattern here, as indeed it is a moment of pivotal change, just not a happy one...


----------



## KEM

Tice said:


> I do a fair amount of medieval festivals (as a percussionist), so I get to hear a lot of bagpipe in that context. It can get very diverse. There's probably more you can do with a bagpipe than you might think.



I’m interested to hear them!! I’m sure you could do some very cool stuff with them in a sound design context


----------



## Tice

KEM said:


> I’m interested to hear them!! I’m sure you could do some very cool stuff with them in a sound design context


Yeah, if sound design is an option, you could really do anything you can think of. But once festivals start happening again, I should really do some sampling.


----------



## Dirtgrain

KEM said:


> No, bagpipes just sound obnoxious and annoying, I’ve never heard bagpipes in any context where I liked them lol


Not even at Spock's funeral when Scotty so lovingly played them? That's just cold, dude.


----------



## KEM

Dirtgrain said:


> Not even at Spock's funeral when Scotty so lovingly played them? That's just cold, dude.



That’s wayyyyy before my time lol


----------



## Kent

KEM said:


> That’s wayyyyy before my time lol


2285 ain't for a while yet!


----------



## gst98

Tice said:


> Let's see if I can get the hang of that spoiler tag...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I'll do it this way next time! But anyway, as pointed out, it IS traditional to use bagpipes during a battle, but while previously in the movie, the bagpipes were present during the scene (so they used them diegetically), this time it wasn't diegetic. That makes a difference. I also agree that they can indeed be used to show the heroicness of the counter-charge. However, I also feel that since the prior audio-visual representation was very strongly in contrast to it, and the viewer probably understands the hopelessness and tragedy of the situation, even if the soldiers themselves don't, the shift in vibe feels too strong to me. I imagine that to my subjective experience, a slightly more dissonant orchestration at that moment might have been more in line with what I felt was emotionally happening to the Atreides in that scene.


Well, when used diegetically it was a solo bagpipe, and in armada its a whole ensemble + probably synths. In the scene you're talking about they also change from diegetic use to non-diegetic by switching to an ensemble as well. 

The bagpipes were a standout to me and I loved them


----------



## darkogav

KEM said:


> I’m interested to hear them!! I’m sure you could do some very cool stuff with them in a sound design context


there is a thing called the military tattoo where you can hear some of the best bagpipe musicians. they hold one every year in Halifax, Nova Scotia. I have been to a few of them. Very impressive. 



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=halifax+military+tattoo


----------



## ryans

Just finished the film and very impressed with this score. Less impressed with the actual film, but it's only part 1.


----------



## creativeforge

ryans said:


> Just finished the film and very impressed with this score. Less impressed with the actual film, but it's only part 1.


I heard Villeneuve say a few words about his interaction with Hans for certain scenes, unique sounds he and his team created, etc. Looks like it was very intense work. Looking forward to seeing it, what a gigantic project! And only Part 1...  

I would love to see Villeneuve - or anyone of his caliber - work on Ursula Le Guin's "A Wizard of Earthsea." The whole trilogy (originally) is a massive archetypal work that could really make for amazing cinema. And music.  There have been attempts, but more direct to DVD, or TV kind of results.


----------



## gussunkri

creativeforge said:


> I would love to see Villeneuve - or anyone of his caliber - work on Ursula Le Guin's "A Wizard of Earthsea." The whole trilogy (originally) is a massive archetypal work that could really make for amazing cinema. And music.  There have been attempts, but more direct to DVD, or TV kind of results.


Yes please!


----------



## Drundfunk

Tice said:


> Spoilers:
> After some more watching, I've come to feel a little differently about why so many point out the bagpipes as a negative to the score.
> A key moment where bagpipes come in is the Harkonen attack at the halfway mark. Looking purely at what's on screen and the narrative behind it, we're seeing a check-mate move against our protagonists, and at first the omminous atmosphere supports it. But then as the infantry lands, that's when the bagpipes come in, and they do so triumphantly. But that does not mesh at all with what's narratively happening. It's still a strategic tragedy unfolding. They are decidedly NOT winning the day here. So it's perhaps less the sound of the bagpipes that is jarring, but more the triumphant way they've been made to sound.


I just think that bagpipes are really hard to recontextualize. Whenever I hear it I imagine a guy in a kilt from the Scottish Highlands. I mean this image is so burned into my brain, that I actually thought the guy playing the bagpipe in the damn movie was wearing a kilt! The funny part is that my mate, with whom I watched the movie, actually thought the same fucking thing... . I admire the decision which I think is bold af. I just don't think it doesn't really work (at least for me). I mean, can you rexontextualize yodeling for example? It's hard to imagine and I think a battle scene with yodeling in the music would always come off as ridiculous. Even if the battle scene was in a movie about a swiss elite combat squad or something (but then it wouldn't necessarily be a recontextualization in the first place). But I agree that the triumphant tune definitely added to it. In general the music actually fused together with the picture the whole movie, but this was one of the cases where it appeared to be slapped on top of it. But as faulty as I think this decisions is, I really love the rest of the score and the movie. I'm very happy there will be a part 2! Finally some good fucking cinema!

Edit: I just got schooled


----------



## creativeforge

Spoiler: A long time ago in Palestine














Spoiler: A more recent one. No kilt required


----------



## Drundfunk

creativeforge said:


> Spoiler: A long time ago in Palestine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A more recent one. No kilt required


Fair enough. I blame my European heritage (and my ignorance).


----------



## MA-Simon

creativeforge said:


> "A Wizard of Earthsea." The whole trilogy (originally) is a massive archetypal


Please no. I read the first book. It was one of the most boring books I have ever read, ever. More boring then the dozen nazi novels I was forced to read in school. It reads like 0-8-15 run of the mill fantasy, but oh so dry. No discernable plot. I regret reading it.

Edit: Random out of context, but did you know that they are filming "Die Zauberflöte / The magic Flute" at the moment?. Imagine the flop that Cats was. Then thinking this would be something people were interested in? I was cringeing hard listening to this stupid musical when I was a teen. If hollywood needs to burn money that badly they should do a proper "not overly funny" take on Terry Pratchett".


----------



## creativeforge

MA-Simon said:


> No. I read the first book. It was one of the most boring books I have ever read, ever. More boring then the dozen nazi novels I was forced to read in school. It reads like 0-8-15 run of the mill fantasy, but oh so dry. No discernable plot. I regret reading it.


OPINION: I understand. Sorry for you that this was your experience. As I mentioned, it is lined with archetypes, so that would be a Rosetta stone to ULG's massive body of work. Think Joseph Campbell and the hero's journey. She is one of the great fantasy writers of the 20th century, and there is a reason for it. Because you don't see it, doesn't mean it's not there. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## creativeforge

Drundfunk said:


> Fair enough. I blame my European heritage (and my ignorance).


I only learn of this in 2018, when in Bethlehem I saw a music store with bagpipes in the window. I then learned that it is part of their tradition since the British Mandate, through Scottish soldiers stationed there. They have bagpipe bands playing for religious and solemn events. 

QUOTE: "In fact, the instrument has a long history in the Middle East. The Oxford History of Music notes the first known sculpture of a bagpipe, dating to 1,000 B.C., was found in present-day Turkey. The instrument was also used in Egypt, as the Greek poet Aristophanes around 400 B.C. referred to pipers from Thebes blowing pipes made from dog skin."


----------



## Nimrod7

KEM said:


> I’m obsessed with the Sardaukar chant,


Me too, 
I had it for a while as an alarm sound, but my wife freaked out...


----------



## Kent

creativeforge said:


> OPINION: I feel sorry for you that this was your experience. As I mentioned, it is lined with archetypes, so that would be your Rosetta stone to ULG's massive body of work. Think Joseph Campbell and the hero's journey. She is one of the great fantasy writers of the 20th century, and there is a reason for it. Because you don't see it, doesn't mean it's not there.


yeah—ULG is an amazing author, and definitely _way_ ahead of her time.

I first read the original Earthsea trilogy when I was 8, and (or: so?) it did not resonate with me as much as _The Hobbit_ did, but it's really stuck with me in ways most other fantasies did not.

She also wrote this short essay, which is just stupendous:









The Carrier Bag Theory of Fiction


Ursula K. Le Guin The Carrier Bag Theory of Fiction 1986




theanarchistlibrary.org


----------



## creativeforge

kmaster said:


> yeah—ULG is an amazing author, and definitely _way_ ahead of her time.
> 
> I first read the original Earthsea trilogy when I was 8, and (or: so?) it did not resonate with me as much as _The Hobbit_ did, but it's really stuck with me in ways most other fantasies did not.
> 
> She also wrote this short essay, which is just stupendous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carrier Bag Theory of Fiction
> 
> 
> Ursula K. Le Guin The Carrier Bag Theory of Fiction 1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theanarchistlibrary.org


I was about 22 when I read it (and The Tombs of Atuan, The Farthest Shore) and it also never left me. It was only about 10 years later, my brother had it in French, and he unpacked for me the pursuit that ends to the cliffs. That's when I finally understood the journey of meeting our shadow (Jung).

Anyways, she is an author where you can find many levels of meaning, and metaphors about reality set in worlds where rules of "reality" are not familiar. I appreciate her for how she creates worlds that become gateways to understanding. I won't approach her other books lightly.


----------



## Dani Donadi

Just saw the film today, loved the score, it has a unique quality to it, something “out of this world” that goes well with the production design, that eastern/antiquity but also desolate, just like the desert. A traditional orchestra score would’ve made the experience cliche and cheesy, it needed a score from a different world. Excellent !!


----------



## reutunes

Presumably the remainder of this year's movie releases will be totally silent, since Dune used ALL the available noise in the entire universe.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Saw the film again last night, this time in Dolby atmos! The mix was so much better & cleaner than the imax mix! 

I also picked up a new mic recently & I love the vocal textures throughout the score & mainly the Bene Gesserit them so I thought I’d give it a try myself running the recordings through S+A cycles!


----------



## davidson

AdamKmusic said:


> Saw the film again last night, this time in Dolby atmos! The mix was so much better & cleaner than the imax mix!
> 
> I also picked up a new mic recently & I love the vocal textures throughout the score & mainly the Bene Gesserit them so I thought I’d give it a try myself running the recordings through S+A cycles!



Ffs, I was fully ready for some sardaukar chants!


----------



## AdamKmusic

davidson said:


> Ffs, I was fully ready for some sardaukar chants!


Haha, maybe next time! Although I don’t think I’ll could pull that off!


----------



## KEM

Speaking of the amazing Sardaukar chant, is there any good throat singing libraries that can do that? I have Omnisphere but I haven’t seen a single other library that’s recorded that kind of throat singing besides Omni but it’s not that flexible


----------



## gst98

AdamKmusic said:


> Saw the film again last night, this time in Dolby atmos! The mix was so much better & cleaner than the imax mix!
> 
> I also picked up a new mic recently & I love the vocal textures throughout the score & mainly the Bene Gesserit them so I thought I’d give it a try myself running the recordings through S+A cycles!



Can I ask what cycles is doing here? is that some granular synthesis? and is it much different to chucking it in omni or pigments etc...?


----------



## RSK

AdamKmusic said:


> Saw the film again last night, this time in Dolby atmos!


Oddly enough, so did I. 

The music seemed to fit the picture perfectly, and was quite a departure from Zimmer's previous work.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Ebaums world used to do the Sardaukar chant thing!


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Ebaums world used to do the Sardaukar chant thing!


----------



## Auf dem Wolf

Re: Bagpipe debate. I just stumbled onto Tantacrul (love his analysis) and this bit made me think, huh, sounds like the Pipers of Dune to me: 



Any tips on how to un-reificate one's mind?


----------



## Markrs

Not sure if anyone else has posted this but Dolby have an hour long interview discussing the sound of Dune and it's creation.


----------



## AdamKmusic

gst98 said:


> Can I ask what cycles is doing here? is that some granular synthesis? and is it much different to chucking it in omni or pigments etc...?


I don’t have omnisphere or pigments but yeah cycles is basically a granular kontakt library but you can put your own samples in it


----------



## Pier

Markrs said:


> Not sure if anyone else has posted this but Dolby have an hour long interview discussing the sound of Dune and it's creation.



Wow thanks for sharing, this was super interesting.


----------



## Drundfunk

KEM said:


> Speaking of the amazing Sardaukar chant, is there any good throat singing libraries that can do that? I have Omnisphere but I haven’t seen a single other library that’s recorded that kind of throat singing besides Omni but it’s not that flexible


There are some patches in Jade from Strezov Sampling. But if they are fitting for the Sardaukar chant?.... Voices Walkthrough


----------



## Nimrod7

I had success just by just recording a vocal imitating on what I heard in the chant, and running it through a pitch shifter with formant control then a Ring Shifter. Then created the stutters through Logic Sampler. Got pretty close.


----------



## Rctec

And here is my real Sadukar chant…
file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/c7/07/34CA43FB-B266-4D7D-97F4-EB9E49DEDC33/ROY%20Sardaukar%20Voices%20v7.05%20AMCHZ%202mx%20Excerpt.mp3


----------



## Pier

Nimrod7 said:


> I had success just by just recording a vocal imitating on what I heard in the chant, and running it through a pitch shifter with formant control then a Ring Shifter. Then created the stutters through Logic Sampler. Got pretty close.


demo or it didn't happen!


----------



## KEM

Rctec said:


> And here is my real Sadukar chant…
> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/c7/07/34CA43FB-B266-4D7D-97F4-EB9E49DEDC33/ROY%20Sardaukar%20Voices%20v7.05%20AMCHZ%202mx%20Excerpt.mp3



Are you teasing us on purpose?!


----------



## KEM

Who’s gonna be the one to ask him to repost it…??


----------



## Drundfunk

Rctec said:


> And here is my real Sadukar chant…
> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/c7/07/34CA43FB-B266-4D7D-97F4-EB9E49DEDC33/ROY%20Sardaukar%20Voices%20v7.05%20AMCHZ%202mx%20Excerpt.mp3


The link unfortunately doesn't work . At least not for me.


----------



## AdamKmusic

When we see the sardaukar in part 2 we need these guys leading the charge


----------



## D Halgren

He should have Rick Rolled us🤣


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

D Halgren said:


> He should have Rick Rolled us🤣


Absolutely. What a missed opportunity.


----------



## RSK

AdamKmusic said:


> When we see the sardaukar in part 2 we need these guys leading the charge



That was awesome. I'm guessing they're Mongolian?


----------



## AdamKmusic

So I thought I'd give it a go myself, even threw in a little rain & thunder to set the mood! Wouldn't recommend doing it too much as it kills your throat haha!









ReelCrafter







rcrft.co


----------



## KEM

You guys are really gonna have me recording myself doing some Mongolian throat singing in my parents basement…


----------



## AdamKmusic

KEM said:


> You guys are really gonna have me recording myself doing some Mongolian throat singing in my parents basement…


my girlfriend's in the room across the hall probably thinking I'm going crazy


----------



## NoamL

Rctec said:


> And here is my real Sadukar chant…
> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/c7/07/34CA43FB-B266-4D7D-97F4-EB9E49DEDC33/ROY%20Sardaukar%20Voices%20v7.05%20AMCHZ%202mx%20Excerpt.mp3


@Rctec , everyone is saying the Sardaukar chant is "Mongolian throat singers" but I worked with some folks who do that music last year and it sounds quite different. Is it possible the Sardaukar singers are doing the same throat singing techniques but from a different cultural background? more central/west Asia like Turkey or someplace? I'd be intrigued by anything you can share.

Also for anyone who is interested in the fiction aspects of this, the person who created all the languages in the movie has a cool webpage where he shared some background info: https://dedalvs.com/work/dune/


----------



## AdamKmusic

Denis true vision for the Sarduakar scene has been leaked


----------



## KEM

AdamKmusic said:


> Denis true vision for the Sarduakar scene has been leaked




Now we just have to wait for someone to make the “Sardaukar chant but you’re in the bathroom at a club” version where it’s drenched in reverb and has a lowpass filter over the entire thing lol


----------



## Atardecer

darkogav said:


> Is this from the end credits? Does anyone happen to know if Lisa Gerrard was recorded in a studio in LA or did she send in the performance?


Wasn't recorded in LA or in Hans room. The approach for use of her vocals in the film was somewhat "unique".


----------



## Valérie_D

KEM said:


> Who’s gonna be the one to ask him to repost it…??


Dune was really something, visually impeccable, loved the score as well.

@Rctec ..Hans, could you please repost it?


----------



## Rctec

View attachment ROY Sardaukar Voices v7.05 AMCHZ 2mx Excerpt.mp3
Hz


----------



## Rctec

Hz


----------



## Valérie_D

Thank you Hans!

I though the first file was a joke. I had left spotify in the background without realising it and ''silent night'' was playing softly on the piano.


----------



## Windbag

I think I just found my new voicemail greeting...we'l see if any spammers get through_ that_

(kidding, but thanks for fixing your link)


----------



## Tice

@Rctec , mind if I create something with that sample?


----------



## KEM

Rctec said:


> Hz



Thank you Hans!! Much appreciated


----------



## blaggins

Been staying out of this thread until I saw the film, which I've done twice now, first in theaters and then again at home the next day. I'm sure I'll watch it many more times, it's incredible (and I had really high expectations going into it!). I've read the books, seen the mini series, and the David Lynch version which I loved more until I saw the Jodorowsky documentary and learned about what it *could* have been but wasn't. I loved the Dune universe enough as a kid I managed to get all the way to book 6. If you haven't read them, they get increasingly esoteric and philosophical as they go.

Y'all had me worrying a little bit about the score, but for no reason it turns out. Taste is personal of course but I cannot imagine a better score to enhance the vision of the movie. Visually, it's a brutalist fever dream, which is very fitting I think. It also manages to speak to so much of the Dune universe without actually forcing exposition down your throat.

To me the quality and the depth of the interpretation of Frank Herbert's universe is impressive, and it would not have been possible without the score. I went into it worried they would not be able to capture the feeling and scale of the setting, it's so far into the future, it's so alien in many ways and eschews a lot of the familiar sci-fi tropes but establishes other very significant ones (Suk doctors, mentats, no-AIs but significant genetic engineering instead, etc.), but most importantly there is an absurd scale to Frank Herbert's universe. Not just in the distances per se, but the power of the Landsraad families, the difficulty and expense of crossing space/time, the significance of the genetic lines, the wealth the emperor, that kind of scale. The music drives that home. It provides the grandeur that is required. To be honest I'm having a really hard time imagining how it could have worked with a "more traditional" score.


----------



## blaggins

Also, in case anyone shares my sense of humor, i'll just leave this here (spoiler warning: it will spoil the plot in case you don't already know it!)


----------



## Tatu

If Zimmer keeps hitting the important beats as he does, he’ll never have to write another melody - be it on one or more chords - if he doesn’t feel it’s necessary. This soundtrack was a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## olvra

Tice said:


> @Rctec , mind if I create something with that sample?


ooh, the boy does not know our rule


----------



## Tice

olvra said:


> ooh, the boy does not know our rule


Wait, I dont' have to duel Hans to the death now, do I? I didn't sign up for that!


----------



## icecoolpool

MA-Simon said:


> Edit: Random out of context, but did you know that they are filming "Die Zauberflöte / The magic Flute" at the moment?. [ ... ] I was cringeing (sic) hard listening to this stupid musical when I was a teen.


I am cringing hard reading your appalling points of view. Not satisfied dunking on Ursula le Guin, you decide to criticize Mozart´s best known opera for absolutely no reason.

If you can´t appreciate the genius of "Die Zauberflöte", then that is a failure on your part, not Mozart´s.


----------



## MA-Simon

Edit: I realised, I don't actually care that much. 
Ursula wrote a book. I found it a bit stuffy. No point in discussing it here.
I think it is a generational thing. We just have better books today.


----------



## jcrosby

Finally saw this last night in Imax. Absolutely incredible film, visually striking, and HZ's score was killer!


----------



## handz

NoamL said:


> @Rctec , everyone is saying the Sardaukar chant is "Mongolian throat singers" but I worked with some folks who do that music last year and it sounds quite different. Is it possible the Sardaukar singers are doing the same throat singing techniques but from a different cultural background? more central/west Asia like Turkey or someplace? I'd be intrigued by anything you can share.
> 
> Also for anyone who is interested in the fiction aspects of this, the person who created all the languages in the movie has a cool webpage where he shared some background info: https://dedalvs.com/work/dune/


Well, meybe because it was not meant to sound like Mongolian music but something from different planet 8 000 years from now... I think the point is that it is some kind of throat singing similar to famous Mongolian throat singing. It was just made to sound different, that is all. And it is pretty damn effective I must say.


----------



## Pier

handz said:


> Well, meybe because it was not meant to sound like Mongolian music but something from different planet 8 000 years from now... I think the point is that it is some kind of throat singing similar to famous Mongolian throat singing. It was just made to sound different, that is all. And it is pretty damn effective I must say.


Personally, when I think throat singing, Tibetan buddhist monks first come to mind:


----------



## MarcusD

Tice said:


> mind if I create something with that sample?


----------



## handz

Rctec said:


> Hz


Thanks a lot, Hans, perfect for all the phone notifications and alarm clock sounds!


----------



## handz

Pier said:


> Personally, when I think throat singing, Tibetan buddhist monks first come to mind:



Yeah, that is maybe even more similar, lets say that "throat singing" is the key point here


----------



## NoamL

Pier said:


> Personally, when I think throat singing, Tibetan buddhist monks first come to mind:



That sounds a lot closer!

this is the sort of thing they do with it in Mongolian folk music: (ps the Morin Khuur is a beautiful instrument!)


----------



## AdamKmusic




----------



## NoamL

handz said:


> Thanks a lot, Hans, perfect for all the phone notifications and alarm clock sounds!


you at 6:29 

you at 6:30 *BUUUZURM BURM BAGIL :emoji_astonished:*


----------



## KEM

handz said:


> Well, meybe because it was not meant to sound like Mongolian music but something from different planet 8 000 years from now... I think the point is that it is some kind of throat singing similar to famous Mongolian throat singing. It was just made to sound different, that is all. And it is pretty damn effective I must say.



8,000? I think you’re selling it a bit short lol, pretty sure Dune is about 20,000 years in the future!!


----------



## blaggins

KEM said:


> 8,000? I think you’re selling it a bit short lol, pretty sure Dune is about 20,000 years in the future!!


By my calculations, it's 8170


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> 8,000? I think you’re selling it a bit short lol, pretty sure Dune is about 20,000 years in the future!!


It happens around the year 10,000 so yeah the 8,000 estimation is correct


----------



## KEM

tpoots said:


> By my calculations, it's 8170





Pier said:


> It happens around the year 10,000 so yeah the 8,000 estimation is correct



I was watching a YouTube video that said the date at the beginning of the film isn’t 8,000 years from our current timeline but actually 10,000 years from when the Spacing Guild was established in the Dune universe, which in our timeline happens about 10,000 years from now, so if that video was correct then that means Dune would take place about 20,000 years from now


----------



## blaggins

KEM said:


> I was watching a YouTube video that said the date at the beginning of the film isn’t 8,000 years from our current timeline but actually 10,000 years from when the Spacing Guild was established in the Dune universe, which in our timeline happens about 10,000 years from now, so if that video was correct then that means Dune would take place about 20,000 years from now


Dang it @KEM, you are correct! I cede my nerd emoji to you.


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> I was watching a YouTube video that said the date at the beginning of the film isn’t 8,000 years from our current timeline but actually 10,000 years from when the Spacing Guild was established in the Dune universe, which in our timeline happens about 10,000 years from now, so if that video was correct then that means Dune would take place about 20,000 years from now


Woops you're absolutely right!

I'm not sure now if it's when the Space guild was established or when computers and AI were banned (which precipitated mentats, the space guild, etc).


----------



## handz

KEM said:


> I was watching a YouTube video that said the date at the beginning of the film isn’t 8,000 years from our current timeline but actually 10,000 years from when the Spacing Guild was established in the Dune universe, which in our timeline happens about 10,000 years from now, so if that video was correct then that means Dune would take place about 20,000 years from now


I was verifying this and yeah, it is correct but this is not well established in any of the movies, from which you can just get impressions that it is really a year 10k something.


----------



## KEM

handz said:


> I was verifying this and yeah, it is correct but this is not well established in any of the movies, from which you can just get impressions that it is really a year 10k something.



Yeah I agree, the movie doesn’t explicitly say that so if you haven’t read the books you wouldn’t know, I haven’t so I took it at face value when I saw the date on the film and never would’ve known if I hadn’t watched that video!!


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Thanks, Hans! 

The chant was so impactful in IMAX (and Dolby Atmos). And wow it still jolted me listening to it on headphones.


----------



## darth2602

Sorry in advance : 

I may be old, but I want to buy the score and sketches on CD and .... there is no CD version available but a CD-R version (???) but why is it a much less durable medium in time (on the other hand the price is the same, even more expensive)


----------



## D Halgren

darth2602 said:


> Sorry in advance :
> 
> I may be old, but I want to buy the score and sketches on CD and .... there is no CD version available but a CD-R version (???) but why is it a much less durable medium in time (on the other hand the price is the same, even more expensive)


I bought it on cd through Amazon.


----------



## darth2602

on amazon france -> CD-R


----------



## D Halgren

darth2602 said:


> on amazon france -> CD-R


Ah, well you could try and import it.


----------



## Drundfunk

Thanks for my new alarm sound, Hans!


----------



## olvra

Tice said:


> Wait, I dont' have to duel Hans to the death now, do I? I didn't sign up for that!


There is no yielding!

A sample for a sample


----------



## Tice

olvra said:


> There is no yielding!
> 
> A sample for a sample


That's not a bad deal, I'd take that deal!


----------



## tbop

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


I think Dune's soundtrack is a masterpiece. It's full of novelties and risk-taking, nothing you would expect from somebody being in the industry "for 30 odd years".

As a 90s baby I grew up listening to the early breakthroughs of Hans: Rain Man, The Lion King, The Thin Red Line, Gladiator... When I was a young teen he was probably THE main figure who brought me to get acquainted with sound libraries, computer-aided music and my very first sequencer Cubase, which I've had the honor of joining the development team later on.

However I remember this phase at the end of my adolescence where I tended to slightly disregard his work. Coming originally from a purely classical track, my masters at that time were Korngold, and of course Williams. I was only fascinated by very colorful orchestrations. It was also a time - say end of 2000s - where "epic orchestral" had become such an inflated genre in the industry that it was hard to digest every day. There was just too much of it, and I had kind of lost track of where it all originated from. It would be nonetheless a disgrace to reduce Zimmer's work to "epic orchestral", but it would also be a lie not to recognize he was pioneer in this field. Often badly imitated, if not totally misunderstood by all the folks copying his work I would say in this regard. After all when so many people are desperately trying to vulgarly "imitate" you, there must be some creative genius to it.

Are you bored @Aenae? I think you're blinded by the past.  I've learned throughout the years that I was just fooled by a never-changing past too, and unable to recognize the absolute necessity for renewal in Hollywood, and how much Hans and his team were absolutely critical to this, like silly pirates on a ship not really knowing where they were heading to.

Not only Hans Zimmer's work laid the ground for contemporary diegetic music in the 21st century, I believe DAWs and home music production wouldn't be what they are today without his immense influence on modern technologies.

Thank you and your team for reinventing film music, supporting musicians and for using our odd piece of software, Hans.


----------



## Mikro93

Finally watched the movie a few days ago. I actually went to the cinema, which I basically never do.

The visuals are stunning, and the musical experience was spectacular 

I'm re-listening to it as I speak. Very impressive for somebody who has been in the industry for that long to produce something that different from everything I've heard so far. And of course, the production quality is *chef's kiss*.

Guthrie Govan is credited as the guitarist for the soundtrack - not necessarily surprising since he toured with Hans Zimmer, but I strongly encourage everyone to go check him out, an absolute genius of our time!

Cheers


----------



## grabauf

Mikro93 said:


> Guthrie Govan is credited as the guitarist for the soundtrack - not necessarily surprising since he toured with Hans Zimmer, but I strongly encourage everyone to go check him out, an absolute genius of our time!
> 
> Cheers


Absolutely agree! Especially his solo from Regret #9 always gives me chills:


----------



## Mikro93

grabauf said:


> Absolutely agree! Especially his solo from Regret #9 always gives me chills:



Yes yes yes!

And check out his interviews, he's just a hilarious guy with amazing chops in every possible situation!

And here's another solid reason to love him:


----------



## KEM

Mikro93 said:


> Finally watched the movie a few days ago. I actually went to the cinema, which I basically never do.
> 
> The visuals are stunning, and the musical experience was spectacular
> 
> I'm re-listening to it as I speak. Very impressive for somebody who has been in the industry for that long to produce something that different from everything I've heard so far. And of course, the production quality is *chef's kiss*.
> 
> Guthrie Govan is credited as the guitarist for the soundtrack - not necessarily surprising since he toured with Hans Zimmer, but I strongly encourage everyone to go check him out, an absolute genius of our time!
> 
> Cheers



This is how I know Guthrie!! And now I’m thinking about what Misha Mansoor could do with Hans…


----------



## Pier

Fantastic interview @Rctec !


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Fantastic interview @Rctec !




I like that they asked about the TENET situation and his relationship with Nolan, I just wish they would’ve asked him what he thought of Ludwig’s score, I know Hans is a big fan of Ludwig and Black Panther but I wanna know his thoughts on the greatest score of all time!!


----------



## Remnant

I really liked the movie and score. Felt
Like old school sci fi.


----------



## Winema

grabauf said:


> Absolutely agree! Especially his solo from Regret #9 always gives me chills:



Unreal solo.. CHILLSS


----------



## Winema

KEM said:


> I like that they asked about the TENET situation and his relationship with Nolan, I just wish they would’ve asked him what he thought of Ludwig’s score, I know Hans is a big fan of Ludwig and Black Panther but I wanna know his thoughts on the greatest score of all time!!


Nahh come on Zimmer's scores for Nolan's movies far exceeds Ludwig's (also commendable) Tenet score.


----------



## KEM

Winema said:


> Nahh come on Zimmer's scores for Nolan's movies far exceeds Ludwig's (also commendable) Tenet score.



Not even close, The Dark Knight is the reason I got into this world in the first place and I love it so much but TENET is just perfect to me


----------



## Winema

KEM said:


> Not even close, The Dark Knight is the reason I got into this world in the first place and I love it so much but TENET is just perfect to me


Well fair play I guess, but that's your opinion. Mine is Inception, Interstellar, TDK trilogy, & Dunkirk all dominate Tenet's score. Dune as well. That's not to say Tenet is bad by any means, it's one of my favorite scores in recent years, but Zimmer is in another league.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen

I didn't mind the score when I watched dune, but in hindsight I can't recall a single theme, motif, or moment from the score. The score feels like It's bound to the atmosphere and the world, rather than the characters and I don't know if I like it.


----------



## handz

KEM said:


> Not even close, The Dark Knight is the reason I got into this world in the first place and I love it so much but TENET is just perfect to me


I am not a big epic sound design hybrid scores fan, but Tenet is definitely inferior to any major score HZ did. But anyway, my respect to anyone who can listen to these scores for 30+ minutes in a row and does not feel like he is sitting in a noisy train after a while.


----------



## KEM

Winema said:


> Well fair play I guess, but that's your opinion. Mine is Inception, Interstellar, TDK trilogy, & Dunkirk all dominate Tenet's score. Dune as well. That's not to say Tenet is bad by any means, it's one of my favorite scores in recent years, but Zimmer is in another league.





handz said:


> I am not a big epic sound design hybrid scores fan, but Tenet is definitely inferior to any major score HZ did. But anyway, my respect to anyone who can listen to these scores for 30+ minutes in a row and does not feel like he is sitting in a noisy train after a while.



Hans has better production and no one can deny that, Hans has the best production of all time. But Ludwig writes much more interesting and unique music to me, if him and Hans teamed up then we’d really get something otherworldly, Hans’ legendary production with Ludwig’s innovative writing would be the greatest thing ever, I hope to see that happen one day


----------



## Winema

KEM said:


> Hans has better production and no one can deny that, Hans has the best production of all time. But Ludwig writes much more interesting and unique music to me, if him and Hans teamed up then we’d really get something otherworldly, Hans’ legendary production with Ludwig’s innovative writing would be the greatest thing ever, I hope to see that happen one day


Ludwig brings a fresh voice for sure. But even when it comes to writing, I find Zimmer's music more compelling. It's more expressive and high concept.


----------



## KEM

Winema said:


> Ludwig brings a fresh voice for sure. But even when it comes to wiring, I find Zimmer's music more compelling. It's more expressive and high concept.



That’s why we need to see them work together!! Imagine Hans and Ludwig teaming up for a high concept Nolan film, Inception and TENET colliding, that’d be a moment in history


----------



## Dewdman42

I’ve always found zimmer’s music to be kind of simplistic, but highly appealing in the same way as pop music. He has an extremely good talent to convey the feeling of the film with intensity using a wide variety of sonic elements. He has the gift of “hook” in terms of theme creation. 160 films later he still is delivering the goods which says a lot also. He also brought a fun factor to many films instead of yet another orch score. There is a reason he has been chosen to do so many films. That being said I’ve never NOT gotten bored listening to his scores at home without the movie going along with it. But I don’t see that as a problem for what it is.

I’ve seen dune three times now and I think it might be my favorite HZ score


----------



## Tice

It's probably also worth remembering that even if he wanted to do a more melodic, 'regular' orchestral score, he probably couldn't. It's the directors who keep saying "Don't write me a symphony". It's the directors who keep coming to the composers who make music that exists purely to support the movie, not itself. Though I suppose now that Gladiator 2 is being made, we may see a return to a style we haven't seen in a long time. But funny enough... it's Ridley Scott I most know to keep saying "I don't want a symphony".


----------



## Drundfunk

Tice said:


> [...] Though I suppose now that Gladiator 2 is being made, we may see a return to a style we haven't seen in a long time. But funny enough... it's Ridley Scott I most know to keep saying "I don't want a symphony".


Wait! What?!......Who the fck thinks this is a good idea?.....


----------



## I like music

Drundfunk said:


> Wait! What?!......Who the fck thinks this is a good idea?.....


"Father of a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife and I shall have my vengeance in this life *or the next*"

They baked it into the first film. I think he's probably revived as a robot-person and goes on a wider killing spree and keeps avenging.


----------



## Tice

I like music said:


> "Father of a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife and I shall have my vengeance in this life *or the next*"
> 
> They baked it into the first film. I think he's probably revived as a robot-person and goes on a wider killing spree and keeps avenging.


From what I read, it's about Commodus' son as an adult ruler of Rome.


----------



## I like music

Tice said:


> From what I read, it's about Commodus' son as an adult ruler of Rome.


I personally think it is the robot thing, but there's a slight chance you might have better information!


----------



## Drundfunk

Tice said:


> From what I read, it's about Commodus' son as an adult ruler of Rome.


I'm out of words.....


Pier said:


> Fantastic interview @Rctec !



Also, listening to 7:48 I kinda feel personally attacked


----------



## Tice

Drundfunk said:


> I'm out of words.....


I have a bit more confidence. So long as Ridley gets to tell the story his way, I imagine it'll be good.


----------



## Drundfunk

Tice said:


> I have a bit more confidence. So long as Ridley gets to tell the story his way, I imagine it'll be good.


Let's hope so. The amount of good movies I've watched lately (in the past few years...) is really low... . Glad Dune was a good one! I really like the score and I even got educated about the history of bagpipes and learning new things is always a plus.


----------



## Tice

Drundfunk said:


> Let's hope so. The amount of good movies I've watched lately (in the past few years...) is really low... . Glad Dune was a good one! I really like the score and I even got educated about the history of bagpipes and learning new things is always a plus.


One recent trend that makes me hopeful is that more directors have been given the chance to release their own cut of movies that ended up being more successful for it. This hopefully tells studios to let more directors do things their own way. Ridley's cut of Kingdom of Heaven is a bit older, but a good example. Then there's the Snydercut, and I'm oh so curious about that 5 hour cut of Dune that's rumored to exist...


----------



## boinzy

I searched back a few pages and I didn't see this shared, so I thought I'd add it here. I appreciated this video essay on Zimmer's Dune score and thought you all might too.


----------



## papaue

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does anybody know the name of the singer who did the Sardaukar throat singing? He’s so awesome and it doesn’t feel right not knowing who he is.


----------



## papaue

papaue said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but does anybody know the name of the singer who did the Sardaukar throat singing? He’s so awesome and it doesn’t feel right not knowing who he is.


After some digging, apparently the singer is Michael Geiger:

https://www.geigervoice.com/film

facebook.com/APUschoolofmusic/posts/10159889259119239

He also co-written that singing part with Zimmer, according to IMDb.


----------



## Rctec

boinzy said:


> I searched back a few pages and I didn't see this shared, so I thought I'd add it here. I appreciated this video essay on Zimmer's Dune score and thought you all might too.



This chap gets it!
hz


----------



## creativeforge

boinzy said:


> I searched back a few pages and I didn't see this shared, so I thought I'd add it here. I appreciated this video essay on Zimmer's Dune score and thought you all might too.



Brilliantly done. Interesting perspective on choices. Every movie Hans scores has this thoughtful mapping about the what, when, where, in what form, choices made and then followed. 

That "alien" voice we hear when the screen is still black - it immediately immersed me into the world I was going to visit through the whole movie. And I found the sonic textures were exquisite.


----------



## timprebble

Funniest 'review' I've read.... & I don't disagree


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> No, bagpipes just sound obnoxious and annoying, I’ve never heard bagpipes in any context where I liked them lol


Just saw Dune in the cinema. Thought the use of Bag Pipes was amazing.


----------



## KEM

jononotbono said:


> Just saw Dune in the cinema. Thought the use of Bag Pipes was amazing.



They work better in the context of the film for sure, but still, I’m just not a fan, to each their own I guess!!


----------



## ryantaubert

One day I hope to be able to manifest ideas like this. The ability to create something that you haven't heard or experienced before takes courage. Gotta start getting more uncomfortable and break rules. Well done Hans.


----------



## KEM

ryantaubert said:


> One day I hope to be able to manifest ideas like this. The ability to create something that you haven't heard or experienced before takes courage. Gotta start getting comfortable with breaking rules. Well done Hans.



Well said and couldn’t agree more!! Just keep pushing yourself to not do what you know and you’ll eventually land on something new that inspires you, it takes time for sure but you the biggest step is to just have confidence in your decision making, even if it seems very far from convention


----------



## Jotto

Drundfunk said:


> Let's hope so. The amount of good movies I've watched lately (in the past few years...) is really low... . Glad Dune was a good one! I really like the score and I even got educated about the history of bagpipes and learning new things is always a plus.


Netflix killed the movie stars


----------



## TonalDynamics

Rctec said:


> Yup. its Me. The boring German who doesn’t want to write a sci-fi movie with 19th century terrestrial technology and sounds…


Hanz you may be many things, but 'boring' is NOT one of them!

I am neither a fanboy of your work, nor a critic - just someone who appreciates your contributions over the years based on each score's objective narrative effectiveness and unique offerings (of which there are many, there will never be a time when I don't occasionally reference Lisa Gerrard's freestyle vocals from "Now we are free" or the obscenely massive ostinati from TDN)

Reading your posts here reminded me how even someone who has attained the pinnacle of our work is still remarkably human, and in a sense no less vulnerable to all the bullshit the rest of us have to deal with on a routine basis.

Cheers for shaking things up and bringing inspiring sound-design to the forefront of modern film scoring (I steal your trademark cranking of _ppp_ sounds whenever possible, sorry).


----------



## Nimrod7

Accidentally bumped into this interview, and I really enjoyed it.
Some very interesting and funny stories with the AirPods Max, and spatial audio. 









Hans Zimmer on the benefits of Spatial Audio and his “weird relationship” with Jony Ive: “I don't want to hear stereo, because you took half of my sonic world away”


Composer also explains how he and Mike Einziger integrate technology into their music, and why composers are dramatists rather than musicians




www.musicradar.com





The full interview is linked at the end of the article.


----------



## SyMTiK

Tice said:


> I do a fair amount of medieval festivals (as a percussionist), so I get to hear a lot of bagpipe in that context. It can get very diverse. There's probably more you can do with a bagpipe than you might think.


I used to think "bagpipes always sound terrible" until I heard the Braveheart soundtrack actually. Didn't even recognize that the main theme was played on bagpipes at first, never knew they could be so expressive. Since then I have loved them and think they are capable of some incredibly beautiful, and powerful sounds. They can really evoke this triumphant, old world power, and a certain nostalgia that I love!


----------



## darth2602

Recording sessions Cuesheet List
1. Dreams Are Messages From The Deep 1M00
2. Opening (Dream of Arrakis) 1M01 FYC
3. Waking Up 1M01b ?
4. Give Me The Water 1M02 ?
5. Herald Of The Change (+ 1M02 Leto's Speech) 1M02b FYC
6. Leto's Speech 1M02c ? (1M03 ?)
7. Duncan Arrival 1M03 ? (1M03b ?)
8. Paul Tells Duncan His Dream 1M04 FYC
9. Castle Cemetery 1M05 ?
10. House Harkonnen 1M06-07?
11. House Harkonnen (Continued) 1M08-09 ? 
12. Bene Gisserit Arrive 2M10 FYC (album version Bene Gesserit 2M10+2M12)
13. Gom Jabbar 2M11 FYC
14. Bene Gisserit Leave 2M12 FYC
15. Paul And Jessica 2M13A FYC (The One = 2M13A +....?)
16. Leaving Caladan 2M14 FYC
17. Arrival On Arrakis 2M15
18. Bagpipe Army (House Atreides Film version) 2M16
19. Flight To Palace 2M17
20. Gift Of The Crysknife 2M18
21. Tooth Of Shai-Hulud 2M19
22. Sandwalk Video 3M20 FYC
23. Hunter-Seeker 6M21 ?
24. Rev Mother And Baron's Deal 6M22-23 ?
25. Duncan Arrives 6M24 ?
26. Stilgar 6M25 ?
27. Harvester Transport 2M26 ?
28. Flight To Spice Field 4M27 FYC
29. Failed Harvester Lock (...+ 4M29 ripples in the sand) 4M28-29 FYC
30. Worm Adjacent 4M29
31. Visions Of Chani 4M30 FYC
32. Sardaukar Chant 5M31 FYC
33. Night On Arrakis 5M32-35 FYC
34. Betrayal 5M38 FYC (Album Armada = 5M36-37 + 5M38-39)
35. Harkonnen Attack 5M36-37
36. Burning Palms 5M40-41 FYC (Burning Palms / Duncan Kicks Ass)
37. The Voice 5M42
38. Burning City (Stranded) 6M43 FYC
39. Broken Tooth 6M44 FYC (Blood for Blood)
40. Leto's Ring 6M45
41. Holy War Across The Universe 6M46 FYC
42. Duncan Finds Paul 6M47
43. A Place To Hide 6M48 FYC (Sanctuary)
44. A Play For The Throne 6M48b
45. Sardaukar 6M49
46. Duncan't Sacrifice 7M50-51 FYC (Premonition)
47. Good Luck
48. Escape In Ornithopter 7M52-54 FYC
49. Chase Into Dust Storm 7M55 FYC (ornithopter = Good Luck + FYC24 7m55 Chase into Dust Storm)
50. Dust Vision 7M55b FYC
51. Healing Baron 7M56
52. Kill Them 7M57 FYC
53. Flight Through Dust Storm (Sandstorm) 7M58
54. Stillsuits 7M59-61 FYC (Stillsuit Album = Still suit 7m59-61 + 6M62 (4M29) Worm Adjacent)
55. Worm Adjacent 6M62
56. Run - Shai-Hulud 6M63-64 FYC
57. Stilgar Bested 6M65 ?
58. Jamis Unmasked 6M66 ?
59. Jessica Challenged 6M66b ?
60. Paul / Jamis Standoff 6M67 ?
61. Do You Yield? 6M68 ?
62. My Road Leads Into The Desert 8M69 FYC
63. EC Dream Tune (Paul's Dream) 9M70 FYC ? (9M70 ?)
64. EC Herbert (Grain of Sand) 9M71 FYC ? (9M70b ?)
65. EC Wormboy 9M72 FYC ? (9M70c ?)
"Herbert" => Grains of Sand
"Bagpipe army" => House Atreides
"Failed Harvester Lock" last part is "ripples in the sand"


----------



## KEM

Zans Himmer!!


----------



## Getsumen

So I finally watched the film last week. I'd listened to the soundtrack well in advance multiple times, but wow was it something else hearing it in tandem with the film. Really really fantastic stuff. Plus of course, hearing it on a proper sound system added a lot more value than just listening to it through my headphones.

Can't wait for part two. Very interested in what the score will be like for a few moments in the book


----------



## Franky7103

darth2602 said:


> Recording sessions Cuesheet List
> 
> 1. Dreams Are Messages From The Deep 1M00
> 2. Opening 1M01 FYC
> 3. Waking Up 1M01b ?
> 4. Give Me The Water 1M02 ?
> 5. Herald Of The Change 1M02b FYC
> 6. Leto's Speech 1M02c ? (1M03 ?)
> 7. Duncan Arrival 1M03 ? (1M03b ?)
> 8. Paul Tells Duncan His Dream 1M04 FYC
> 9. Castle Cemetery 1M05 ?
> 10. House Harkonnen 1M06-07?
> 11. House Harkonnen (Continued) 1M08-09 ?
> 12. Bene Gisserit Arrive 2M10 FYC
> 13. Gom Jabbar 2M11 FYC
> 14. Bene Gisserit Leave 2M12 FYC
> 15. Paul And Jessica 2M13A FYC
> 16. Leaving Caladan 2M14 FYC
> 17. Arrival On Arrakis 2M15
> 18. Bagpipe Army (House Atreides Film version) 2M16
> 19. Flight To Palace 2M17
> 20. Gift Of The Crysknife 2M18
> 21. Tooth Of Shai-Hulud 2M19
> 22. Sandwalk Video 3M20 FYC
> 23. Hunter-Seeker 6M21 ?
> 24. Rev Mother And Baron's Deal 6M22-23 ?
> 25. Duncan Arrives 6M24 ?
> 26. Stilgar 6M25 ?
> 27. Harvester Transport 2M26 ?
> 28. Flight To Spice Field 4M27 FYC
> 29. Failed Harvester Lock (...+ 4M29 ripples in the sand) 4M28-29 FYC
> 30. Worm Adjacent 4M29 (used as 6M62)
> 31. Visions Of Chani 4M30 FYC
> 32. Sardaukar Chant 5M31 FYC
> 33. Night On Arrakis 5M32-35 FYC
> 34. Betrayal 5M38 FYC
> 35. Harkonnen Attack 5M39
> 36. Burning Palms 5M40-41 FYC
> 37. The Voice 5M42
> 38. Burning City (Stranded) 6M43 FYC
> 39. Broken Tooth 6M44 FYC
> 40. Leto's Ring 6M45
> 41. Holy War Across The Universe 6M46 FYC
> 42. Duncan Finds Paul 6M47
> 43. A Place To Hide 6M48 FYC
> 44. A Play For The Throne 6M48b
> 45. Sardaukar 6M49
> 46. Duncan't Sacrifice 7M50-51 FYC
> 47. Good Luck 7M51b ?
> 48. Escape In Ornithopter 7M52-54 FYC
> 49. Chase Into Dust Storm 7M55 FYC
> 50. Dust Vision 7M55b FYC
> 51. Healing Baron 7M56
> 52. Kill Them 7M57 FYC
> 53. Flight Through Dust Storm (Sandstorm) 7M58
> 54. Stillsuits 7M59-61 FYC (Stillsuit Album = Still suit 7m59-61 + 6M62 (4M29) Worm Adjacent)
> 55. Worm Adjacent 6M62
> 56. Run - Shai-Hulud 6M63-64 FYC
> 57. Stilgar Bested 6M65 ?
> 58. Jamis Unmasked 6M66 ?
> 59. Jessica Challenged 6M66b ?
> 60. Paul / Jamis Standoff 6M67 ?
> 61. Do You Yield? 6M68 ?
> 62. My Road Leads Into The Desert 8M69 FYC
> 63. EC Dream Tune (Paul's Dream) 9M70 FYC ? (9M70 ?)
> 64. EC Herbert (Grain of Sand) 9M71 FYC ? (9M70b ?)
> 65. EC Wormboy 9M72 FYC ? (9M70c ?)
> 
> "Herbert" => Grains of Sand
> "Bagpipe army" => House Atreides
> "Failed Harvester Lock" last part is "ripples in the sand"


Wow, there are a lot of cues!😯


----------



## Pyro861

I heard people say they preferred the old Dune (1984) score, because the themes were ''more memorable''. I recently re-watched it, and its basically 2 queues recycled for the entire movie. Toto/Brian Eno with the credits. The themes are catchy though. But it's just good melodies basically strapped onto a movie. Not anything like what Hans Zimmer is doing. HZ's score fits Villeneuve's visual landscape like a glove. You can hear that they worked as a team from the get go. 

The Atreides bagpipes... the otherworldly voices... Pure witchcraft!


----------



## Franky7103

Pyro861 said:


> I heard people say they preferred the old Dune (1984) score, because the themes were ''more memorable''. I recently re-watched it, and its basically 2 queues recycled for the entire movie. Toto/Brian Eno with the credits. The themes are catchy though. But it's just good melodies basically strapped onto a movie. Not anything like what Hans Zimmer is doing. HZ's score fits Villeneuve's visual landscape like a glove. You can hear that they worked as a team from the get go.
> 
> The Atreides bagpipes... the otherworldly voices... Pure witchcraft!


HZ's score is more modern with a soundscape rather than melodies. Today many directors prefer not to have memorable themes. So certain sounds represents certain characters instead of leitmotiv.


----------



## KEM

Franky7103 said:


> HZ's score is more modern with a soundscape rather than melodies. Today many directors prefer not to have memorable themes. So certain sounds represents certain characters instead of leitmotiv.



I much prefer it that way myself but maybe it’s because I grew up in this era, I love the way Hans does it, I consider his theme for Heath Ledger’s Joker in TDK to be pretty much the greatest musical representation of a character ever and there’s absolutely nothing melodic, harmonious, or even pleasant about it,


----------



## Franky7103

KEM said:


> I much prefer it that way myself but maybe it’s because I grew up in this era, I love the way Hans does it, I consider his theme for Heath Ledger’s Joker in TDK to be pretty much the greatest musical representation of a character ever and there’s absolutely nothing melodic, harmonious, or even pleasant about it,


I feel you ahah


----------



## Dracarys

Rctec said:


> You know, I’ve heard the same sort of comment from people like you for thirty years. If I am so boring and of such little value compared to what my friend Elliot does… I’d love to hear the consistency and innovation of your superior output from the last thirty years. This, after all, is a forum of composers and not critics, so surely you will now post some of your music to show your brilliance…
> 
> why do you think that a post-romantic score with traditional instruments wouldn’t be a missed opportunity to let one’s sonic imagination embrace a different time in a galaxy alien to us?
> 
> let’s hear what you come up with, in the confines of the pressure of a huge production in the time of Covid. A free-wheeling orchestral romp wasn’t really on the cards during lock-down.
> 
> i am surprised I bored you… but maybe you need to widen your gaze a little.
> But truly: let’s hear your ideas for this film. if you’re any good, I’ll help you get a big, shiny blockbuster film…I’m all ears For a new voice and someone who can maintain a career for 30 odd years and not getting boring…
> -Hz-


That one scene where the camera is hovering over the first unveil of the Pyramid blocks, there's this really nice percussion sound design, just solo electronic Taiko hits or something. That was very cool, what part of the soundtrack is this and where can I find it on Spotify


----------



## KEM

Dracarys said:


> That one scene where the camera is hovering over the first unveil of the Pyramid blocks, there's this really nice percussion sound design, just solo electronic Taiko hits or something. That was very cool, what part of the soundtrack is this and where can I find it on Spotify



If you’re talking about the main percussion motif it’s all over the soundtrack, it’s right at the start of the first track


----------



## Dracarys

KEM said:


> If you’re talking about the main percussion motif it’s all over the soundtrack, it’s right at the start of the first track


Nah these specific drums were only in one scene, it's similar to the rest but they were extra distorted and raging, which is probably why they were soloed in that cut scene.


----------



## KEM

Otonal said:


> Which, as it turns out, yet again confirms a sort of rhetorical and aesthetic question spanning many decades of film-watching and sound-design...
> 
> _Is it possible for texture to appeal to memory in the manner of harmonic and melodic themes?_
> 
> And having watched Dune (2021) through a few times now, leaves little doubt, although there are clearly harmonic and melodic themes being used throughout this great film, but here, specifically focusing on the use of the 'anti-groove' percussion thematics, where they succeed — without question — in appealing to memory.



Do people actually question that?


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Otonal said:


> anti-groove' percussion thematics,


What is an anti-groove percussion thematic?


----------



## Franky7103

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> What is an anti-groove percussion thematic?


I think it's the short percussion rhythm that occurs a few times in the movie. There one right at the beginning of I remember correctly.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Franky7103 said:


> I think it's the short percussion rhythm that occurs a few times in the movie. There one right at the beginning of I remember correctly.


Why _anti_-groove? What is a thematic? And what’s the difference between an “anti-groove percussion thematic” and a motif?


----------



## Franky7103

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Why _anti_-groove? What is a thematic? And what’s the difference between an “anti-groove percussion thematic” and a motif?


Probably because it doesn't have any groove nor any specific tempo. It's a kind of fill/rhythm that just evoke something. Well a motif is usually something you can utilize in different context and transpose to various instruments/mood. It also refers to a character, a mood, a context, etc. The percussion thematic here isn't really polyvalent as a motif would be. But it's still part of the thematic elements of the elements of the movie because it represents something. I'm not sure if what I'm trying to say is clear?😅


----------



## davidson

The tom sounding anti-groove is so relatively simple, but also so fkn brilliant. It sounds like someones found an alien drum and thrown it down some alien stairs. If you haven't had chance to listen to it at the cinema, it absolutely rattles the place and gives you goosebumps. It did me anyway.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Otonal said:


> the·mat·ic (the-mat'ik) adj. 1. Of, relating to, or being a theme: a scene of thematic
> importance. 2. Linguistics. Of, constituting, or relating to the theme of a
> word: a thematic vowel. [Greek thematikos, from thema, themat-, theme. See
> THEME.] —the·matùi·cal·ly adv.


Well yeah, but it’s confusing when this adjective is used as a noun. 😉




Otonal said:


> ...a juddering drum phrase that Zimmer calls an “anti-groove,”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Hans Zimmer Conjured the Otherworldly Sounds of ‘Dune’
> 
> 
> The composer worked with a far-flung “band” of collaborators who sung, scraped metal, invented instruments and more for the score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Is there a link without a paywall?


A lot of people on VI-C are not native English speakers… trying to determine if the terms are just confused or if this is just part of the Oscar campaign ‘word salad’ PR strategy is a challenge.


----------



## AdamKmusic

It’s just a drum fill basically, I guess it’s anti-groove because it’s not a continuous rhythm like say for example the drums in mad max fury road which are basically a theme / motif


----------



## KEM

davidson said:


> The tom sounding anti-groove is so relatively simple, but also so fkn brilliant. It sounds like someones found an alien drum and thrown it down some alien stairs. If you haven't had chance to listen to it at the cinema, it absolutely rattles the place and gives you goosebumps. It did me anyway.



And it’s also 100% Zebra!!


----------



## aeliron

KEM said:


> As a representative of the young generation I can say with confidence that we don’t care about orchestral themes and motifs, we want to hear really loud, low sub drops and everything should be multiband compressed and the limiter should be brickwalled, we don’t care about boomer music, we care about what’s happening now!!





wilifordmusic said:


> Bagpipes were often used when marching off to war.
> 
> Perhaps they were meant to "stir the blood". Or just possibly to piss them off enough to kill with no mercy.
> 
> I kinda like them.


Loved them. They tied the far off future back to ancient history.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I can’t wait to watch / listen to the film again! Not long till the blu ray comes out


----------



## rhizomusicosmos

Congratulations to @Rctec for winning the Golden Globe for best original score.


----------



## RSK

The Golden Globes are all but dead.


----------



## KEM

I will forever confuse the Golden Globes and the Oscars…


----------



## Dirtgrain

Congratulations.


----------



## G_Erland

KEM said:


> And it’s also 100% Zebra!!


That drum thing is??!!


----------



## KEM

G_Erland said:


> That drum thing is??!!



Yessir!!


----------



## Rctec

Thank You!
…and yes, that Drumthing is Zebra. As are a lot of things In this Score.


----------



## KEM

Rctec said:


> Thank You!
> …and yes, that Drumthing is Zebra. As are a lot of things In this Score.



I hope we get to see that patch one day!! Maybe in the Zebra soundset after the second film comes out


----------



## jononotbono

Rctec said:


> Thank You!
> …and yes, that Drumthing is Zebra. As are a lot of things In this Score.


It’s the best score I’ve heard for years! You deserve every award coming to you!


----------



## G_Erland

Rctec said:


> Thank You!
> …and yes, that Drumthing is Zebra. As are a lot of things In this Score.


Incredible. Congratulations (sorry about the «drum thing» - thing)!


----------



## Jetzer

Wow, never heard a sound like that come from Zebra. Thought they where some heavlily processed drums or something. Cool!

Congrats on the award! Best and most inspiring score of the year, for me.


----------



## Winema

Congrats Hans! Extremely well deserved!


----------



## Ruchir

Rctec said:


> Thank You!
> …and yes, that Drumthing is Zebra. As are a lot of things In this Score.


OK - Thought it was a a giant industrial hang-drum played by ripped sandworms in an underground Sietch.


----------



## StefanoM

BIG BIG Congrats Maestro Hans and all the Team! WELL DESERVED!!!


----------



## Tice

Congratulations!


----------



## muziksculp

Congratulations Maestro Hans Zimmer


----------



## jim2b

Congratulations, Hans.

A wonderful work!


----------



## Timberland70

Congrats Hans! A great score!


----------



## CyberPunk

Rctec said:


> Thank You!
> …and yes, that Drumthing is Zebra. As are a lot of things In this Score.


Congratulations on your award!


----------



## storyteller

Congrats Hans! So well deserved. Looking forward to picking up the 4k disc today.


----------



## Valérie_D

Congratulations Hans, this score was gripping.


----------



## MP

I had some fun playing the last cue on the french horn !
(including an extra solo for the intro  )


----------



## germancomponist

I also watched the film at the weekend and I'm rather disappointed. The music by Hans Zimmer, which I had listened to a few weeks earlier, had created great expectations in me. Unfortunately, in my opinion the film is far from delivering what Hans' music does. The music is often very large, large cast etc., but the images are mostly small, even very small. The camera settings with these predominantly close-ups annoyed me. In my opinion, this film didn't deserve this great music at all. I would classify this film more in the "television production" category, but not as "big cinema". 

Well yes, that's only my opinion.


----------



## Macrawn

germancomponist said:


> I also watched the film at the weekend and I'm rather disappointed. The music by Hans Zimmer, which I had listened to a few weeks earlier, had created great expectations in me. Unfortunately, in my opinion the film is far from delivering what Hans' music does. The music is often very large, large cast etc., but the images are mostly small, even very small. The camera settings with these predominantly close-ups annoyed me. In my opinion, this film didn't deserve this great music at all. I would classify this film more in the "television production" category, but not as "big cinema".
> 
> Well yes, that's only my opinion.


I'd be curious about what you think a good sci fi movie is? It's excellent imo and there is some actual development of characters and a great story. 

Compare that to the Eternals which is big large wide and a complete disaster in almost every way.


----------



## modal

MP said:


> I had some fun playing the last cue on the french horn !
> (including an extra solo for the intro  )



Thanks for creating and sharing this insightful video isolating on the horn solo. Amazing performance and it was wonderful to hear your interpretation of the notes. I learned something as well about horn technique along the way! And of course a beautifully written piece.


----------



## MP

modal said:


> Thanks for creating and sharing this insightful video isolating on the horn solo. Amazing performance and it was wonderful to hear your interpretation of the notes. I learned something as well about horn technique along the way! And of course a beautifully written piece.


Thank you very much !
An especially great piece to play on the horn I must say 🙂


----------



## doctoremmet

MP said:


> Thank you very much !
> An especially great piece to play on the horn I must say 🙂


I’ve really enjoyed watching you play. Thank you for making that video. Really good.


----------



## Sebastianmu

Congratulations for the Oscar-nomination!

I hope the Academy makes no mistake this year (— as they did with Interstellar, which lost to Grand Budapest Hotel. That still boggles my mind tbh).

Fingers crossed!


----------



## KEM

Dune definitely deserves the Oscar this year!!


----------



## DoubleTap

And the BAFTA - congratulations Hans, and also to Ron Bartlett, Theo Green, Doug Hemphill, Mark Mangini and Mac Ruth if you’re on here. The sound and the soundtrack were indivisible - great job.


----------



## Pier

Also congrats to @TheUnfinished and @Kevin Schroeder for the BAFTA!


----------



## KEM




----------



## KEM

Congratulations Hans!! Well deserved!!


----------



## R10k

DoubleTap said:


> And the BAFTA - congratulations Hans, and also to Ron Bartlett, Theo Green, Doug Hemphill, Mark Mangini and Mac Ruth if you’re on here. The sound and the soundtrack were indivisible - great job.


Congratulations Hans! And, as mentioned, to everyone else listed if they pop by this forum.


----------



## Pier

Congrats @Rctec @TheUnfinished and @Kevin Schroeder !!!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Congrats @Rctec @TheUnfinished and @Kevin Schroeder !!!



Legends!!


----------



## Instrugramm

Congratulations!


----------



## mussnig

Yes, huge congrats!

I've listened to the score so many times since the movie came out but last weekend I watched it again on Blu-ray and watched the short Featurette about the Score directly afterwards (at some point Valhalla Vintage Verb was visible on a screen - nice). Really great concept and execution. I'm already very much excited for Part Two.

Edit: And I'm even more excited for the Vienna concert in about two weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## KEM

mussnig said:


> Yes, huge congrats!
> 
> I've listened to the score so many times since the movie came out but last weekend I watched it again on Blu-ray and watched the short Featurette about the Score directly afterwards (at some point Valhalla Vintage Verb was visible on a screen - nice). Really great concept and execution. I'm already very much excited for Part Two.



Is the score featurette different than the one on YouTube? Didn’t notice Vintage Verb but that’d be cool to see


----------



## mussnig

KEM said:


> Is the score featurette different than the one on YouTube? Didn’t notice Vintage Verb but that’d be cool to see


Hmmm, just had a look on the one on YouTube and it seems to be the same. And no Valhalla to be seen. So two possibilities: either the one on Blu-ray was a bit longer (but I doubt that) or I misremembered and confused it with the Featurette about the movie's sound design (I watched a total of 3 or 4 Featurettes that night).


----------



## KEM

mussnig said:


> Hmmm, just had a look on the one on YouTube and it seems to be the same. And no Valhalla to be seen. So two possibilities: either the one on Blu-ray was a bit longer (but I doubt that) or I misremembered and confused it with the Featurette about the movie's sound design (I watched a total of 3 or 4 Featurettes that night).



Only one solution then: I need to watch all of them!!


----------



## Sebastianmu

Congratulations, Hans! (& everyone involved!)

I honestly think between the Lion King and Dune there were at least two more scores that would have deserved an Oscar — it's nice to see the Academy has finally given up its weird antagonist stance!


----------



## 1d10t

Congrats on Oscar ! Well deserved! Dune is great masterpiece work of art !


----------



## Vhrka

mussnig said:


> Hmmm, just had a look on the one on YouTube and it seems to be the same. And no Valhalla to be seen. So two possibilities: either the one on Blu-ray was a bit longer (but I doubt that) or I misremembered and confused it with the Featurette about the movie's sound design (I watched a total of 3 or 4 Featurettes that night).


Do you have links to the featurettes you watched? I've seen the 3-minute one they posted when the movie came out and I've seen the one Hans did with Vanity Fair recently but I haven't seen any other ones...


----------



## mussnig

Vhrka said:


> Do you have links to the featurettes you watched? I've seen the 3-minute one they posted when the movie came out and I've seen the one Hans did with Vanity Fair recently but I haven't seen any other ones...


I just looked around YouTube and it seems that there are different versions of different Featurettes with different lenghts. The ones I watched were on the Blu-ray (at least in Europe).

I think what I watched is probably this one here: 
It concerns both the sound design and the soundtrack. Valhalla Vintage Verb is visible around 5:44.


----------



## Nicholas

completely deserved. congratulations, it‘s a genius score.


----------



## RudyS

mussnig said:


> and watched the short Featurette about the Score directly afterwards (at some point Valhalla Vintage Verb was visible on a screen - nice).



Which one is that? Have seen a few clips about the soundtrack, but didn’t spot VV.

Edit: oops. Saw i was too late with this. Sorry.


----------



## HeliaVox

I had a knee jerk reaction to the score and I was not initially impressed with it. But then I watched many of the behind the scenes videos and just seeing the thought that went into the score, well, I have to say I am a convert. For me it's right up there with Inception and Interstellar


----------



## Mrmonkey

Watched the movie again after the Oscars and the music really does pick you up and place you in those scenes. Couldn’t help but to butcher part of my favourite track to try to learn a bit more about it. I love the way so much of the score seems to live really low down in your gut and pull you down into the ground as opposed to interstellar which pulls you up into the sky. I have no idea if that was intentional but it’s like the music comes from underground. Can’t wait till the sequel. Also the way that Herald of the change _feels_ loud even though it isn’t, no idea how that works becasue even when I tried making the theme more epic it sounds less epic with more stuff in it.






SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## GMT

KEM said:


> Speaking of the amazing Sardaukar chant, is there any good throat singing libraries that can do that? I have Omnisphere but I haven’t seen a single other library that’s recorded that kind of throat singing besides Omni but it’s not that flexible


There are quite a few throat singing patches in the Omen library.








Omen | Silence+Other Sounds %


Omen is a Kontakt plug-in based on ritual voices and war chants. Omen is inspired to dark age atmospheres and Viking war chants.




silenceandothersounds.com


----------



## SvenE

Exclusive footage of Hans Zimmer recording a new Sardaukar chant for Dune 2:


----------



## marclawsonmusic

HeliaVox said:


> I had a knee jerk reaction to the score and I was not initially impressed with it. But then I watched many of the behind the scenes videos and just seeing the thought that went into the score, well, I have to say I am a convert. For me it's right up there with Inception and Interstellar


I had a similar reaction when listening to sub bass drops in isolation... but when I saw the movie with the Fremen and their thumpers - I got it.

This score is so intelligent, you will miss the nuance if you focus on the cliché.


----------



## Tice

Every time I watch this movie I gain more appreciation for this score. It's quite bold, really. Very unapologetically modern in it's sound design. And yet the compositions ground it in an orchestral esthetic, so it doesn't just ditch convention for the sake of 'new', it marries the two in a way I didn't previously appreciate.


----------



## muziksculp

Tice said:


> Every time I watch this movie I gain more appreciation for this score. It's quite bold, really. Very unapologetically modern in it's sound design. And yet the compositions ground it in an orchestral esthetic, so it doesn't just ditch convention for the sake of 'new', it marries the two in a way I didn't previously appreciate.


I need to listen to it again, honestly, for some reason it didn't click with me the first time I heard it.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

muziksculp said:


> I need to listen to it again, honestly, for some reason it didn't click with me the first time I heard it.


I have found this with some of Hans' scores. On the surface, we (as composers) hear the cliché stuff... but it's only cliché because everyone is copying him now. 

If you dig a bit deeper, there is a LOT of thought that goes into the scores he writes. Every musical idea is attached to the story in some way. I think that is why he is so effective. (not to mention all the great musicians he works with)

People bemoan the loss of melody in film scores, but I'm not sure melody is the secret ingredient... it's _motif_. And there are lots in the Dune score - musical (or even atonal) phrases attached to certain characters or ideas. Same thing with Interstellar. 

Maybe I'm just a nerd, but I think it's all very creative and cool.


----------



## muziksculp

marclawsonmusic said:


> I have found this with some of Hans' scores. On the surface, we (as composers) hear the cliché stuff... but it's only cliché because everyone is copying him now.
> 
> If you dig a bit deeper, there is a LOT of thought that goes into the scores he writes. Every musical idea is attached to the story in some way. I think that is why he is so effective. (not to mention all the great musicians he works with)
> 
> People bemoan the loss of melody in film scores, but I'm not sure melody is the secret ingredient... it's _motif_. And there are lots in the Dune score - musical (or even atonal) phrases attached to certain characters or ideas. Same thing with Interstellar.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a nerd, but I think it's all very creative and cool.


Interesting perspective. 

Thanks


----------

